# Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014



## Michael H (2. Okt. 2013)

Hallo
Da die Planung nun steht für meinen Teichumbau 2014 , mach ich hier nun mal meinen Thread zum Thema Teichumbau auf .
Richtig los gehts natürlich erst nächstes Jahr , sobald es die Temperaturen zulassen und ich die Fische umsetzen kann.
Nun bereite ich schon mal vor für nächstes Jahr , was im moment halt so geht .
Mein Teich soll um 1,5 Meter Verlängert und 40 cm Höher werden . Angepeilte Tiefe soll 1,5 Meter sein wenns aber gut läuft und der Boden OK ist noch Tiefer .An der Himteren Seite des Teiches wird noch ein Pflanzenfilter entstehn , so Breit wie der Teich auf etwa 50 cm.
Um den Teich soll`s noch eine Holz Terrasse werden .

Filter ist auch schon in Planung das ist aber wieder ein anderer Thread .....

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/40405

Im Moment bin ich vorallen am  Aufräume rund um den Teich . Den 1000 Liter IBC den ich bekommen habe hab ich jetzt 50 cm im Boden versenkt , Pfosten Betoniert für den Sichtschutz und die Unterkonstruktion zusammen Geschweißt. Am Wochenende müßen noch knappe 4 qm Pflastersteine raus , da könnte ich dann schon mal Loslegen bin Buddel``n.Der Sichtschutz des IBC´s sollte ich auch noch hinbekommen wenn ich noch Zeit hab in den Baumarkt zu fahren .

So das soll es mal gewesen sein für´´s erste . Doku-Bilder werden folgen.

P.S.: Es sollen um die 15000 Liter werden ....


----------



## lotta (2. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*


Du bist ja wirklich unermüdlich, Michael


----------



## Thoma (2. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Hi Michael, gib Gas, es wird kalt.....
Aber trotzdem viel spaß noch und Gruß, Thomas


----------



## muh.gp (2. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Hallo Michael,

das klingt alles richtig toll! 

Insgesamt erinnert mich dein Projekt ein wenig an meinen eigenen Teichbau. Die erste größere Pfütze gebaut und dann der Sucht verfallen... Irgendwie kein Einzelfall hier im Forum!

Auch dein Plan mit Holzterrasse und integriertem Pflanzfilter erinnert mich an meinen zweiten Teich. Daher bin ich ganz besonders gespannt wie sich die Sache bei dir entwickelt.

Kleiner Tipp: ich habe die Winterzeit genutzt und mir hier viele Eindrücke im Forum geholt. Threads gelesen, Bilder geschaut und Dokus studiert. Am Ende hatte ich eine Zeichnung auf dem Reißbrett liegen, die ich jetzt fast deckungsgleich umgesetzt habe. Natürlich gab es da einen neuen Gedanken und dort eine neue Idee. Aber das Grundkonzept stand.

Noch ein Tipp: Quäle dich bei der Tiefe. Ich habe auch 20 cm mehr gebuddelt als geplant und ärgere mich schon jetzt, dass ich nicht noch ein paar Zentimeter drauf gesattelt habe. Aber die Ungeduld auf das Befüllen war stärker. Gleiches gilt bei der Fläche. Heute würde ich auch bei der Breite etwas zulegen. So hätte ich dann auch mein Ziel 20.000 Liter erreicht. Jetzt sind es eben "nur" 18.000....

Spätestens wenn dir die Koi - ich denke du baust für farbige Karpfen - zum ersten mal das Futter aus der Hand fressen, ist jeder vergossene Schweißtropfen vergessen.

Berichte ausführlich, denn nichts ist geiler als eine Teichbaudoku. Ich und sicherlich auch der Rest aller Teichsüchtigen hier im Forum werden es dir danken.

Viele Grüße und noch mehr Erfolg bei deinem Projekt,
Holger


----------



## samorai (2. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Hallo Micha!
Der Pflanzfilter sollte doch hinter der Filteranlage sein,ansonsten ziehst Du nur den Dreck aus den Pflanzfilter raus! Ich habe genau den gleichen Fehler gemacht.Nach 1-3 Jahren mag es noch gut gehen,aber dann kommt die Zeit wo sich der Dreck stauen tut, Verlandung heißt das Stichwort und dann machst Du nicht mehr Dein Teich sauber, sondern nur noch den Pflanzteiech. Den Fehler mache ich ernsthaft nicht noch mal. Zur Zeit suche nach Kompromisse
um es ab zu ändern.

LG Ron!


----------



## Michael H (2. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

@ Bine

Man baut immer zweimal , jetzt weiß ich im einiges mehr , und vorallem weiß ich was für Fehler ich gemacht habe und welche ich jetzt nicht mehr machen sollte.

@Thomas 

Vorarbeit noch ein wenig dieses Jahr der Rest dann im Nächsten Jahr

@Holger

Als ich hier ins Forum kam und mich durch die Gallerie'n gezappt haben , hab ich auch deinen gesehn und gedacht Geil sowas könnte ich mir auch vorstellen ( schleim )

@Ron

Mein Pflanzenfilter ist hinter den Filtertonnen , alles Eigenbau . Voraussichtlich Sieb 500 , Sieb 200 , Filtersäcke 50 , __ Hel-x schwebend , Hel-x bewegt dann Pflanzen Filter und zurück in den Teich.


----------



## zAiMoN (3. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Hey Michael :smoki 

das wird interessant, baggerst du oder schaufelst du? 

Gruß Simon


----------



## muh.gp (3. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Hi Simon,

echte Männer schauffeln... 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## zAiMoN (3. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Na Holger,
 das sehe ich natürlich genau so


----------



## Michael H (3. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Ein Mann , eine Schippe ...............

Diesmal muß ich ja nicht so viel Mutterboden wegfahr'n , hab ja jetzt schon mal Platz geschaffen für etwa 3 Kubik , rechts neben dem Teich ( 2 . Bild ) . Da muß zum Glück aufgefüllt werden . Die ersten knappen 7 Kubik hab ich auch Rausgeschauffel't , nun weiß ich ja wie es geht.
Man will ja auch was haben vom Teich , auch wenns nur Rückenschmerzen und Hornhaut ist am Anfang...

P.s.: ups da waren 2 schneller als ich , egal ich Stimme zu...


----------



## zAiMoN (3. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Nimm dir dicke gefütterte Handschuhe,
dann kommen keine Blasen -weil keine Reibung. ;-) 

Ist nur bisschen warm :-D

Was hast du denn für einen Boden unter dem Mutterboden?


----------



## Michael H (3. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Das Schreib ich dir dann im März / April . Die 80 cm die ich jetzt in der Erde bin war besster Mutterboden ,kein einziges Steinchen drin gewesen . Hoffe es geht so weiter.


----------



## Moonlight (3. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Ja ja. . .nur die harten kommen in den garten 

Viel spaß beim buddeln und bauen 

Und eines kann ich dir sagen. . .man buddelt nicht nur 2mal.
Ich hab 4mal gebuddelt 

Oh gott,bloß keine handschuhe :shock
Ständig ruscht einem die schippe aus der hand und die falten drücken.
Was ist denn gegen schwielen einzuwenden? Eigentlich nüscht!

Mandy


----------



## zAiMoN (3. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Denk drüber nach Michael


----------



## Patrick K (3. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Hallo 

Handschuhe beim buddeln ,  sind doch was für Tussies

http://www.amazon.de/Tussi-Tour-flauschige-Boxhandschuhe-Geschenkkarton/dp/B00B63PU1E/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1380754278&sr=8-4&keywords=handschuhe+pl%C3%BCsch


Gruss Obs


----------



## Michael H (3. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Kleines Update
Hatte heute nichts zu tun , da meine beiden Frauen unterwegs waren . So bin ich halt ein bissel in den Garten .
Die Pflanstersteine sind nun raus , Splitt weggeschippt und morgen gehts an den Mutterboden.
Abmasse von der Erweiterung sind 1,20 x 3,20 Meter.


----------



## samorai (3. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Hallo Michael!
Deine Mauer kommt sau gut rüber.    Wird diese denn auch erweitert?

LG Ron!


----------



## Michael H (3. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Hallo Ron

ne die Mauer kommt weg . Rechts und Seitlich kommt ja dann eine Holzterrasse hin , damit man Schön aussenrum Laufen kann . Der Bachlauf kommt auch im Zuge der Umbau Aktion weg , da ja der Pflanzenfilter hin kommt mit einem Einlauf Blech etwa 30 cm Breit.
Hab da mal eine Skizze gemalt , da könnt ihr euch mal ansehn wie es Werden soll.


----------



## samorai (3. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Hallo Michael!
Echt schade drum, natürlich hat auch jeder andere Geschmäcker.

LG Ron!


----------



## muh.gp (3. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Hallo Michael,

WOW! Dein Tempo ist beeindruckend. 

Muss Ron zustimmen, sehr schade wegen der Mauer. Ich würde mich ja eher von dem Baum trennen... Und den Pflanzfilter etwas höher gesetzt hinter der Mauer platzieren.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Michael H (3. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Der Pflanzen Filter wird etwa 10 cm höher , und bekommt dann ein Schönes Edelstahl Blech als Einlauf in den Teich . Ist schon Schade um die Mauer , da habt ihr schon recht die hat viel Scheiß gekostet , da ich aber Erhöher will würde man nicht mehr viel sehen von der Mauer.

Hmmmmm Holger , der Baum der Baum vielleicht willst du das weiter Diskutieren mit meiner Frau 
Hier ist das so wenn sie sagt der bleibt dann Bleibt der .....:friede

P.S. Ich hät den schon 3 mal weggemacht


----------



## muh.gp (3. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Okay, wenn du höher baust... Vielleicht kannst du ja das Mauermaterial anderweitig einsetzen.

Tja, Teichbau ist auch immer die Suche nach dem Kompromiss mit der Gattin... kann ein Lied davon singen!


----------



## Moonlight (3. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Meine güte, was habt ihr nur für gattinnen 
Mit mir gäbs das problem nicht . . .aber ein anderes . . .bin schon vergeben 

Micha, mach ihn so wie du das okay hast. Ich würde auch lieber den baum entsorgen als die mauer, aber was solls . . .

Mandy


----------



## samorai (3. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Aber die Edelstahl-Schütte kann man auch durch die Mauer führen.
Würde auch ein Hinkucker sein.Ist nur eine Anregung, Du hast natürlich das letzte Wort und nicht wir.

LG Ron!


----------



## Michael H (3. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

@ Mandy 
So Schlimm sind unsere Regierungen nun auch wieder nicht .


----------



## Patrick K (3. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Hallo Michael 

setz deiner Frau noch zwei Bäume und BAU den Teich hinter eurer Sitzgelegenheit , da sind doch noch min. 200 - 300 Qm Rasen 

Gruss Obs


----------



## Michael H (3. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Jo Patrick schon , wollte aber eher einen Teich und keinen See , und da mit der Größe des Teiches auch die Filtergröße wächst und es jetzt schon eng wird das alles zu Verstecken , lass ich ihr den Bau .
Vielleicht geht er ja noch kaputt bis nächstes jahr,


----------



## Moonlight (3. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Immer schön mit unkrautex giesen, dann ist der baum nächstes jahr hin . , grins 

Mandy


----------



## Patrick K (3. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Na dann hammers doch 

du bekommst deinen SEE , der Baum ist hin und dein Teich wird zum Filterteich umgebaut 


War jetzt nur ein Gedanke , aber so wie du unterwegs bist, lesen wir hier 2015 , meine Teich erweiterung zum SEE , ich hab ja noch etwas Platz, was solls  lol

Gruss Obs


----------



## Moonlight (3. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*



Patrick K schrieb:


> . . .aber so wie du unterwegs bist, lesen wir hier 2015 , meine Teich erweiterung zum SEE , ich hab ja noch etwas Platz, was solls



 das befürchte ich auch 

Mandy


----------



## Michael H (4. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Hallo

Heute ging es mal wieder ein wenig weiter , nun weiß ich auch wieder was ich die ganze Zeit Vermiss hab ( Buddel´n). Alle die ihre Teich selbst ausgegraben haben werden wissen was ich meine.
Nunja hatte heute große Hilfe von meiner kleinen , die ersten 50 cm hätte wir schon geschafft.
Und da mein Nachbar zurzeit Mutterboden braucht kann ich den gerade über den Zaun Schippen
Mein IBC ist auch halb Verkleidet , denn Rest sollte ich morgen schaffen.


----------



## muh.gp (4. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Hallo Michael,

dein Tempo beeindruckt. Langsam glaube ich, da kommen dieses Jahr noch Fische rein...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Michael H (4. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Holger , dreh die Uhr um 2 Monate zurück , da könnte das klappen .
Morgen noch die Verkleidung und dann geh ich über on den Filterbau , hab schon ne kleine Liste gemacht was ich alles brauche . Da geht dann auch was in den kalten Monaten .

Ich hab jetzt nur ein bisschen Bammel wegen der Wand des Teiches , nicht das die mir weggedrückt wird wenns kalt wird und auf dem Wasser Eis ist . Denke mal eine Abstrebung wär da noch angebracht.


----------



## Michael H (5. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Hallo
So Heute ging nicht viel , Shit Wetter .
Hab aber den Sichtschutz noch fertig bekommen ,mußte eine Platte etwas Kürzen war aber kein großes Problem. Das sollte es vorerst gewesen sein , viel werd ich dieses Jahr nicht mehr machen können. Vielleicht hab ich ja noch Glück und es kommt der Goldene Oktober...

Hab wieder ein paar Bilder für euch...............


----------



## simon (5. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

hallo michael
flottes tempo haste drauff,das muss man sagen
mich würde nun intresieren ob du umbaust um max.volumen rauszuholen(koi usw.) oder nur um die wasserfläche zu erhöhen??
die terasse kommt dahin wo aktuell der blaue stuhl stand??(drei posts höher)
bezgl. der mauer hab ich gelesen das du den tecih erhöhen willst?
heisst das du mauerst ab??
gruss simon


----------



## einfachichKO (5. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Hallo Michael,

bist ja ganz schön am wuhlen...und falls Du nächstes Jahr dann doch zum See ausbauen solltest, nehm ich Dir den Mutterboden ab, davon brauch im Frühjahr so um die 30 M³...


----------



## Michael H (5. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Hallo 
@Simon

Eigendlich gehts darum das der Teich tiefer wird , weil ich beim aktuellen den Fehler gemacht habe den nur 80 cm gebuddelt hab.Wegen den Fische aber natürlich auch , sollen nun auch ein paar Koi's reinkommenzu den Shubunkins die dableiben
In Post 18 hab ich ja ne Skizze online so solls werden , die Terrasse wird etwa 3 x 4,20 Meter , die setliche wird 1,10 x 7 Meter , damit man schön von allen Seiten die Fische beobachten kann
Die Erhöhung wird etwa 30 cm , da der Teich jetzt schon 15 cm hoch ist , werden ich mit Terrassendielen die 50 cm ankratzen .
Zur Erhöhung kann ich nur sagen , wird ein Stein hoch gemauert und dann kommt ein Ringanker mit viel Eisen obendrauf.

@Horst

Lass mal gut sein , immer ein Projekt nach dem anderen ....


----------



## simon (5. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

flott antworten tuste auch
deine zeichnung habe ich mir schon angesehen,deswegen habe ich nochmals gefragt
mein gedanke war dann den hinteren steg zwischen terasse und baum als brücke auszuführen
wenn das dann 4m länge x0,5m breite x 1,m tiefe sind(geschätzt) wärs ja doch nochmal nen nettes volumen das du/fische dazu bekommst.
ja der baum und die frauen ...


----------



## Michael H (17. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Hallo 
hab mal wieder ein bissel Gemalt
So wir ihr hier seht soll mein Bodenfilter gebaut werden , 2,5 x 0,4 x 0,4 Meter groß
Mit einem 100 KG raus aus dem __ Hel-x IBC , dann nach unten , dort gehts weiter mit 50 HT in das ich Löoscher reinbohre .
Jetzt die frage klappt das in Schwerkraft ...?
Gepumpt wird mit einer 6200 und 3000 Pumpe , Siebfilter , Tonne , Tonne , IBC , Bodenfilter , Teich


----------



## Zacky (17. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Theoretisch sollte das Wasser aus dem IBC via Schwerkraft in deinen Bodenfilter laufen, aber das Risiko besteht halt, dass die Pumpen schneller die Filterkammern und den IBC füllen, als hinten wieder raus laufen kann. Das liegt nicht unbedingt an den 50er Rohren sondern eher, an der Masse / Volumen des Pflanzgranulats. Auch würde ich nicht auf 50er HT reduzieren, sondern mit 110er Drainagerohren im Kies/Blähton arbeiten. Hier würde ich dann die orangenen Opti-Drän-Rohre vom Baumarkt holen und diese mit Winkel und Stücken anschließen.


----------



## Michael H (17. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Hallo 
Und mal wieder Danke fürs Bild drehen  wird ja langsam zur Gewohnheit

Nun da ich ja noch voll in der Planung bin sollte das kein Problem sein mit 100 weiter zufahrn .
Hätte auch noch die Möglichkeit mit 2 x 100 aus dem IBC zufahren , damit sollte ich doch auf der Sicheren Seite sein....


----------



## Patrick K (17. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Hallo Michael 



> soll mein Bodenfilter gebaut werden



Warum gerade so , hast du irgend wo positive Werte oder Erfahrungsberichte ?

mich interessiert die Aufbauweise auch gerade , irgendwann soll es bei meinem Teich ja auch Bodenfiltern ,  doch ich hab überall gelesen das vertikal durchströmte Bewachsene Bodenfilter  die von oben nach unten durchströmt werden,besser für eine Denitrifikation sind. 

hier mal ein link   http://www.bodenfilter.de/bodenfilt1.htm

zu den negativen Erfahrungen eines mit gelochten Rohr versorgten bzw. eines gelochten Ablaufes liegend im Bodenfilters, hab ich schon genug infos (mit Wurzeln verstopfte Bohrlöcher zB.)

Gruss Obs


----------



## Michael H (18. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*



Patrick K schrieb:


> Hallo Michael
> 
> 
> 
> Warum gerade so , hast du irgend wo positive Werte oder Erfahrungsberichte ?



Nö ich hab keine Erfahrungswerte , ist mein erster Bodenfilter den ich baue.
Hab jetzt so ziehmlich alle Boden/Pflanzenfilter Threads die hier im Forum sind durch , und so wie ich das Verstanden hab gehts bei einem Bodenfilter immer von Unten durch den die LavaSteine oder Blähton mit Kies ....( was auch immer man nimmt ) nach Oben und von da in den Teich zurück , oder hab ich da was Falsch verstanden jetzt 
Natürlich gibt es bestimmt noch andere Möglichkeiten einen Bodenfilter zu durchfluten , da bei mir aber alles in Schwerkraft laufen soll , fand ich die Lösung am Besten und Einfachsten .


----------



## Michael H (19. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Hallo

Mal wieder ein kleines Update von meiner Teichbaustelle....

Ab jetzt am Wochenende meinen Bachlauf weggerissen , da er ja zu tief wäre beim neuen Teich . Wenn ich mir so den Platz ansehe kann ich den Teich auch nach hinten um 1,5 Meter Verlängern , das ja nicht verkehrt wäre.
Meine Terrase nimmt auch schon langsam Form an , sieht aus als wären Maulwürfe auf meiner Geplanten Terrasse am Werk gewesen , sind aber nur die Betonstützen für die Terrasse .

P.S.: ja unter der Terrasse liegen ja noch die Pflastersteine und die bleiben auch dort , sonst müßte ich die wieder raus machen und entsorgen . So bleiben die untendrunter liegen und gut ist .
Wer aber das Pflaster braucht 3 x 4 Meter etwa der kann es sich gerne ruasmachen und abfahrn....


----------



## Michael H (29. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Hallo

Mal wieder ein kleines Update vom Samstag , war ja Perfektes Wetter um was im Garten zu arbeiten.

Die ersten 16 Betonpfosten stehn , fehlen nur noch derer 18 für die Terrassenverlängerung hinten am Teich.
Die Pfosten sind im Moment Oberkante Teich  ( Später ) , und sind 40 cm im Boden  . Darauf kommen dann noch 10 oder 12 Rahmen und dann die Terrassendielen .
10 - 12 cm sollten ja reichen über Teich damit da nichts laufend Nass wird von unten .


----------



## Michael H (2. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Hallo

Da ich nicht die Threads von anderen User`n zumüllen will , schreib ich hier mal weiter .
Hier nochmal der Link zum Ausgangs Thread ....
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/39569

Es geht um meine Mauer um den Teich die etwa 50 cm hoch aus dem Boden rausschauen soll .
Nun war die Frage mit Fundament oder ohne ...?
Das nächste Problem ist das ich mit der Mauer auch nicht Tief im Erdreich bin ( etwa 20 cm ) im Mutterboden.
Hab mal wieder eine kleine Skizze gemalt wie ich mir das Vorgestellt hab.

So nun kann``s hier weiter gehn .

P.S.: Puh , Planung ist der halbe Teich , ein Glück fang ich diesmal Früher an , um möglichst viele Fehler gleich von Anfang an zu beseitigen .....


----------



## Zacky (2. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Hi Micha. 

Nachdem ich jetzt deine Skizze nochmal im Detail sehe, würde ich defiinitiv die Mauer und das Fundament auf 4 Steine vergrößern. Ein Fundament selbst würde ich mir sparen und die Schalsteine direkt auf das Erdreich setzen und 4 Reihen hoch mauern. So kommst Du auf eine Gesamthöhe von 1m zzgl. deines sauberen Ringankers, also 1,05m. Deine Teichwand ragt dann 55 cm raus und steht geschätzte 40cm im Erdeich. Diesen schmalen Randstreifen von 20-30 cm kannst Du dann wieder anfüllen, verdichten und ggf. nochmal mit Zement abziehen.

Wenn Du jetzt auf diesen schmalen Grat von insgesamt 40cm dann noch die 20cm für die Schalsteinwand weg gräbst und nur 10cm im Erdreich stehst, ist die Kippgefahr für die Wand recht hoch.

Es ist immer das Gesamtkonzept wichtig, denn wenn Du einmal komplett ringsum eine Schalsteinwand stellst, dann hat es eine andere Steifigkeit, da sich die Wände auch gegenseitig halten und drücken. :?


----------



## Michael H (2. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Zacky , da haben wir aneinander Vorbei geredet , die Mauer soll einmal um den Ganzen Teich 
Hab nochmal die Skizze vom ganzen Teich ( Beitrag 18 ) hochgeladen .
Das Braune soll die Mauer sein , würde die sich den nicht gegenseitig heben ...?

Wie immer Fragen über Fragen ..........

P.S.: Sorry falsch Ausgedrückt .......


----------



## Zacky (2. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Hi Micha.

Wenn Du einmal ringsum die Mauer auf das gleiche Höhenniveau bringst, halten sich die Wände gegenseitig, wenn alles in einem vergossen wird. Das sollte dann kein Problem darstellen, aber dennoch würde ich wegen der ursprünglichen Kerntiefe und des schmalen Randstreifens deines Teichprofiles das gesamte Konstrukt sowohl 50cm über als auch unter "NN" mauern. Der Aufwand ist auch nicht so hoch, im Gegenteil eher geringer, da Du kein Extra-Betonfundament schachten und gießen müsstest. Unterm Strich kommst Du auf eine Reihe Schalsteine an Material mehr. Mir wäre es das wert, denn ich weiß, was mit Schalsteinen machbar ist. Habe meine Teiche auch damit gebaut...sauber, schnell und nur ein Arbeitsgang. ...na gut, es waren mind. 2 - Steine stellen und dann Beton 

Das ist einfach im Allgemeinen deutlich stabiler, wenn es dann auch einer Bunkeranlage ähnelt.  Ein Extra-Fundament braucht es ja nicht, sondern die Schalsteine dienen ja als Fundament. Das wäre ein Abwasch und Du hättest, wie gesagt, nur einen Arbeitsgang.


----------



## Michael H (2. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Zacky , so werd ich das tun ...
Lieber eine Reihe mehr und auf Nummer Sicher gehn ,auf die 100 Euro kommt es dann auch nicht mehr an . Hab keine Lust dann nochmal Anzufangen .
Wäre Schade wenn das in die Hose gehen würde , und ich nochmal Anfangen müßte . Irgendwann will man ja auch Fertig sein mit dem Teich und ihn nur noch Geniessen...


----------



## Zacky (2. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

...wie gesagt, ich habe das mit den Schalsteinen so gemacht und habe auch keine Fundament extra gemacht...ich habe die Steinreihen teils auf den blanken Sandboden zu stehen, wobei sie teils natürlich keinerlei tragende Funktion haben...bisher steht alles...


----------



## Michael H (5. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Hallo

Da ja die Mauer nun soweit abgenommen wäre , bin ich am Überlegen ob Eckig oder Rund.
Da ich ja einen Baum am Teich stehen habe ( und der auf alle Fälle bleiben MUß ) und die Mauer aussenrum muß , stell ich mir die Frage wie ich die machen , wegen dem Wasserdruck , damit der sich einigermassen gleich Verteilt.

Mal wieder eine Skizze von mir . Eckig wäre natürlich leichter zu Bauen .....

Edit. Könnte mir mal jemand einen Tip geben , damit die Bilder nicht immer auf dem Kopf stehen würden , wenn ich die mit dem Tablet einstelle .
Ansonsten Mod's bitte drehen ......


----------



## Zacky (5. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

...baue das Becken eckig...ist einfacher und auch das Folie einlegen und ggf. Folie falten geht ganz gut...die Stabilität des Beckens wird dadurch nicht gemindert...die Ecken zur Beckenmitte vielleicht noch schräg machen / diagonal oder so...

Wieso deine Bilder immer falsch herum ankommen, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## muh.gp (5. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Hallo Michael,

würde dir auch zu der eckigen Variante raten. Leichter zu bauen und vor allem viel besser um Folie zu verlegen. Ich habe bei mir auch viele Ecken und zum einigermaßen faltenfreien Verlegen gibt es nicht besseres. Um die Stabilität musste dir keine Sorgen machen. Das hält.

Auch ja der Baum... immer noch keine erfolgreiche Verhandlungen geführt? Mach das Teil weg. Es wächst und wächst, die roten Kügelchen fallen dir ins Gewässer, von den Wurzeln ganz zu schweigen... Außerdem gewinnst du ohne Baum das wichtigste am Teichbau: Volumen! Vom leichteren Verlegen der Folie rede ich jetzt mal gar nicht.

Aber was erzähl ich? Wenn es der Wille der Gattin ist, sind auch die besten Argumente für die Katz. Das Lied kann ich auch anstimmen... 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## zAiMoN (7. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Hallo Zacky,


Warum haben dann Du und ich "runde" Teichbecken ? 

Wegen Mielke oder wie?


----------



## Zacky (7. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

 ...ach zAiMoN...

Weil wir einen runden Teich wollten und Micha, schon wegen seiner ursprünglichen Planung, einen eckigen Teich. Da wäre es jetzt kontraproduktiv, wenn er nur wegen dem Baum einen Bogen einbaut und dann mit den Falten in der Folie unzufrieden ist...ich bleibe bei der Meinung, dass es für einen Laien einfacher ist, die Folie in eine eckige Form zu falten, als in eine Runde...:smoki

Sollte Micha die Folie vor Ort durch eine Firma verlegen lassen, sollte er natürliche das ganze Becken bzw. die Ecken schön rund machen, da es dann auch strömungsoptimierter ist, den Dreck zu entsorgen. Aber davon war bislang nie die Rede. 

Was noch geht, sind die Innen- und Außen-Ecken diagonal abzuschrägen, das hilft zumindest bei einer möglichen Strömung. Ist aber auch wieder deutlich mehr baulicher Aufwand.  und dann Falten...???


----------



## Michael H (7. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Also Folie und Falten mach ich auf alle Fälle alleine rein ....

Wird auf alle Fälle Eckig der Teich , denke das bekomm ich schon hin . Wenn nicht gibt es halt ein paar Steine in den Ecken damit man das Choas nicht ganz so sieht .


----------



## Thoma (7. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Hi Micharl.
Also ich würd weder eckig noch rund bauen, alles so oder so nur mit Problemen verbunden....
Und wenn dann alles Fertig is, oder Du denkst dass alles Fertig is, dann Ärgerst di bloß....
Weil, dann hast Dir a mortz Arbeit gemacht, und der Baum is so oder so immer noch im Weg....
Mach ihn platt und gut is, hast nen schönen geraden Verlauf, von der Optik her super, vom Bauen her viel einfacher, und Volumen bringts a no!
Und wegen Deim Hasi, den Ärger wegen Baumfällarbeiten hast jetzt, und in zwei Jahren, wenn Du dann doch noch mal umbaust genauso.....
Lieber ein Schrecken mit Ende, als ein Schrecken ohne Ende....:smoki
Kopf hoch und Gruß, Thomas


----------



## Michael H (9. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Hallo
@ Thoma
Mit dem Baum hab ich mich mittlerweile abgefunden . Soviel mehr Arbeit wird das schon nicht werden . Das mit dem Perfekten Flow im Teich versuch ich dann mit einer 2. Pumpe oder 2. Einlauf zu Realisieren . Die Ecken kann ich ja noch ein wenig Abrunden .
Wo ein Wille , da ein Teich .....


----------



## Michael H (13. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Hallo
So nun hab ihr mich soweit , jetzt wird es doch ein Teich MIT Bodenablauf . Jetzt die Frage , reicht einer in der Mitte oder müssen es unbedingt zwei sein...? ( Teich etwa 8 x 3,5 Meter )
Und welcher soll ich kaufen ...? Hab da mal einen rausgesucht , ist der soweit OK....
http://www.hanako-koi.de/Bodenablauf-110-mm-schwere-Ausfuehrung.html


----------



## Zacky (13. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Das ist der richtige Bodenablauf. Mit dem hast du auch nicht wirklich nachher Probleme. Alles ordentlich verkleben und die Folie am Flansch sauber abdichten und trocknen lassen.


----------



## Michael H (14. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Morsche

OK werde ich dann mitbestellen . Also wird es dann einer , in der Mitte auf Höhe des Baum's . 
Wie sieht es mit der Pumpenkammer aus , sollten ja 10 cm über Wasserspiegel reichen .
Werde das dann in halbschwerkraft betreiben , sonst müßte ich alles wieder Umbauen , ein Kompromiss muß ich halt eingehen ......


----------



## Michael H (14. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Hallo 
Und gleich noch eine Frage hinterher . Ich hab doch ein Bio/Pflanzen/Klär-Becken das jetzt schon knappe 50 cm über NN steht , wenn ich das noch 10 cm erhöhe , sodas es 10 cm über geplannten Teich wäre , könnte ich das doch auch als Pumpenkammer nehmen . Wäre zwar einwenig Überdimensioniert aber es wäre da und ich müßte nicht meinen Bodenfilter kleiner machen , weil ich ja irgendwo die 300 Liter Tonner eingraben müßte .
Ich könnte die Schale ja immer noch unterteilen , damit ich in eine hälfte Pflanzen reinsetzen könnte.

So nun seit ihr wieder dran ....

P.S.  Nerv ich schon ........


----------



## Michael H (22. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Hallo

Da Heute Morgen hier bei mir 10 Grad waren , war Gartenzeit angesagt und ich hab ein wenig Betoniert .konnte nicht anders bei dem Schönen Wetter .
Die nächsten Tage sollen auch nicht unter Null Grad gehen , heißt , morgen gehts weiter mit den Stützen für die Terrasse . Hab ja nur noch 21 Stück vor mir für den Hinteren Steg am Teich entlang .

Weiterer Fortschritt : Balken für die Terrasse sind schon da , sind zwar 16 x 8 er aber die halten wenigstens was aus 
300 Meter Baustahl in 8 und 10 liegen auch schon im Garten für die Teichwände .
Wenn das Wetter so bleibt schaff ich auf alle Fälle noch die Stützen , dann kann der Frühling kommen ( am bessten in 2 Wochen ).
Hinter Rechts wo ihr die Gehwegplatten seht , kommt nun noch ein QuarantäneBecken hin aus einem IBC Tank , der Schaut dann knapp 50 cm aus der Terrasse raus und wird schön verkleidet , gefiltert wird dort mit meinem alten Filter ( Oase 1400 BioSmart ) , mit 1000 Liter und ein Paar Fische sollte er hoffendlich klarkommen
und nun Geh ich erst mal auffen Weihnachtsmarkt und Stärke mich .


----------



## Michael H (23. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Hallo

Heute wieder Perfekt 12 Grad .
Mein Polier hat auch gleich den Baufortschritt abgenommen und für i.O. befunden .

Langsam siehts echt aus wie eine Raketen Abschußbasis ...


----------



## Patrick K (23. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Hallo Michael 

na dann wissen wir ja, wo wir Silvester feiern 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Michael H (3. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Hallo

Mal wieder ein kleines Update von meinen Teichbau.
Da Heute mal wieder knappe + 10 Grad waren , war ich mal wieder im Garten.
Mal wieder einige Stützen von meiner Holzterrasse Betoniert und ein wenig gebuddel`t.
Bei 75 cm bin ich jetzt angekommen , heißt mit den 50 cm die es nach oben raus geht , ist es gar nicht mehr so viel bis zur gewünschten Tiefe von 1,50 Meter.
Jetzt hat auch leider der Mutterboden aufgehört und nun kommt ne Art Kies , lässt sich aber noch einigermasse gut Schippen.


P.S.: Meine Fische sind alle Top Fit , sieht man im Hintergrund vom Bild und sind an der Oberfläsche , Tigern alle an der Futterstelle rum , haben aber nichts bekommen ....


----------



## zAiMoN (3. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Hallo Michael,

bitte stütz die Wand ab wenn du nicht an der Baustelle arbeitest 

Wenn es regnet kann das schnell wegbrechen.. 

Gruß simon


----------



## Michael H (4. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Hallo Simon

Wenn ich nichts Arbeite am Teich oder an der Erweiterung , stütz ich das mit einer Schaltafel und einem Balken ab .
Während dem Buddel'n stört das ein wenig ......


----------



## Hoshy (4. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Moin
1,50 sind für Koi nicht genug.1,70 sollte das Minimum sein.Koi vertragen Temperaturschwankungen nicht so gut und bei einem größeren Volumen und ausreichender Tiefe bleibt die Temperatur vom Wasser konstanter.
Gruß Felix


----------



## zAiMoN (4. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Ok , dann passiert hoffentlich nichts!  :smoki

zur Tiefe : 2m sind bei einem "Koiteich" das Minimum, 

Es gibt da eine Regel:

viel schaufeln = viele Fische bzw. viel Wasservolumen ..


----------



## Michael H (6. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Hallo

Da ich ja 50 cm Hochmauer'n will und dafür Betonschalsteine nehmen will , hab ich heute eine Alternative dazu gesehn . Die Steine sind genauso Groß wie Schalsteine , kosten dafür aber nur die Hälfte.
Wenn man die im Versatz Mauer't , läuft der Beton schön durch die Kammern .
Das Eisen für Waagrecht würd auch kein Problem darstellen , da würde ich einfach Kerben reinschneiden .
Was sagt ihr dazu ...? Wäre doch auch eine Option ...


----------



## zAiMoN (6. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Welche Maße haben die ?

Mit Schalsteinen machst du evtl. schneller ein paar Meter.. 

Oh,also die selben Maße du musst sie nur bearbeiten ?


----------



## Michael H (11. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Hallo
Das mit den Steinen hat sich Erledigt , kosten nun doch  2 Euro das Stück . Da kan ich genauso gut Betonschalsteine nehmen für den Preis .

So und nun mal zu was ganz anderes . Da mein Teich ja etwas über 50 cm aus dem Boden rausguggt , wie sieht es da aus mit einem ÜBERLAUF ...?. Hab mir da noch gar keine Gedanken dazu gemacht . Die Terrasse wird ja 10 cm höher als der Wasserspiegel . Wenn es nun Viel Regnen würde würde das Wasser steigen bis an meine Terrassen Balken . Wenn das einmal Passiert wäre es mir egal , kommt es aber öfters vor , kann ich die nach 2 Jahren wegschmeißen und durch neue ersetzen .

Wie habt ihr das gelöst ...?

Könnte mir nur Vorstellen knapp über dem Wasserspiegel ein 50 er Rohr in die Wand einzulegen , sodas wenn es Regnen würde da ablaufen kann ....


----------



## Zacky (11. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Entweder so wie Du es Dir bereits vorstellst oder Du planst einen Überlauf im Bereich des Filters ein. Je nach Aufbau der Filteranlage wäre da nur ein Standrohr nötig. Das Wasser, was Du ableitest, würde ich auf jeden Fall über ein Dränagerohr vom Teich weg leiten und versickern lassen.

Den Auslauf in jedem Falle mit einem Sieb oder Ähnlichem sichern.


----------



## muh.gp (11. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Hallo Michael,

mein Teich ist auch etwas höher als das Umfeld. Ich habe den Überlauf so gesetzt, dass ich unter meine Terrasse,eine Art Sickergrube gebaut habe. Ein Loch gegraben, zwei große Pflanzringe rein, innen und außen mit Kies gefüllt. Der Überlauf wurde mittels Flansch und 50er Rohr im Teich platziert und das Rohr bis zur Sickergrube gelegt. Bisher funktioniert das sehr gut, egal ob Regen oder Wasserwechsel, es gibt keine Probleme. Nur so als Anregung noch ein 
Bild auf dem man es ansatzweise erkennt.

 

Vielleicht hilft Dir ja die Variante.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Michael H (11. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Ja so inne Art hab ich mir das Vorgestellt , nur deine Variante mit dem Flansch gefällt mir nicht so . Wieder ein Loch mehr inner Folie , heißt wieder eine Schwachstelle mehr .Ansonsten das mit dem Sickerschacht werd ich Übernehmen .

Dachte mir , wenn ich den Ringanker Mache , das ich oben gerade ein Stück 50 HT reinlege und drumherrum noch ein Stück Rohrisolierung . Bündig Oberkante Teichmauer , dann kann ich das wieder rausmachen , Folie verlegen und das Rohr wieder Reinklemmen mit ein wenig Innotec .

So hätte ich halt kein Zusätzliches Loch inner Folie und es sollte auch gehn , 

So meine momentanen Gedankengänge ...


----------



## Michael H (29. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Hallo

So dann nerv ich euch mal weiter  , da ich leider hier im Forum schon viele Teichbau Threads gelesen hab und leider viele im Nirgendwo landen , zeih ich das weiter hin Voll durch ......

Nun gehts um meinen Pflanzen/Bodenfilter . 

Das Becken wird etwa 2 x 1,5 x 0,5 Meter Groß. Will dann das Becken in einem mit Folie auskleiden ( Folie aus dem bestehenden Teich ).
Danach will ich die 2 Abtrennungen einmauern , damit ich 3 Kammern habe . Hab schon öfters gesehn das man auf die Folie auch Mauern kann , weiß nur noch nicht mit was für einem Material...?  
1. Kammer  = __ Lilien und __ Rohrkolben .
2.Kammer   = noch keine Ahnung
3.Kammer.  = noch keine Ahnung

Der Verlauf des Filters soll wie folgt werden :

Ein 100 Rohr kommt vom Filter von Unten in die 1. Kammer , dort soll das Wasser über die Erste Abtrennung in die 2. Kammer fließen . Dort von oben durch Kies ( Substrat ) nach unten laufen . unten dann wiederrum durch die 3 Rohre in der 2. Abtrennung in Kammer 3 , und dort wieder von Unten nach oben in die Schütte und dort zurück in den Teich.

Darum hab ich auch noch keinen Plan was für Pflanzen in Kammer 2 und 3 sollen .

Unten kommt natürlich noch in etwa 15 cm Höhe ein Schmutzblech rein mit Seperaten Ablauf  

So nun seit ihr mal wieder dran , was meint ihr zu meinem Gedanken .....................


P.S. .... Bitte mal wieder Bild drehn , irgendwie funkt das nicht anders mit dem Tablet .


----------



## Michael H (2. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Hallo

Schön Wetter ist Teichbauzeit 

Da Heute mal wieder 8 Grad mit Sonne in der Schönen Pfalz waren , ging es in den Garten .

Hab schon mal das Fundament für den Boden/Pflanzenfilter ausgegraben . Wird doch nur 1,8 x 1,0 Meter groß . Nunja besser einen Kleinen als gar keinen , denke ich.Wird dann nur eine Trennwand geben mit 2 Kammern. Eine voll mit Substrat ( Kies oder Ähnliches ) und eine für Unterwasser Pflanzen .

Die Teicherweiterung wäre dann auch bei der Gewünschten Tiefe . Zurzeit bin ich bei 1,05 Meter , dazu noch die 0,5 Meter oben raus , macht Plus / Minus 1,50 Meter . Nun wird es auch mal richtig Hart , mal sehn wie Lust und Laune da ist und ich vielleicht noch ein paar  ( cm ) drauflege .


----------



## muh.gp (2. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*

Grab, Michael, Grab! Jeder Zentimeter ist wertvoll!


----------



## Michael H (22. Feb. 2014)

muh.gp schrieb:


> *AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*
> 
> Grab, Michael, Grab! Jeder Zentimeter ist wertvoll!



Ein Paar werden es wohl noch werden 


So und nun weiter im Thema.

Da wir ja eine Woche Auszeit hatten , gehts nun weiter mit der Doku.

Hab seit Letzten Samstag keinen Teich mehr . Da wir hier in der Schönen Pfalz sozusagen Kaiser Wetter haben ( hatten ) , hab ich meinen Teich Leer gemacht .Hatte bis Heute immer Sonne zwischen 10 und 15 grad und keinen Nachtfrost ( den wir 2 oder 3 mal nur hatten diesen Winter ).
Also ging es an Fische rausfangen , und alles was man Mühevoll Gebaut hat wieder wegzureissen.

Meine Fische sind im moment in einem IBC Container inner Garage . Wasser wird im moment Gesäubert mit einem BioSmart 14000 und hab zusätzlich noch 2 Luftsteine drin . Fische alle Mops Fidel und die Stömung die im Moment ist scheint zu Gefallen .( 14 Shubunkins und 1 Sonnenbarsch ).
Der Rest an Fischen ist Heute Abgeholt worden und schwimmt schon in anderen Teichen.

Hab noch ein Paar Bilder Angehängt , wie die ganze Sache abgelaufen ist . Auf den Bildern sieht man zum Glück nicht das Ganze Chaos das ich im garten hab .

Bin nun dran , da ich ja schon die Mauer und die ganzen Ranbdsteine weg habe , nun erst mal rundrum einen Graben zu ziehn für das Streifen Fundament für Teich und BodenFilter .

Ach wie ich das Buddel``n vermisst habe .....


----------



## troll20 (22. Feb. 2014)

Na Micha, da hast du ja noch viel Platz um in die Tiefe zu gehen


----------



## muh.gp (22. Feb. 2014)

Micha.... mach den Baum wech...


----------



## Michael H (23. Feb. 2014)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Micha.... mach den Baum wech...



Ich bin in den Verhandlungen , und die werden mit Harten Bandaschen geführt ....


----------



## Michael H (26. Feb. 2014)

Hallo

Die Verhandlung war Hart und Lang . Sogar eine Besichtigung vor Ort hat nicht ' s gebracht . Alle meine Argumente sind in's nichts gelaufen ( hab sogar das Argument , __ Zecken im Baum gebracht ) .

Also wie auch immer der Baum BLEIBT ............


































P.S. ......... Verhandlungsdauer 1 - 2 Minuten


----------



## muh.gp (26. Feb. 2014)

Versager! 

Naja, dann baust Du eben in zwei oder drei Jahren wieder um. Ich glaube, dass wir Teichsuchties das ohnehin brauchen...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Patrick K (26. Feb. 2014)

Holger 
In zwei Jahren baut er auf den 200 bis 300m³ Rasen die noch frei stehen

Gruss Obs


----------



## Moonlight (27. Feb. 2014)

Also ehrlich, scheiß doch einer auf diesen beschissenen Baum. Den kann man neu pflanzen. Ich würde sagen, nochmal ran an die Verhandlungen und diesmal nicht nur 1-2Minuten... 1-2Stunden lass ich gelten. Der Baum macht doch nur Dreck... und schön ist was anderes...


----------



## Patrick K (27. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Mandy

sag mal ist jetzt nicht die beste Zeit um so ein Teil zu versetzen

Gruss Obs


----------



## Michael H (28. Feb. 2014)

Morsche

Wie sieht das eingedlich aus mit den knapp 2500 Liter'n die ich Zwischengeparkt habe in den IBC  Container'n . Man soll ja soviel wie möglich Wasser retten , aber wenn das 3 Monate einfach nur so rumsteht , wird das doch auch nicht besser .


----------



## Zacky (28. Feb. 2014)

Ich würde das Wasser aus dem IBC nicht weiter verwenden, da es sicherlich in 3 Monatn nicht besser wird. Bei kurzen Angelegenheiten, wie 1 Woche, ist es sicher noch ganz gut. In den IBC hast Du die Fische drin!? Selbst wenn der Filter dran ist, ändern sich die Wasserwerte, so dass ich beim Neubefüllen eh' den Teich komplett mit Frischwasser auffüllen würden. Dann den Nitritpeak abwarten und mit Teichwasser einen Teilwasserwechsel in den IBC durchführen. Also dort Wasser raus und Teichwasser rein...das Ganze dann 3-4 Mal und dann kann man das Wasser aus dem IBC samt Inhalt wieder in den Teich geben.


----------



## muh.gp (28. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Michael,

ein erbärmlicher Versuch vom Thema "Baum" abzulenken... 

Aber eine interessante Frage, die ich leider nicht beantworten kann.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Michael H (28. Feb. 2014)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> ein erbärmlicher Versuch vom Thema "Baum" abzulenken...





In einem IBC ich die Fische drin , das Zwischengelagerte Wasser ist in anderen IBC's drin .
Dachte mir auch schon das nach so langer Zeit das nichts mehr wird mit dem Wasser . Egal einen Versuch war es Wert .


----------



## Patrick K (28. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Michael 

verbinde die zwei IBCs mit einem 110er Rohr  in das 110er legst du ein gepumptes 40er HT das mit einem LH betrieben wird und nutze den einen IBC als Filter , dann hast du schon eine grosse intakte Filtermasse und dein Teichlein um den Baum rum,  muss nicht 10 Wochen einfahren

Gruss Obs


----------



## Michael H (28. Feb. 2014)

Hallo

Patrick , das funktioniert leider nicht , meine Filter IBC's stehen schon an ihrem Platz . Heißt etwa 20 -25 Meter weg von den Fischen und dann müßte ich auch noch Quer Über den Teich ...


----------



## Patrick K (28. Feb. 2014)

Sorry ich hatte nicht in meine Glaskugel geschaut 

Gruss Obs


----------



## Michael H (1. März 2014)

Hallo

Heute ging es an die Schalung für das Streifenfundament für Teich und Pflanz-Bodenfilter .
Für Freitag sind 5 Meter Kies georder´t , muß noch diese Woche Zement holen und so der TeichGott will und das Wetter mitspielt wird Nächstes Wochenende Betoniert ....


----------



## Patrick K (1. März 2014)

Hallo Michael
Ich würde das ganze innen zur gegenüberliegenden Seite weiter abstützen , Beton ist Sauschwer, wenn eine Diele nachgibt ärgerst du dich wie SAU 

Stütze es durch ein paar Rahmen ab auch über Kreuz, dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite (ich hab mich auch schon geärgert )

Gruss Obs


----------



## Michael H (1. März 2014)

Das mit den Zusätzlichen Streben sollte kein Problem sein .

Hab nun auch die genauen Masse des Teich'es

2,66 x 6,40 x 1,50 m

Nach Adam Riese und Eva Zwerg werden das knappe 22 Kubik ( alles ohne Gewehr aber mit BAUM ) .....


----------



## Patrick K (1. März 2014)

Hallo Michael

1,5m Mmmmmmmmmmhhhhhh ich glaub das ist zu wenig, für einen Neubau.
Was kosten noch 20 cm tiefer , vermutlich nicht mal 100€  und bringen würde es dir ,vor allem den Fischen so viel.
Ganz im ernst wenn du mit deinem Teich fertig bist , wirst du dir wegen der 1,5 meter tiefe ,in den Ar..h beissen, wenn ich etwas beweglicher wäre, hätte ich es schon gemacht ( hab auch leider nur 1,5m),aber wer nicht hören will ,muss sich später ärgern

Gruss Obs


----------



## muh.gp (2. März 2014)

Hallo Michael,

kann da nur zustimmen. Ich hatte zunächst auch 1,5 m Tiefe geplant und mich dann während der Bauphase vom Forum auf 1,65 m treiben lassen. Nachdem ich dann das Gewässer gefüllt hatte, war ich ob des Volumens schon etwas enttäuscht. Knapp 19.000 Liter, obwohl ich mehr als 25 cbm ausgeschaufelt hatte...

Heute stehe ich vor meinem Teich und ärgere mich, dass ich mich nicht auf 1,80 m gezwungen habe. Was ich total unterschätzt habe, war die Schräge der Außenwände beim Graben in die Tiefe. Oben war ich über 2 m breit am Grund gerade mal noch 1,5 m. Auch hier habe ich einiges an Volumen liegen lassen...

Aus diesen Grund würde ich bei meinem nicht mal ein Jahr alten Teich bzw. bei einer Erweiterung ( Psst, darf meine Gattin nicht erfahren, aber ich habe schon wieder Baugedanken...) mindestens 1,80 m tief graben und die Außenwände mauern.

Aber zurück zum Thema: Grab, Michael, grab! Quäle dich, es lohnt sich, glaube mir!

Vom Volumengewinn, wenn du dich von deinem Baum trennst, fange ich jetzt nicht an. Da wirst du irgendwann ohnehin ausbauen.. Und jetzt Hau mich! 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Michael H (2. März 2014)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> Aber zurück zum Thema: Grab, Michael, grab! Quäle dich, es lohnt sich, glaube mir!
> 
> ...



Also die Sache Baum ist durch . Ich spiel schon mit dem Gedanken dem Baum einen Seperaten Thread zu widmen .

Bei knappen 1.60 Meter bin ich ja jetzt schon , weil ich normalerweise ja 10 er Balken nehmen wollte für die Terrasse . Hab aber durch Zufall ein paar 16 er Balken aufgetreiben . Ein bisschen hier ein bisschen da , ein oder zwei Abnehmer mehr für meinen Grund , denke schon da geht noch was ....


----------



## muh.gp (2. März 2014)

Hi,

auf dem Bild "Schalung IX" sind doch die KG-Rohre als Unterbau für die Terrasse, oder? Da drunter hast du doch auch Platz für deinen Grund.... Aber den hast du sicher schon verplant...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Michael H (2. März 2014)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> auf dem Bild "Schalung IX" sind doch die KG-Rohre als Unterbau für die Terrasse, oder? Da drunter hast du doch auch Platz für deinen Grund.... Aber den hast du sicher schon verplant...
> 
> ...


Ja das war mein Plan , Für den Mutterboden hab ich zum Glück schon Abnehmer , ab 0,80 m kommt dann Kies und Sand . Denn will ich dann unter der Terrasse verteilen , sollte dann auch wieder ein wenig Stabilität geben . Die Pfosten sind 40 - 50 cm im Erdreich ....


----------



## Michael H (4. März 2014)

Hallo

Würde gerne meine Luftschläuche für meine 50 er SLH ( StrömungsLuftHeber ) in die Betonwand legen . Wäre dann schön Versteckt und ich müßte ihn nicht anderweitig Tarnen .

Nun meine Frage hat das schon mal wer gemacht ...?

Verträgt sich der Schlauch mit Zement ...?

Wird er vielleicht unter dem Gewicht des Beton zusammengedrückt ...?

Fragen über Fragen ....


----------



## Tottoabs (4. März 2014)

Kommt wohl auf den Luftschlauch an.....du kannst auch einen ganz dicken nehmen, das stört die Luft nicht.


----------



## Zacky (4. März 2014)

Lege den Luftschlauch in ein Wellrohr aus dem Elektrobedarf rein und betoniere das mit ein oder wenn es etwas kosten darf nimm 32mm PVC Rohr als Schutzrohr.


----------



## troll20 (4. März 2014)

Michael H schrieb:


> Würde gerne meine Luftschläuche für meine 50 er SLH ( StrömungsLuftHeber ) in die Betonwand legen



Willst du ihn dann durch die Folie legen? Ob das dauerhaft Dicht bleibt 

LG René


----------



## Michael H (5. März 2014)

Hallo
Das mit dem FBY aus dem Elektrobedarf ist eine gute Idee .

Durch die Folie geht der Luftschlauch nicht . Die SLH werden dann von unten an die Überstehende Terrassen Dielen befestigt .

Weiß jemand zufällig wieviel Zement ich auf den Meter Kies brauche ....?


----------



## Zacky (5. März 2014)

wenn ich mich recht erinnere, wird Zement/Kies im Verhältnis 1/3 also 1 Teil Zement/3 Teile Kies gemischt...bin aber kein Tief-, Hoch- oder Erdbauer...


----------



## Michael H (5. März 2014)

Zacky schrieb:


> wenn ich mich recht erinnere, wird Zement/Kies im Verhältnis 1/3 also 1 Teil Zement/3 Teile Kies gemischt...bin aber kein Tief-, Hoch- oder Erdbauer...



Soweit ist das Klar .

Wieviel Teile ( Schippen ) Kies ergibt nun 1 Meter ...?


----------



## Zacky (5. März 2014)

achso......na dit wees ick doch ooch nisch...


----------



## Tottoabs (5. März 2014)

Michael H schrieb:


> Soweit ist das Klar .
> 
> Wieviel Teile ( Schippen ) Kies ergibt nun 1 Meter ...?


Was ist den 1 Meter Kies?

Also es gibt m² und m³ aber m ist eine Längenangabe. Somit meinst du die Körner in Reihe gelegt zu 1 m ???  :LOL

Gib an wie dick und über welche Fläche und davon abgesehen würde ich Kies nicht in den Teich machen und wenn du Kies mit Zement mischen willst dann wofür. Meinst du statt Kies vielleicht Sand oder Kiessand.

Sonst ist Zacky 1 zu 3 schon ganz nett. Wenn es für Fundamente im Erdreich gedacht ist reicht auch 1 zu 4.

Ist auch ein bisschen die Frage wass es halten soll und ob du oder deine Kinder das noch mal wegstemmen wollen.


----------



## Patrick K (5. März 2014)

Hallo Michael 

um 1 m³ Beton zu bekommen benötigst Du, 300 kg Zement, 180 l Wasser und 1890 kg Betonkies. (0-32)!
Beton hat eine Dichte von 2,4!

Gruss Patrick :Cool:


----------



## Michael H (5. März 2014)

Hallo

OK , dachte das wäre Verständlich , 1 Meter  heißt bei uns hier inner Pfalz 1 Kubik Meter Kies ( oder auch Beton , Estrich , und und und ) 

Ich brauche für mein Streifenfundament 1 1/2 Meter  ( Kubik ) Beton . Nun wollte ich nur wissen wieviel Zement ich dafür in etwa Bräuchte . Laut der Rechnung von Patrick wären das dann 18 Sack Zement . Oder anderum ausgedrück knapp nen halbe Meter Zement ......... War wohl einwenig Falsch ausgedrückt .

Und schon ist die Welt wieder in Ordnung ......


----------



## Tottoabs (5. März 2014)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Hallo Michael
> 
> um 1 m³ Beton zu bekommen benötigst Du, 300 kg Zement, 180 l Wasser und 1890 kg Betonkies. (0-32)!
> Beton hat eine Dichte von 2,4!


 was ungefähr der Festigkeitsklasse C25/30 entspricht.
Zitirt aus Wiki http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beton unter Bestandteile und Zusammensetzung.

Was willst du an Eisen da rein machen.


----------



## Patrick K (5. März 2014)

Hallo Michael

Mach dir nix draus, wenns um nen Meter Bier gegangen wäre hätte Totto das sicher sofort verstanden 

Gruss Obs


----------



## Michael H (5. März 2014)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> was ungefähr der Festigkeitsklasse C25/30 entspricht.
> Was willst du an Eisen da rein machen.


 
Hmmmm eine Doktor Arbeit sollte das eigendlich nicht werden .

Gibt ein Steifenfundament von etwa 25 x 25 ( mal ein wenig dicker mal Dünner ) , meine Schalung sollte im großen und Ganzen nun gerade und im Winkel sein . Aussenrum ist es halt ein wenig schief.

Eisen gibt es 2 Lagen a 3 Eisen einmal von unten 5 cm und dann von oben 10 cm rein , davon gehen dann noch Eisen Senkrecht nach oben durch die Betonschalsteine in den Obenliegenden Ringanker . Der dann noch mal 10 - 15 cm Dick wird . Genaue höhe seh ich dann erst Später wegen der Holzterrasse . Ringanker bekommt natürlich auch eine Ladung Eisen .

Waagrecht werden es 12 Eisen ,
Senkrecht 10 Eisen .

Bilder von der ersten Lage Eisen gibt es morgen , war Heute leider schon zu Dunkel um Bilder zu machen .


----------



## Tottoabs (5. März 2014)

Meter Bier, ja das kenne ich  


Dann ist ja gut, wenn du an die Eisen gedacht hast


----------



## Michael H (9. März 2014)

Morsche

Und weiter gehts hier.....................

Hier die Versprochenen Bilder von der Schalung mit Eisen .

Das ist die erste Lage 15 cm höher gibt es dann nochmal die Gleiche , das sollte dann genug Stabilität bringen ..........



P,S.: sind nicht 10 und 12 Eisen , sondern ( nur ) 8 und 10 ..............


----------



## Tottoabs (9. März 2014)

Michael H schrieb:


> P,S.: sind nicht 10 und 12 Eisen , sondern ( nur ) 8 und 10 ..............


 Sollte ziemlich egal sein. Sollen ja nur die Zugkräfte übernehmen. Gittermatten zur Rissbreitenbeschränkung nimmst du ja auch nicht. Ist aber wohl für so ein Erdfundament ausreichend.
Bestellst du Beton oder micht du jetzt sellber. Überlege dir das gut. Bestellter Beton mit Verzögerer würde da eine Tagesaktion von machen......selber mischen ohne Helfer dauert bestimmt um einiges länger.
Ach du hast ja Sand und Zement bestellt....zähle mal die Mischer welche du für 5 m³ brauchst. Und gib mal die ungefähre Zeit an.


----------



## Michael H (9. März 2014)

Hallo

Ja, wird alles selbst angemacht . Wollte da dieses Wochenende Betonieren kam aber Leider die Arbeit dazwischen .
Jetzt ist geplant nächstes Wochenende , sind dann 4 Mann für 1 1/2 Meter ( m3 ) fürs Streifenfundament .

Werd die Zeit dann mal Stoppen ..........


----------



## Tottoabs (9. März 2014)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ja, wird alles selbst angemacht . Wollte da dieses Wochenende Betonieren kam aber Leider die Arbeit dazwischen .
> Jetzt ist geplant nächstes Wochenende , sind dann 4 Mann für 1 1/2 Meter ( m3 ) fürs Streifenfundament .
> ...




Mischer sind so 50-70 L je nach dem würde ich mal schätzen. Bekommst vielleicht auch 100 L, bei einem größen Mischer. Somit so 15 bis 30 Mischmaschinen.
Ist vielleicht mal für andere Intersant was man an Zeit und Mannkraft für einen m³ benötigt...durch die gegend geschaukelt mit einer Karre und eingebaut werden muss das Material ja auch noch.


----------



## Michael H (12. März 2014)

Morsche   ......    kleines Update

Gestern Abend Super Wetter zum Buddel´´n , denke mal so 1 Kubig hab ich wieder geschafft .

Langsam aber Sicher wird das Loch Tiefer , man erkennt langsam was es werden soll ....

Wenn alles Klappt wird am Freitag schon Betoniert statt Samstag ......


----------



## Michael H (14. März 2014)

Hallo

So Streifenfundament Betoniert ..

3 Mann
etwa 1 3/4 Kubik Kies
20 Sack Zement
4 Stunden
64 Schuppkarren fuhren a 50 Meter ( Hof bis in den Garten )

Ich wär dann mal Fertig für Heute und Reif für 1 Stunde Badewanne zum Relaxen

Bilder folgen morgen , war schon zu dunkel dafür......


----------



## Tottoabs (14. März 2014)

Gute Nacht. Schlafe schön.

1 3/4 Kubik Kies, 20 Sack Zement
4 Stunden
64 Schuppkarren fuhren a 50 Meter

Also rund 37 Schubkarren pro 1m³

Bzw. zum mischen von 1 m³ wurden fast 2 Stunden benötigt.

Tippe mal zwei Mann mit zwei Karre schieben und einfüllen und einer vollzeit an dem Mischer.


----------



## Michael H (15. März 2014)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Tippe mal zwei Mann mit zwei Karre schieben und einfüllen und einer vollzeit an dem Mischer.



Jo so waren wir aufgestellt

So , hier die Versprochenen Bilder vom Betonieren.

P.S.: Ist das Normal das ich Beine , Arme und Rücken hab ...?


----------



## Michael H (15. März 2014)

Zacky schrieb:


> *AW: Teich-Umbau-Doku 2013 - 2014*
> 
> Hi Micha.
> 
> ...




Da ist mir doch Gestern Abend noch eingefallen , hmmmmm da war doch noch was was Zacky meinte , wegen Frosttiefe und und und .

Vor lauter Buddel´´n und Schalung stellen hab ich nun ganz Verpeilt , und komplett vergessen die Schalung Tiefer zu setzten ,

Jetzt ist es zu SPÄT , denke aber das sollte auch reichen bei den Milden Winter´´n die wir hier haben inner Pfalz


----------



## Zacky (15. März 2014)

Guten Morgen Micha.

Das sieht ja richtig gut undd sauber aus, fleißig, fleißig!! Und hättest Du keinen Rücken, Arme oder Beine, hätte ich vermutet, Du hast nur den Schalter des Mischers betätigt und die Anderen schuften lassen!!  ...oder Du stehst im Training! 

Tja, und das oben genannte...nun gut, nun ist es zu spät, aber ich denke schon, dass es halten wird. Es gibt aber immer noch die Möglichkeit, die Sandwände bzw. den Boden mit Hasendraht oder anderem dünnen Metallgewebe zu verzieren und nochmal die Seitenwände zu vermörteln - siehe @Andre69 sein Teichbau.

ansonsten GW


----------



## Alfii147 (15. März 2014)

Hallo Micha,

habe es wie du gemacht und auch nicht tiefer gesetzt 
Bei mir steht die erste Reihe schon (Schalungssteine), befinde mich derzeit beim buddeln.

Sieht soweit schon sehr gut aus bei dir! Wie tief bist du denn mittig im Teich ??

lG Fabian


----------



## Michael H (15. März 2014)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Sieht soweit schon sehr gut aus bei dir! Wie tief bist du denn mittig im Teich ??
> 
> lG Fabian



Hallo
Geplant sind 1,5 m Komplett'er Teich . Im moment bin ich bei 1,6 m ( tiefste Stelle ) , mal sehn was noch geht ....


----------



## Alfii147 (15. März 2014)

Also wird das kleine Loch von 1,5 m auf den kompletten Teich ausgebreitet? Da hast Du ja noch viel zutun, viel Spaß Michael 
Sind die 1,5 m dann mit der Mauer nach oben, oder nur so in die Tiefe gegraben ?
Ich befinde mich derzeit bei ca. 80 cm tiefe, kommt aber schon Sand/Kies.

lG


----------



## Michael H (15. März 2014)

Hallo

Die 1,6 m sind mit der Mauer ( Fertig Teich ) , heißt im moment bin ich knapp 1,1 m im boden drin ........


----------



## baddie (15. März 2014)

Michael H schrieb:


> P.S.: Ist das Normal das ich Beine , Arme und Rücken hab ...?


Hiho Michael, 

denke das ist normal 
Ich bin jedes Jahr wieder erstaunt wo es im Körper überall Muskeln gibt. Fällt mir immer dann besonders auf wenn ich IM Teich das "Unkraut" entfernt habe und die Pflanzen ausgelichtet habe. Da hats teils Körperhaltungen mit denen man bei Olympia bestimmt Gold gewinnen würde. 
Aber Kopf hoch , Bewegung hilft da am besten ....also weitetmachen und nicht auf Linderung auf dem Sofa warten 

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Seabiscuit (18. März 2014)

Das wird ja ein toller Teich...

bis wann isser fertig?


----------



## Michael H (19. März 2014)

Seabiscuit schrieb:


> Das wird ja ein toller Teich...
> 
> bis wann isser fertig?



Hallo

Nunja so 2 - 3 Tage wirds noch dauer'n ...

Nö mal im Ernst , hoffe das ich Juni / Juli ! Wasser drin hab . Dann wär ich einigermassen im Fahrplan . Filter bau't sich leider auch nicht allein ...


----------



## Alfii147 (20. März 2014)

Grüß dich Micha,

gibt es denn schon Neuigkeiten ? Wie geht der Teichbau voran?


----------



## Michael H (20. März 2014)

Morsche

Also morgen soll das Wetter ja noch mal gut werden , da gehts wieder innen Garten . Samstag soll es den ganzen tag Regnen . Zum Glück wird bald die Uhr Umgestellt , dann geht Abends mehr nach der Arbeit .

Die erste Reihe des Pflanzen Filter steht schon . Gestern hab ich durch Zufall 53 Betonschalsteine im Quoka für Lau gefunden und natürlich gleich abgeholt

Morgen Abend gibt es wieder neue Bilder vom Teich bau ......


----------



## Michael H (23. März 2014)

Morsche

Und weiter gehts für die Teich - Bau - Doku - Fan´s

Bin mal wieder ein Stück weiter gekommen , die 52 Steine sind verbaut . jetzt noch abzählen wieviel ich noch brauche und gleich bestellen .hab Zwischen die erste und zweite reihe noch mal zwei 8er Eisen gelegt , kann ja nicht´s Schaden .

Der Pflanzen Filter wäre dann auch fast soweit , die halbe Steinreihe noch fertig machen . dann den Ringanker einschalung und los gehts wieder mit Beton machen ....


----------



## muh.gp (23. März 2014)

WOW!!! Da geht was!

Aber warum mauerst du zwischen Teich und Kammer doppelt?

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Michael H (23. März 2014)

muh.gp schrieb:


> WOW!!! Da geht was!
> 
> Aber warum mauerst du zwischen Teich und Kammer doppelt?
> 
> ...



Hallo

Weil der Pflanzen Filter ( Kammer ) etwas höher werden soll . Und von da dann das Wasser  mit einer 30 cm Schütte in der Teich laufen soll ....

Fand das so am einfachsten zu Realisieren ...


----------



## Michael H (29. März 2014)

Ein Sonniges Hallo

Und weiter gehts ......

Pflanzenfilter eingeschalt und Ausbetoniert .

Wieder eine Sache wo ich einen Hacken hintendran setzten kann.

und nun betätige ich mich noch einwenig als Rasen-Frisör , das Zeug wächst und wächst und wächst...


----------



## muh.gp (29. März 2014)

Michael, der Maurer! Gut sieht es aus!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Michael H (30. März 2014)

Morsche

So Heute gleich Ausgeschalt , nun sieht man auch meine knapp 40 cm Breite Schütte in den Teich hinein ........


----------



## Michael H (12. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Doku Fan``s

Heute ist mal wieder was vorwärts gegangen , hab mal wieder ein wenig gebuddel´´t . Die restlichen Steine sind auch gekommen und die Wände stehen so weit .
Wenn wieder alles Klappt wird nächste Woche Ausbetoniert . Dann noch der Ringanker oben drauf und das wär es dann für die Wände .
Hab noch ein kleines Video gemacht von meiner Teichbaustelle , werd ich dann später mal Online stellen . ist ein kleiner Rundgang ...


----------



## muh.gp (12. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Michael,

toller Fortschritt. Es nimmt Formen an. Super! Ganz großes Kino!

Auch, den Kommentar zu meinen Lieblingsthema verkneife ich mir in Anbetracht deines Tagwerks jetzt mal... 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Michael H (12. Apr. 2014)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Auch, den Kommentar zu meinen Lieblingsthema verkneife ich mir in Anbetracht deines Tagwerks jetzt mal...



Hallo

Ja Ja Holger , ich weiß ich weiß 

So hier noch das Versprochene Video . Ein kleiner Rundgang um den Teich + geplanter Filter ....





_View: http://youtu.be/jIxmQbsg1fE_


P.S. :Und ja ich weiß ist ein wenig Chaos im Garten , kann aber immer nur an einer Front kämpfen ...

P.P.S.: beim normalen YouTube link ist die Bildqualität besser....


----------



## PeterW (13. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Michael,

sieht doch schon prima aus, es wird.....

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Michael H (19. Apr. 2014)

Hallo

So heute bei schönstem Wetter mal wieder einwenig Betoniert. Sind mal wieder 22 Schuppkarren gewesen um die Betonschalsteine zu füllen .
Die erste Stufe von der Terrasse haben wir auch gleich mitbetoniert .
Mein altes Pflanzenbecken hab ich auch gleich etwas höher gesetzt . Daraus wird ja jetzt die Pumpenkammer die nun 5 cm höher ist wie der Teich später .


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Apr. 2014)

Sehr schön!


----------



## muh.gp (19. Apr. 2014)

Da geht was! Sieht gut aus!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Michael H (20. Apr. 2014)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Da geht was! Sieht gut aus!
> 
> Grüße,
> Holger



Morsche

Das lässt sich auch machen , dachte das das schneller geht . aber hin ein wenig dort ein wenig , wenn ich bedenke was noch alles zu machen ist ....Puh 

Hab ja im moment keine Fische mehr , dachte ich . Gestern hab ich noch einen gefunden . Scheint so das ich einen Japanischen __ Goldfisch hatte , die Selbstmörder Variante . Lag Ganz ruhig neben dem Baum und lies sich ohne Probleme mit den Händen Fangen ...


----------



## PeterW (20. Apr. 2014)

Hi Michael,

hat sich dann ja gestern mal voll gelohnt

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Alfii147 (20. Apr. 2014)

War wohl Handzahm


----------



## muh.gp (20. Apr. 2014)

Betonier das Skelett doch für die Nachwelt mit ein, in ein paar tausend Jahren freuen sich die Archäologen darüber... 

Fröhliche, aber nicht ganz ernstgemeinte Ostergrüße,

Holger


----------



## Michael H (20. Apr. 2014)

PeterW schrieb:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> hat sich dann ja gestern mal voll gelohnt
> 
> ...


Hallo

Ja auf alle Fälle hat es sich gelohnt , immer wieder ein Stückchen weiter . Sonst wär ich auf alle Fälle vorbei gekommen .


----------



## Michael H (21. Apr. 2014)

Hallo

Hab mal wieder 1 - 2 Schippen Sand aus meinem Teich rausgebuddel`t . Nun stellt sich mir die Frage wie viel Gefälle hin zum Bodenablauf braucht man ...?
So 1 %  sollten doch reichen , damit der Dreck zum BA läuft , oder sollten es mehr sein


----------



## Zacky (21. Apr. 2014)

Ich habe auf 1,50 m Länge etwa 5-10 cm Neigung und das scheint nicht wirklich was zu bewirken.


----------



## Michael H (21. Apr. 2014)

Zacky schrieb:


> Ich habe auf 1,50 m Länge etwa 5-10 cm Neigung und das scheint nicht wirklich was zu bewirken.



 Wie jetzt , noch mehr Neigung ....?

Viele haben doch auch eine Bodenplatte mit weniger Neigung . Jetzt macht mich nicht Schwach das das überhaupt nichts bringt ......


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Apr. 2014)

Scheint so.
Ich denke da immer an den möglichen Schüttkegel von Sand. Unter Wasser ist da noch einiges möglich ohne Wasserbewegung........In dem Augenblich wo der Schmutz aufgewirbelt wird ist der Winkel wieder egal.

Schätze wenn ich mal einen Bodenablauf einbauen sollte würde ich diesen 5 cm überstehen lassen und drei bis 4 cm Kies 1-2 mm einbringen....dann haben die Koi was durch zu kauen und wirbeln dabei den Schmutz in den Ablauf.......der Ablauf muss in dem Fall aber etwas höher sein, damit die Koi den Kies nicht auf die Dauer in den Ablauf reinarbeiten......
Warscheinlich ist so eine auf dem Kies liegende Dränageleitung dann besser als ein Bodenablauf.


----------



## Zacky (21. Apr. 2014)

Der Bodenablauf wird bei entsprechender Pumpenleistung schon gut funktionieren. Wichtig wäre eine gute Kreisströmung in Bodennähe und schon sollte auch eine geringere Neigung ihren Zweck erfüllen. Mach Dich deswegen mal nicht verrückter, als die Sache es wert ist. Wenn Du etwas Neigung schaffst, ist es gut, aber wird bestimmt auch ohne gehen...siehe die vielen User die glatte Böden haben.


----------



## Michael H (22. Apr. 2014)

Hallo

Nochmal eine kleine Frage zur BA Leitung .
Als erste woher kommt immer die Luft in der BA Leitung , wo ich immer lese ....( vielleicht steh ich ja gerade auf dem Schlauch ) ...?
Zweitens wäre es nicht besser ein T- Stück mit einzubauen , damit die Luft entweichen kann . Und es wäre doch auch besser Zwecks reinigen von der BA Leitung

Oder bin ich da gerade mal wieder komplett Falsch....

P.S. @ Zacky 
Hab ja jetzt zwei 50 er Luftheber die für Strömung dienen sollen ...


----------



## Zacky (22. Apr. 2014)

Das mit dem Entlüften durch T-Stück solltest Du kurz vor dem Vorfilter machen. Macht Sinn, da man dort dann auch einen Blasebalg zum Rohr verschließen rein stecken kann.


----------



## Michael H (22. Apr. 2014)

Dann diese Version ......


----------



## Patrick K (22. Apr. 2014)

Dann mach aber kein T stück rein sondern ein 45 Abgang und 3X30°Bögen statt eines 90°Bogen lass den Kies raus dann brauchst du auch keine Fische die den Dreck aufwirbeln
Gruss aus Meckrem


----------



## Michael H (22. Apr. 2014)

Kies wirds keinen geben im Teich .
Mit den Bögen ist klar das es keine 90 Grad werden , die 3x 30 sind schon eingeplant . Und die Idee von einem 45 Grad abgang am T- Stück könnte von mir sein ....


----------



## PeterW (22. Apr. 2014)

Hi Michael,

ich habe auch so gut wie kein Gefälle und ein paar kleine Falten sind unten am Boden auch drin, der BA zieht aber trotzdem gut ab,
wahrscheinlich reicht das wirklich schon was die Fische am Boden aufwirbeln.
Nur den Abstand vom BA-Deckel zum Boden muss ich im Sommer etwas vergrößern, da ist dann wohl ein Tauchgang fällig

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Michael H (26. Apr. 2014)

Hallo

Und weiter ging es bei schönstem Teihbau Wetter , diesmal war der Ringanker dran . Endlich fertig mit Betonieren.


----------



## Patrick K (26. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Michael 

für wie viele Personen ist der Bunker noch mal gedacht ?

Sieht sehr fachmännisch aus , könnt doch glatt was werden

Gruss von 4 KM weiter Patrick


----------



## Michael H (26. Apr. 2014)

Wenn du mal Zeit hast und ich zuhause bin kommste mal vorbei Patrick , kannste dir das teil mal in Natura ansehn .

Ich glaub als nächstes bau ich ne Pyramide .......


----------



## Patrick K (26. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Michael 

Wenn du mal daheim bist komm ich gerne mal vorbei, ich hab ja noch ein paar Monate Zeit leider
Weiter per PN 
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Michael H (1. Mai 2014)

Morsche

Da ich Heute eigendlich Zeit hätte um was zu machen im Garten , es aber leider Regnet und ich langweile hab mal ein paar Alte Bilder vom Abgerissenen Teich .
Schön war er ja hatte aber einige Baumängel . Wie es halt so ist beim ersten Teich . Hoffe ich hab diesmal im großen und ganzen alles richtig gemacht oder werde es noch richtig machen .


----------



## muh.gp (1. Mai 2014)

Seit wann lässt Du dich vom Regen abhalten? Frühjahrsmüdigkeit?


----------



## Michael H (1. Mai 2014)

Hallo

 Stimmt eigendlich . Bin eben wieder rein , fängt gerade wieder an richtig zu Regnen .
Hätte nun den Teich auf Gewünschte Tiefe Ausgebuddel``t.

Zu 99,9 % selbst mit der Schippe und ich muß sagen war gar nicht so schlimm . Nochmal bräuchte ich das aber nicht . Hab leider keine Bilder mehr machen können , kommen dann morgen .Nun kommt noch 2 cm Styrodur an die Wände dann kann ich die Ränder richtig absparten , Dann kann´´s losgehn mit Bodenablauf und Co .

Hab auch die ersten Baumängel feststellen müßen , der Weg vorn Teich fällt leider zum Teich hin ab , sodas das ganze Wasser wenns Regnet an der mauer steht . Oder wenns ganz dumm läuft sich unter dem Fundament hindurch gegen die spätere Teichwand ( Folie ) drückt .
Heißt ich hab morgen oder am Wochenende wieder eine andere Baustelle . Mach die Knochensteine raus und mach das Gefälle zur anderen Seite hin ...


----------



## Michael H (2. Mai 2014)

So hier die Versprochenen Bilder von Gestern vor dem Großen Regen ...

Mal sehn was Morgen dann so geht , ist ja noch einwenig zu Buddel´´n für den Bodenablauf und die Rohre dafür ...


----------



## zAiMoN (2. Mai 2014)

Hallo Michael,

du hast ja doch den Baum stehen gelassen, schade um die Ecke
:-D

aber nimmt schon Form an der Bau, saubere Arbeit machst du da !! 

Sag mal wie tief wird der Teich und machst du noch was wegen Strömung o.Ä. ?

Gruß Simon


----------



## Michael H (2. Mai 2014)

Hallo

Eigemdlich hab ich eine Tiefe von 1,50 Meter angestrebt , bin nun aber schon bei 1,67 Meter . Bis ich komplett fertig bin werden es 1,70 Meter werden , somit hab ich mein Ziel voll erreicht 

Die Strömung ist da wieder eine andere Sache , die hab ich noch nicht zu 100 % gelöst .
Wollte Zwei 50 er Luftheber einsetzten die gegenüber voneinander knapp an der Wasseroberfläche sitzen . Die dann alle 2 Stunden für eine Halbe Stunde an sind . Davon bin ich aber schon wieder weg , weil wahrscheinlich die Strömung nicht bis in die Tiefe geht und somit der Dreck nicht zum Bodenablauf gespült wird .
Bin nun am testen die Luftheber in eine Tiefe von 1 Meter zu setzten , um zu schauen was sie dann so anrichten an Strömung .
Wenn das nicht zu meiner Zufriedenheit klappt wird es vielleicht 2 kleine Pumpen geben die auf dem Boden stehn und so für Strömung sorgen .

Ist halt schon eine eigenwillige Form die ich da Bauen , aber irgendwie muß man ja zurecht kommen . Irgend eine lösung wird's geben .........


----------



## muh.gp (2. Mai 2014)

Hast du schon mal an zwei Bodenabläufe gedacht?

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## zAiMoN (2. Mai 2014)

na komm 30 cm gehen doch noch  

unterwassereinläufe mit LH wär doch was


----------



## Moonlight (3. Mai 2014)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal an zwei Bodenabläufe gedacht?


 
Bei der Form sind die sogar zwingend notwendig.
LH auf 1m unter Wasser? Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das geht ...
Wenn ja, dann rüste ich auch um 

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (3. Mai 2014)

Ich denke einfach, dass wir uns davon verabschieden sollten, stets davon auszugehen, das eine Strömung am Teichgrund den Schmutz zu den Bodenabläufen bewegt. Sicher ist dies ja das Prinzip in einem Teich, aber eine derartig starke Strömung kann man meiner Meinung nach, eh' nur mit einer entsprechenden Strömungspumpe am Teichgrund liegend erzeugen. Durch das Einbringen einer Strömung im gesamten Teich erzeugt man die kreisbedingte Strömung, die dann den Schmutz im Kreiszentrum sammeln sollte.

@Moonlight Den LH auf 1m Tiefe als Ausströmer wäre bei Dir doch gar nicht notwendig, oder!? Der kann doch auch 10-20 cm unter Wasserlinie sein.  Oder!?


----------



## Moonlight (3. Mai 2014)

Zacky schrieb:


> Den LH auf 1m Tiefe als Ausströmer wäre bei Dir doch gar nicht notwendig, oder!? Der kann doch auch 10-20 cm unter Wasserlinie sein.  Oder!?


 
Nee nee Rico, ich hab 1 Rücklauf ca. 40cm (ohne Funktion z.Z.) und 1 Rücklauf in locker 1m Tiefe (9000er Pumpe), allerdings keinen großartigen Platz für ein Steigrohr, denn die Kammer ist ja nur 1,30m tief. Im Prinzip bräuchte ich die eierlegende Wollmilchsau 

Mandy


----------



## Michael H (3. Mai 2014)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal an zwei Bodenabläufe gedacht?
> 
> Grüße,
> Holger


Morsche

Je gedacht hab ich da schon dran , hab aber ein Platzproblem . Wo die 110 er Rohre zur Pumpenkammer ( Teich ) gehn hab ich wahrscheinlich nur Platz für ein Rohr , dort steht ja auch wieder ein Baum der stehen bleiben soll.....
Höchstens ich verbinde 2 Bodenabläufe zu einem Rohr , das aber bestimmt auch wieder nicht das Wahre ist .

Öhmmm Zaimon , 30 cm wäre ein wenig viel verlangt . Sagen wir mal 10 , man muß sich ja kleine Ziele setzen ...


----------



## zAiMoN (3. Mai 2014)

War nur ein gut gemeinter Rat ..  bitte ärgere dich nicht wenn nachher Volumen fehlt ..


----------



## Michael H (3. Mai 2014)

zAiMoN schrieb:


> War nur ein gut gemeinter Rat ..  bitte ärgere dich nicht wenn nachher Volumen fehlt ..


Nene kein Problem , danach ärgert man sich doch immer , weil es immer zu Wenig Wasser ist ....


----------



## Michael H (4. Mai 2014)

Morsche

So wie es aussieht bekomm ich doch zwei 100 er Rohre von den Ba´´s nebeneinander . Wird zwar eng aber das sollte ich hinbekommen . werd dann gleich noch einen nachbestellen . Was man nicht alles tut nur um Wasser in einem Loch zu haben und auch die Fische die drin rumschwimmen zu sehn .....


----------



## Michael H (4. Mai 2014)

Warum werden die Bilder eigendlich jetzt nicht mehr als Anhänge gezeigt ...?

Hab das wie immer gemacht mit den " Bilder hochladen " ....
Eigendlich auch egal Hauptsache es Funktioniert ....

Hier noch ein paar aktuelle Bilder meines Quarantäne Becken's .....


----------



## der_odo (5. Mai 2014)

Hallo Michael,

schönes Umbauprojekt, obwohl ich kein großer Freund von den eckigen Teichen bin. Geschmäcker sind halt unterschiedlich.
Danke noch mal für den Hinweis es "gleich richtig" zu machen. Bin jetzt bei ca. 20m³ und ca. 160cm Tiefe. Wäre schon blöde gewesen alles in 2 Jahren wieder abzureißen und zu vergrößern. 
Respekt, dass du dies so schnell umgesetzt hast!
Gruß
Christian


----------



## Michael H (8. Mai 2014)

der_odo schrieb:


> Respekt, dass du dies so schnell umgesetzt hast!
> Gruß
> Christian



Hallo Christian
Ja es könnte von mir aus ruhig schneller gehn , aber Gut Ding will Weile haben ( oder wie heißt das nochmal  )

So noch mal eine Frage zum Bodenablauf und dessen Rohre .
Das KG Rohr wird am Bodenablauf mit Tangit eingeklebt .
Die Flansche in der Folie mit Innotec .

Will das nur nochmal klarstellen , nicht das ich da was Verwechsel .

Soll ich vielleicht noch beim KG Rohr hinter die Dichtung Tangit auftragen um noch besseren Zusammenhalt hinzubekommen ....


----------



## PeterW (8. Mai 2014)

Hi Michael,

ich würde es zusätzlich noch verkleben, sicher ist sicher.
Bei mir ging es aus baulichen Gründen nicht, sonst hätte ich es auch verklebt.
Reicht aber für die Rohrteile die später unter Erde liegen und an die man nicht mehr rankommt.
Können da aber auch gerne am Samstag noch mal drüber klönen, komme auch nach Bobenh.-Roxh.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Patrick K (9. Mai 2014)

Hallo 
In Bodenablauf klebt man mit Tangit ein kurzes KG Rohr ein , von da an stekt man das KG Rohr , man kann es wenn man unbedingt möchte mit einem Dichtmittel versehen , muss man aber nicht 
Hier gerade im Angebot (und rellativ gut beschrieben) 

http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/Bodenablauf-ABS-110-mm-extra-schwere-Qualitaet

Auf keinem Fall die Rohre mit Tangit verkleben, auch nicht hinter irgend einer Dichtung

Gruss Obs


----------



## Michael H (9. Mai 2014)

Hallo Patrick

Ok wollte das nur nochmal besprochen haben , bevor ich da dran gehen ....

P.S. Dein Link ist zu Teuer  , hier gibt es den billiger 

Bodenablauf 110 mm schwere Ausführung | Bodenablauf | Fittinge / PVC Teile | Teichtechnik | Hanako Koi Onlineshop


----------



## Patrick K (9. Mai 2014)

Die Top Beratung durch Hr. Müller ist mir den 1 €uro 11 wert , danach braucht man dann nicht nach dem Einbauverfahren fragen 

Gruss Obs


----------



## Michael H (9. Mai 2014)

Hallo

Du weißt doch Patrick , nur wer nicht Frägt bleibt dumm ................


----------



## Patrick K (9. Mai 2014)

Jupp


----------



## Michael H (10. Mai 2014)

Hallo

Und weiter gehts .
Hier mal meine Arbeit von Gestern , BA´´s sind drin und wurden Heute Verfüllt und Eingeschlemmt . 
Und da wieder Regen mir den Tag Versaut , ist mal wieder Stillstand im Garten .


----------



## muh.gp (10. Mai 2014)

Hallo Michael,

sieht gut aus! Schau, dass Du die Folie rein bekommst, dann freust Du dich über Regen... 

War bei mir auch so, ein mieser Mai hat mir letztes Jahr den halben Teich gefüllt. Sollte es bei dir auch so kommen, ein kleiner Tipp: immer einen Regenmesser im Auge haben und die Niederschlagsmengen festhalten, denn für spätere eventuell benötigte medizinische Einsätze brauchst Du eine möglichst genau Zahl zum Volumen.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Moonlight (10. Mai 2014)

Ich hoffe Du hast die Rohre mit leichtem Gefälle verbaut !?
Der BA ist der tiefste Punkt, danach leicht (ca. 1-2%) ansteigend zur Filterkammer. So verhinderst Du Luft und Dreckablagerungen IM Rohr.

Und was meckerst Du gegen den Regen ... der schlämmt Dir die Rohre besser ein als Du es könntest. Mutter Natur weiß schon was gut ist.
Ging mir doch vor 2 Jahren genauso und der Regen war super gut gewesen. Ich dachte ich hätte ordentlich eingeschlämmt, aber nach dem Regen hab ich gesehen, das es eben nicht gut war. Das hat dann die Natur für mich übernommen. War ich sehr Dankbar für ...
Positiv denken Micha 

Mandy


----------



## Patrick K (10. Mai 2014)

Hallo Holger
Koipool besitzer haben beim Volumen berechnen, einen kleinen Vorteil, man muss nur die  Maße kennen

Gruss Patrick


----------



## muh.gp (10. Mai 2014)

Hi Patrick,

da gebe ich dir recht. Bei mir war das problematischer, da ich drei verschiedene Ebenen habe. Aber als Koipool bezeichne ich mein Becken dennoch... 

Grüße!


----------



## Michael H (11. Mai 2014)

Moonlight schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Du hast die Rohre mit leichtem Gefälle verbaut !?
> Der BA ist der tiefste Punkt, danach leicht (ca. 1-2%) ansteigend zur Filterkammer. So verhinderst Du Luft und Dreckablagerungen IM Rohr.
> 
> Und was meckerst Du gegen den Regen ... der schlämmt Dir die Rohre besser ein als Du es könntest. Mutter Natur weiß schon was gut ist.



Morsche 

Ja an Gefälle hab ich gedacht , die 1-2 % hab ich Locker .
Der Regen ist ja schön und Gut wenn die Folie schon drin wäre , wenn man aber noch am Buddeln ist ist das schon ein wenig Schei...e . Mal sehn morgen ist ja auch noch ein Tag . Spätestens in 3 Wochen will ich da Wasser im Loch sehn .


----------



## Moonlight (11. Mai 2014)

Der Regen ist auch ohne Folie gut. Hab Dir doch erklärt warum 
Na mal schauen ob Du ordentlich eingeschlämmt hast oder ob irgendwo Trichter sind und etwas Rohr wieder freiliegt.
Dann will ich kein Gemecker mehr wegen paar Tropfen Wasser von oben hören ...

Mandy


----------



## Michael H (11. Mai 2014)

Morsche

Da heute morgen mal wieder Geniales Wetter war , darf ich heute am 11.05.2014 stolz Verkünden die Letzte Schippe Mutterboden/Kies/Sand dein Teich Verlassen hat . Endlich Fertig ...  
Mein Polier hat gleich Bauabnahme bemacht und es für Gut befunden .....

Diese Woche noch die Bodenablauf Rohre Fertig machen und Verbinden mit dem Pumpenschacht und Vlies rein .
Und wenn alles Gut geht und Prima läuft kommt nächstes Wochenende die Folie rein ......

Und hier noch ein Bild wie bei uns schön Feiner Sand zum Ausstreuen für unter die Folie gemacht wird... 

Ansonsten allen Mütter´´n einen Schönen und Erholsamen......... MUTTERTAG


----------



## PeterW (11. Mai 2014)

Hi Michael,

Glückwunsch, das sind doch mal gute Aussichten....

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Zacky (11. Mai 2014)

Das sieht richtig gut und sauber aus. Gefällt mir.


----------



## Michael H (14. Mai 2014)

Morsche

Hat einer eine Idee wie ich die Bodenablaufrohre auf Dichtigkeit Prüfen kann mit Mitteln die ich vielleicht zu Hause habe .

Wassser hätte ich schon mal aber den Rest ..... , würde die schon Gerne getestet haben ...


----------



## Patrick K (14. Mai 2014)

Hallo 

Ich würde die Abläufe soweit wie möglich fluten dann nach einer Stunde (oder so) schauen ob sich der Wasserspiegel gesenkt hat.

Aber mal was anderes , bau dir noch eine tiefste Stelle ein , 30 x30 cm 5 cm tiefer als der ganze rest , läst sich einfach machen und wenn du mal den Teich leer pumpen must bist du froh , wenn du die Schmutzwasserpumpe dort rein stellen kannst und deinen Teich restlos auspumpen kannst.

Schade um deinen Koi 

Gruss Obs


----------



## Michael H (14. Mai 2014)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich würde die Abläufe soweit wie möglich fluten dann nach einer Stunde (oder so) schauen ob sich der Wasserspiegel gesenkt hat.



Geht ja sogut wiegar nicht , hab ja ein Höhenunterschied von gut 1,6 m . Die Waagrechtenrohre im/unterm Teich haben ja auch gefälle , da ist nicht viel mit Fluten ....


----------



## Patrick K (14. Mai 2014)

Hallo 

vielleicht kennst du ja jemanden der sowas hat , du kennst doch ein paar vom Sanitär

http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/Rohrverschluss-145-200-mm

oder schau das du deinen BA anderst irgend wie Dicht bekommst (Deckel)

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Michael H (17. Mai 2014)

Hallo zurück an der Teichbau Front

Nach 3 Tagen Arbeit in Frankreich endlich wieder zuhause.
Um 17,30 Uhr nach hause gekommen und gleich ab innen Garten . ( Man(n) hat ja sonst nichts zu tun ).

Hab Heute mal meine ersten 2 Flansche Verbaut , denke das Klappt , hab ich mir Komplizierter Vorgestellt .

Werd am Montag mal in den Baumarkt fahren und mal schauen ob es da kleine Bälle gibt , so etwa 10 cm graß bei denen ich die Luft rasulassen kann . Dann könnte ich die in die KG Rohre stecken und so mal eine kleine Druckprüfung machen .


----------



## Michael H (18. Mai 2014)

Morsche 

Mal eine Schnelle Frag zwischendurch . War eben im Garten an den Flanschen die ich gestern Abend eingeklabt habe . Der / Die / Das Innotec ist noch leicht Klebrig ....... Normal ....


----------



## Zacky (18. Mai 2014)

Ja! Gut abtrocknen lassen...auch unter Wasser kann man mit dem Zeug kleben/dichten und da bleibt das Klebrige auch 2-3 Tage.


----------



## Michael H (18. Mai 2014)

Hallo

So mal mein Tagwerk für Heute .Verrohrung BA´´s - Pumpenkammer Fertig . Hoffe das klappt alles , weil das wird nicht zu meiner Lieblingsbeschäftigung.
Sind alles nur 15 und 30 Grad Bögen , bis das so gepasst hat wie es jetzt ist war voll der Akt .
Hoffe das ich diese Woche die Rohre Geflutet bekomme und eine Dichtheitsprüfung machen kann.Die 2 Senkrechten Rohre sind nur zum Spülen da wenn es mal Nötig wäre .


----------



## Zacky (18. Mai 2014)

Hi Micha.

Wozu hast Du an dem einen Rohr noch ein T-Stück (Abzweig) dran, der auf die Waagerechte geht?


----------



## Michael H (18. Mai 2014)

Ups total Vergessen dazu zuschreiben , da kommt jetzt noch 1 Meter 100 Rohr dran , von da geh ich dann auf ein 50 PVC Rohr . Will da noch einen Kleinen Selbstgebauten Skimmer dran anschliessen . Da ich hier eigendlich nichts größeres an Bäumen rumstehen hab , fahr ich das nur mit 50 an für Pollen und so . Blätter werden ich zu 99 % nie im Teich haben .Denke der Sog von dem BA wird dann auch an dem 50 Rohr sein Übriges Leisten um die Wasseroderfläche sauber zu halten , wenn ich es benötige .

So meine Theorie ......

P:s.: Das 50 PVC Rohr ist ein ALTES , da kommt eine Kappe drauf und gut ist


----------



## Michael H (23. Mai 2014)

Hallo

Heute bei schönstem Wetter hab ich mal den Garten einigermassen aufgeräumt . Muß ja auch mal sein , was da so alles anfällt .
Vorallem hab ich heute entdeckt für was mein Baum im/am Teich gut ist . Er Spendet perfekt Schatten wenn man dahinter auf der Teichmauer liegt . Sozusagen ist er doch für was Gut und wenns nur zum Schatten spenden ist .....


----------



## Alfii147 (23. Mai 2014)

Wem sagst du das, muss auch noch den restlichen Aushub verteilen. Damit gleichen wir das Gefälle zum Nachbargrundstück hin aus.


----------



## Michael H (29. Mai 2014)

Hallo

Da ich nun einige Angebote hat für die Folie und das Verlegen , bin ich nun doch zum entschluß gekommen die Folie selbst zu verlegen in einem Stück ( natürlich ).
Die Angebote schwanken zwischen 1500 und 3500 Euro , das ist leider im moment nicht drin .
Und da ich leider noch keinen gefunden hab der mir die Falten danach dann aufschneiden würde um die Ordenlich zu verkleben , muß es halt leider so gehn .

Zum Thema Falten verkleben , geht das auch mit dem PVC Kleber ...? Sprich einfach umlegen , sauber machen und Verkleben ...?

Mal wieder Fragen über Fragen .........


----------



## zAiMoN (29. Mai 2014)

Och Michael ..


----------



## Michael H (30. Mai 2014)

Morsche

Keine eine Idee zum Thema Verkleben / Verscheissen der Ecken ....


----------



## krallowa (30. Mai 2014)

Es gibt da einen Spezialkleber extra für Teichfolien von NG
PVC-Kleber ist eher für feste Verbindungen.


----------



## muh.gp (30. Mai 2014)

Na ja, eine Idee zum "verscheissen" der Ecken hätte ich da... Aber ob Dir die wirklich weiterhilft... Duck und Weg!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Alfii147 (30. Mai 2014)

Da könnte ich auch helfen, beim verschweißen wird's allerdings schwer xD


----------



## Michael H (30. Mai 2014)

Hallo

Jaja wer den schaden hat braucht den Spot nicht , oder wie heißt das ...? Wo ist das ( W) nur hin 

Nunja anscheinend gibt es da auch nichts gescheites


----------



## lotta (30. Mai 2014)

Hi Michael
Ich wage mich nun auch mal wieder...
Wenn du die Eckfalten , sauber nach hinten legst(geht nur zu zweit oder zu dritt)
dann hast du *sichtbar*, in jeder Ecke nur *eine senkrecht* verlaufende Falte,
welche du mit diesem "silikonartigen Kleber"(hab den Namen vergessen) *sauber* verschließen kannst.
Das verhindert, dass dir Gammelecken entstehen
und da du nicht schneidest, 
ist keine Gefahr der Undichtigkeit gegeben.
So haben wir es bei Geli (Sternenstaub) im Teich gemacht.
Viel Glück und gutes Vorankommen Bine


----------



## Michael H (30. Mai 2014)

Wie heißt das Zeug ..? Und vorallem heb das auch ..?


----------



## lotta (30. Mai 2014)

Ja, es heb(t)


----------



## lotta (30. Mai 2014)

so könnte er heißen (wenn ich den link hier nicht einfügen darf, bitte von den Admins, schnell wieder löschen)
http://www.teichprofi.de/ss-240-fc-...ber-dichtmittel-nahtversiegelung-schwarz.html


----------



## Michael H (30. Mai 2014)

> (wenn keine Zug- oder Schwerkräfte herrschen, vorab AquaSTAHL Teichfolien Reiniger verwenden!).



Und das klappt mit dem Zeug ...?

Ich würde da eher zu dem Tendieren

http://www.teichprofi.de/pvc-teichfolienkleber-1-liter.html

Ansonsten Geile Seite und nicht all zu weit weg von mir ...


----------



## Patrick K (31. Mai 2014)

Hallo Bine

Das geht leider nicht so wie bei Geli, dazu müsste der Baum weg,oder es wird ein RIESEN hickhack mit doppelter Folie am Boden

@ Michael: Ich hab dir ja gesagt was wir machen können , müssten nur ÜBEN

GrussPatrick


----------



## Michael H (31. Mai 2014)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Ich hab dir ja gesagt was wir machen können , müssten nur ÜBEN
> 
> GrussPatrick



Hmmm Patrick , nene lass mal gut sein mit Üben , vor dem Wasserdruck hab ich zuviel Respekt . So ein Paar Liter drücken schon ganz schön .
Favorit ist im Moment diese Quellschweiß Mittel , dann leg ich halt die Falten um so wie es halt geht und Versuch das .....


----------



## samorai (31. Mai 2014)

Hallo Michael!
Klebst Du schon oder schreibst Du noch!?
Soll es ein viereck Becken werden, ich sehe immer nur den Filter, und welche Folie wird es denn sein? Wird jetzt geschweißt oder geklebt?

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Michael H (31. Mai 2014)

Hallo

Ich klebe noch nicht , werde diese Woche die Folie bestellen wenn alles klappt , dann mal sehn was draus wird .

@ Ron 
Der Filter ist ein anderer Thread , hier biste schon richtig im Umbau Thread . Einfach mal ein paar Seite zurück da siehste den Teich in seiner ganzen Form . 

Viereckig kann ja jeder ...............

Was haltet ihr den davon für die Ecken zu Verkleben ...

http://www.oase-teichbau.de/zubehoer/teichbau-zubehoer/oase-pvc-folienkleber-1000-ml


----------



## Thoma (1. Juni 2014)

Hallo Michael

diesen Oase hatte ich mal bei einem Bekannten in seinem Teich verklebt, der klebt und hält wie sau....


----------



## PeterW (1. Juni 2014)

Hi Michael,
um überlappende Folienstücke zu verkleben sind die Kleber mit Sicherheit alle mehr oder weniger gut.
Aber um die sich mehrfach überlappende Folie im Eckbereich zu verkleben kann ich mir das nicht so recht vorstellen.
Ich habe bei meiner Erweiterung die Folie in den Eckbereichen entsprechend von oben bis unten geschnitten, die einfache
Überlappung verschweißt und anschließend die Naht noch mit Quellschweißmittel behandelt. Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob ich das
selbst verschweißen noch mal machen würde. Ist sauschwer und bei 1,5 mm Folie schon problematisch (außer für einen Fachmann
natürlich). Beim Übergang vom neuen in den alten Teil musste ich 1,5 mm Folie mit nur 1 mm dicker verschweißen, hat mich fast meine letzten Nerven
gekostet. Wenn du keine Falten drin haben willst und das ganze top sein soll, dann sieh am besten zu das dir das irgendeiner schweißt.
Hast du keinen dir bekannten Dachdecker o.ä, die haben da oft Aktien drin.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Michael H (1. Juni 2014)

Thoma schrieb:


> diesen Oase hatte ich mal bei einem Bekannten in seinem Teich verklebt, der klebt und hält wie sau....



Das liest sich doch schon mal ganz Gut .....

@Peter 
Hab schon so jeden durch den ich kenne , und auch die die ich kenne die andere kenne . Keine hat Erfahrung mit Teichfolie und traut sich halt nicht dran . Und Versuchs - Häschen will ich halt nicht Spielen .

Ruf morgen noch mal bei einer Firma an wo ich wahrscheinlich die Folie bestelle , mal sehn was die für ein Wundermittel haben . Wenn nicht wirds das von O..e .

Werd ja wohl noch das Loch mit Folie ausgelegt bekommen ........


----------



## Zacky (1. Juni 2014)

Wir, bzw. meine Frau hat unsere Filterkammern mit normaler PVC-Folie selbst verklebt. Wir haben auch den Folienkleber von Oase genommen und sind damit bislang immer gut gefahren. Wenn man sich tatsächlich an die Anlösezeiten und Klebe-Trocknungsphase hält, sollte eigentlich nix schief gehen. Den Folienreiniger natürlich nicht vergessen. Da wir aber auch stets auf Nummer ~ noch sicherer ~ gehen, haben wir die Klebenähte nochmals mit Innotec bzw. ähnlichem Dichtungsmittel abgezogen. Schwierig sind nur die Innen- und Außenecken. Da bedarf es einer doppelten Klebestelle. Dazu haben wir ein kreisrundes Stück Folie ausgeschnitten, an einer Stelle bis zur Mitte eingeschnitten, dann das eingeschnittene runde Folienstück zu einem Kegel zusammen geklebt. Das auch ein wenig trocknen lassen und dann komplett in die Innenecken eingeklebt.

Bisher, alles tip-top...


----------



## samorai (1. Juni 2014)

Hallo Michael!
*Ohne Falten geht es nur so:* Zuerst den Fußboden rein, dann die Seiten.
Wenn Du den Boden zuschneidest, dann zu erst an Deinen Baum, lasse Dir etwas mehr Material auf der anderen Seite, denn wenn es nicht so passt, kannst Du die Folie nachziehen und noch mal Versuchen.
Dann die Seiten, müßtes Du in den Ecken eine Dachlatte oder Bretter mit Schraubzwingen befestigen bzw. die Folie so gut in die Ecken drücken wie es geht. Unten lässt Du 5cm auf den Boden Stehen ,also wie ein *L,* ab da wird geschnitten, das sind dann nur 5cm.
Bei Innenecken klebst /schweißt Du einen Kreis da auf, wo die Überlappung immer weniger wird. Ein Kreis passt sich  jedem  Ixel wunderbar an. ...Es gibt keine "Tüten" beim Folien schweißen / kleben, nur Kreise.
Bei den Außenecken ein Gegenstück mit ausreichender Überlappung herstellen und an der Ecke ein *V* ausschneiden und dann wieder einen Kreis in das Ixel kleben. Es sollte nach allen Seiten Überlappen, auch in der senkrechten 3 cm.
Bei Rohren sollte man einen Folienflansch bauen, die Folie 1,5 cm kleiner wie der Roh-Aussendurchmesser und erwärmen dann rüber ziehen,es muss ein sauberer Schnitt sein, ansonsten reißt die Folie bei kalten Temperaturen weiter. Am besten macht sich da ne Schere. Am besten geht das rüber ziehen mit einer Doppelmuffe ohne Dichtungen.
So, besser kann ich es nicht von weiten erklären. Falls da noch Fragen auftauchen, dann frag ruhig.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Michael H (1. Juni 2014)

Hallo

@ Ron 

Erst mal Danke für die Erklären , nur das Trau ich mir nicht zu . Will ein Stück Folie holen , das reinlegen und die Ecken / Falten zusammenkleben . So ist der momentane Plan .

Das Loch hat nun kanppe 7 x 3 x 1,6 Meter , da es nur 2 Meter Schnitte gibt wird die Folie nun 12 x 8 Meter groß .

Die 2 BA's und und die 2 Flansche die ich dann noch hab werden wahrscheinlich die größte Herausforderung das die Teile auch gleich Dicht sind .


----------



## Michael H (14. Juni 2014)

Morsche

Hab mal wieder ein Video gemacht von meiner Baustelle.
Hab den Filter soweit Fertig , Folie fehlt halt immer noch . Hab hier ein Paar Rechnungen liegen die Wichtiger waren .
Nun Mauer ich schon mal wieder die Pumpenkammer hoch .
Zutun gibt es ja trotzdem immer was ....







1. Kammer kommen Matten rein 
2. Kammer __ Hel-x
3. Kammer kommt erst mal Vlies auf die 2 Einläufe 
4. Plfanzenbecken


----------



## mitch (14. Juni 2014)

Hi Michael,

ich denke mit faltenfrei verlegen wird es nix werden.

       

ich hab`s mal mit einem Papier probiert, die Ecke mit dem Baum ist der Übeltäter,

das Loch in der Mitte müsste halt geklebt oder verschweißt werden.


----------



## Michael H (14. Juni 2014)

Hallo Mitch 
Erstmal Danke das du dir die Mühe gemacht hast , zwecks Folie'n Verlegung .
Hab das auch mal mit Lego nachgebaut ( 1:50 ) und mit einem Handtuch Versucht , selbst da bin ich schon an meine grenzen gekommen .

Tja der Baum , der Baum ( was man(n) nicht alles macht für seine Regierung ) nun ist er halt da und nun muß es irgendwie gehn . Vom Faltenfreien Verlegen bin ich schon lange ab . Ich hoffe und bete das ich die Folie einigermassen reingelegt bekomme und wenigstens die größten Falten verkleben kann .

Eine Firma die mir die Folie reinmacht , ist im Moment nicht drin . Privat hab ich auch Erfolglos rumgesucht .
Mit den Dachdeckern mit denen ich gesprochen habe , trauen sich das auch nicht zu . Und bevor es in die Hose geht , leg ich halt ein Stück Folie rein und muß damit leben .


----------



## samorai (14. Juni 2014)

Hallo Michael!
Von der Video-Kunst scheinst Du mehr zu verstehen,nicht schlecht.Hat was!
Und nochmal (auch für Mitsch) erst den Fußboden und dann die Seiten, wie ne Abwicklung, dann ist der Baum das geringste Problem. Denn Ecken gibt es sowieso.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Michael H (14. Juni 2014)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Michael!
> Von der Video-Kunst scheinst Du mehr zu verstehen,nicht schlecht.Hat was!
> Gruß Ron!



Ich fand das Perfekt hingezittert . Ich erste Version willste gar nicht sehn , glaubs mir


----------



## samorai (14. Juni 2014)

Ich hab mich schon über diese Wellenform gewundert, dachte; das passt ja perfekt zum Wasser.( Was hat er blos für ein Programm)like.......Obwohl es nicht gelungen ist in Deinen AUGEN, kommt es passend rüber.

 Ron!


----------



## lotta (14. Juni 2014)

Wieviele Liter, wird dein Teich denn  letztendlich haben Michael?

(Das könnte ich jetzt vielleicht in einem deiner Beiträge suchen, bin aber zu faul dazu )

Das ist ja ein wahnwitziges Filterprojekt..., welches du da hingezaubert hast.
Scheint gut durchdacht zu sein,
mal sehen wie es dann funktioniert und ob du zufrieden bist.
Ich wünsche dir weiterhin viel Erfolg
Bine


----------



## Michael H (14. Juni 2014)

lotta schrieb:


> Wieviele Liter, wird dein Teich denn  letztendlich haben Michael?
> 
> Das ist ja ein wahnwitziges Filterprojekt..., welches du da hingezaubert hast.



Hallo
(Wahnwitzig )  .... , und ich hoffe doch das es funktioniert  .........

Wenn dann mal Wasser drin ist , müßten es Pi mal Daumen 24 000 Liter werden .


----------



## muh.gp (15. Juni 2014)

Hallo Michael,

sieht sehr gut aus. Schade, dass ich den Platz einfach nicht habe. Bin sehr gespannt, wie es weiter geht!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Michael H (21. Juni 2014)

Hallo

Heute bei Perfekten Garten Wetter hab ich die Pumpenkammer fertig Hochgemauer´´t , oder besser gesagt HochgePuzzel´´t . Was eine Arbeit aber wieder was wo ich einen Hacken hintendran machen kann .


----------



## samorai (22. Juni 2014)

Hallo Michael!
Ich kann jetzt nicht mehr schreiben"das gefällt mir" , Dir rennt so langsam die Zeit davon. Mit Koi wird es dieses Jahr wohl nichts mehr werden, und schon gar nicht die aus einer IH kommen. Die Zeit erscheint mir viel zu kurz, mach bitte nicht Fehler Nr. 2 .
Auch wenn die Folie demnächst montiert wird brauch der Teich und Filter auch etwas Einlaufzeit. Die beste Befüllung einer Neuanlage ist der Herbst. Der Halter kommt nicht in die Verlegenheit Fische einzusetzen,das Wasser und die Filter können sich über den Winter einspielen, letzte Fehler kann man dann noch ausbügeln.

Ron!


----------



## Michael H (22. Juni 2014)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Michael!
> Ich kann jetzt nicht mehr schreiben"das gefällt mir" , Dir rennt so langsam die Zeit davon. Mit Koi wird es dieses Jahr wohl nichts mehr werden, und schon gar nicht die aus einer IH kommen. Die Zeit erscheint mir viel zu kurz, mach bitte nicht Fehler Nr. 2 .
> Auch wenn die Folie demnächst montiert wird brauch der Teich und Filter auch etwas Einlaufzeit. Die beste Befüllung einer Neuanlage ist der Herbst. Der Halter kommt nicht in die Verlegenheit Fische einzusetzen,das Wasser und die Filter können sich über den Winter einspielen, letzte Fehler kann man dann noch ausbügeln.
> 
> Ron!



Morsche

Wie dir Gefällt meine Mauer nicht ...? Ich und meine kleine haben uns voll Mühe gegeben , besonders beim ausfugen .

Ne Ne ist schon klar was du meinst , kann es aber leider im Moment nicht änder'n .

Hab auch keine Koi in einem IH , die 2 Stück die ich im Moment habe ( 10 und 40 cm groß ) sind draußen in einem 1000 Liter IBC mit Filter .
Der Filter für den Teich wird heute zu 100 % fertig und wieder geflutet , sodas ich sehe wenn er mal 24 Stunden ab Stück läuft , ob es da vielleicht noch irgendwelche Baumängel gibt .

Jetzt sollte doch erst der Sommer kommen , von daher hab ich noch ein paar Wochen


----------



## Michael H (21. Juli 2014)

Hallo

Mal ein kleiner zwischenbericht von meiner Baustelle im Garten 

Danke erstmal an Patrick der mir aus ein Paar PE Teilen eine Schütte zusammengeschweißt hat . Die Schütte ( 60 x 50 x5 cm ) wird Zwischen Pflanzenfilter und Teich eingebaut . Kommt jetzt noch ein V Blech drauf und gut sollte es sein . Hoffe jetzt nur noch das da auch bis zu 15 000 Liter inner Stunde ohne Probleme drüberlaufen . Wenn nicht werde ich noch einen kleinen Bypass legen um die Schütte zu entlasten .

Der Filter ist zu 100 % Fertig und läuft im Moment mit einer 6500 Pumpe für 2 kleine __ Goldfisch 

Die 15 Meter Knochensteine vor dem Teich hab ich auch rausgerissen weil der Weg Gefälle zum Teich hatten und dort immer das Wasser an der Teichwand stand. Also alle Raus , Gefälle inne andere Richtung gemacht und wieder rein damit...

Die UK-Balken für die Hochterrasse liegen auch schon bereit . Die Terrassendielen sollten in den Ferien auch den Weg zu mir finden 

Ansonsten liegt der Rest der Baustelle brach , Folie wird es wahrscheinlich dieses Jahr nicht mehr geben  . Hab im moment keine Kohle mehr , wenn aber jemand zuviel hat dem schick ich gerne meine Konto Daten per PN .....


----------



## Patrick K (21. Juli 2014)

BITTE gern geschehen


----------



## PeterW (22. Juli 2014)

Hi Michael,

schade wenn's bei dir dieses Jahr nichts mehr wird, ich wollte dann nämlich gerne mal vorbeikommen um  mir mal
deinen ganzen Filterbau anzuschauen.Sieht nämlich echt interessant aus.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Michael H (22. Juli 2014)

PeterW schrieb:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> schade wenn's bei dir dieses Jahr nichts mehr wird, ich wollte dann nämlich gerne mal vorbeikommen um  mir mal
> deinen ganzen Filterbau anzuschauen.Sieht nämlich echt interessant aus.
> ...



Hallo

Peter kein Problem , kannste ruhig vorbeikommen , kann dir nur nicht mit Wasser in meinem Loch im Garten dienen   ...

Hätte auch noch ein Dutzend Krebsscheren hier schwimmen die weg müßten ...


----------



## PeterW (23. Juli 2014)

Hi Michael,

die Krebsscheren würde ich glatt nehmen. Ich weiß aber nicht ob's vor meinem Urlaub klappt.
Habe ab 11.08. 3 Wochen. Wie bist du denn so zeitlich anzutreffen??

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Michael H (8. Aug. 2014)

Hallo

Mal wieder ein mini Update von meinem Teich .

Werde nächste Woche mal den RasenMäher runder ins Loch werfen und mal ne Runde Bodeneben mähen . Ist ja Abartik was da so alles wächst .

Und ich sag immer zu den Leuten , `` WO TEICH IST IST KEIN UNKRAUT ´´:

Tja aber auch nur wenn Wasser im Teich ist ....


----------



## Michael H (9. Aug. 2014)

Hallo

Dieses Wochenende ist mal wieder was Vorwärts gegangen . Die Unterkonstruktion für die Terrasse ist soweit fertig .

 Die Schütte ist auch soweit eingepasst , muß mir noch ein paar Edelstahlschrauben und ne Tube Innotec besorgen , dann kann ich für die Schütte auch einen Haken machen für Erledigt .........................


----------



## Michael H (13. Aug. 2014)

Hallo

Ich kann Vermelden das ich heute die Folie bestellt hab ( hab noch ein paar Reserven angezapft ) .
Wenn nun alles klappt , vor allem mit dem Wetter gehts am Samstag los . Zurzeit ist ja eher Herbst ( 15 Grad ) statt Sommer , also Daumen drücken und immer schön die Teller leer essen damit schön Wetter wird .


----------



## Zacky (14. Aug. 2014)

super......dann wird es also dieses Jahr doch noch fertig, klasse!!


----------



## Michael H (15. Aug. 2014)

Hallo

Hier mal ein kleines Video von meiner Baustelle . Einfach so aus Lust und Laune ...

Kameraführung ist von meiner 7 Jährigen Tochter ....

Also alles nicht so Ernst sehen ...... 





_View: http://youtu.be/LKxRVUW1vOs_


----------



## samorai (15. Aug. 2014)

Man, Man,Man!
"Sehr schönes Video"! Kommt mir irgendwie Zweck- Entfremdet vor?!love5unsure......ich habe nur die erste Reihe an Smileys genommen, ich denke es reicht.

Wieso ist die Folie immer noch nicht drinnen?????????

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Michael H (15. Aug. 2014)

samorai schrieb:


> Wieso ist die Folie immer noch nicht drinnen?????????
> 
> Gruß Ron!



Immer Locker bleiben . Weil die Folie Heute morgen angekommen ist und ich auch ab und zu zur Arbeit gehen muß .

Mal sehn wie das Wetter morgen wird ......

P.S. Hier noch die 2 Reihe an Smileys
grmpf

Sorry sind ein paar Doppelt


----------



## lotta (15. Aug. 2014)

Gratuliere Dir Michael, 
dass es doch noch dieses Jahr klappen wird.
(ich habe nur ein Smilie genommen)
Na dann ,
viel Spaß bei der Fertigstellung Deines Teichprojekts.
Gruß Bine


----------



## samorai (15. Aug. 2014)

Kann ich nicht wissen, na denn viel Spass beim reinlegen und gutes Gelingen, das auch alles so wird wie Du es dir vorstellst.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Andyzx12r (16. Aug. 2014)

Hallo bin eben erst auf den Fred hier gestoßen, alle Achtung und bin gespannt wie es weiter geht.....
Gruss aus Hamburg.


----------



## Michael H (18. Aug. 2014)

Hallo

Folie ist jetzt so einigermassen drin . Hab nun Heute morgen angefangen meine Aussenecken zu verkleben ( schweißen ) mit Oase Quellschweißmittel . 
Das Zeug macht einen Guten eindruck , hoffe mal das klappt alles so wie ich das will .

So jetzt zu meiner Frage :

Hab ja Heute morgen angefangen zu verkleben und nun hats gerade eben so richtig Geil Geregnet . Hab etwa 20 Liter Wasser jetzt im Teich drin . Wie sieht es aus mit den Klebestelle die jetzt ja auch Nass sind , zumindest von oben .
Zwischen den Folien sollte ja kein Wasser hinkommen ....

SCHEIß SOMMER ............


----------



## samorai (18. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Michael!
Schön ist etwas anderes. Die meisten Kleber ziehen sofort an, sind Wasserabweisend bzw. sind für Unterwasserverklebungen geeignet aber verlassen kann man sich nur auf einer Teilbefüllung. Kennzeichne die Stelle mit einem Fettstift oder Edding, dann lass das Wasser bei der Erstbefüllung an dieser Stelle 24h stehen.
Andere Möglichkeitule mal mit den Fingern entlang, Du merkst sehr schnell was hält und was nicht. Sollte es wirklich eine Undichtigkeit geben, Stelle trocknen mit einen Föhn, ein Stück Zeitung in die offene Stelle schieben als Wassertest dann wieder Quellschweismittel und neu verkleben.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Michael H (19. Aug. 2014)

Morsche 

Ich hab kein Bock mehr auf die Scheiß Kleberrei , Dicht ist anders .

Ich Schütt die ******* zu .......


----------



## Zacky (19. Aug. 2014)

Jetzt nicht aufgeben...mit Geduld geht das bestimmt...den Anfang hast Du schon gemacht.


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Aug. 2014)

Michael H schrieb:


> Zwischen den Folien sollte ja kein Wasser hinkommen .


Wieso? Wenn du Kies oder einen anderen Bodengrund einbringst hast du zwischen den Engstellen der Körner das selbe.


----------



## lotta (19. Aug. 2014)

Michael, ich habe mir vor Kurzem,
diesen Folienkleber bestellt:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/360762150682?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
Der klebt wirklich UNTER WASSER!
Mit hohem Anpressdruck natürlich.
Ansonsten klebt er alles richtig klasse, den kann ich Dir nur empfehlen.
Nicht aufgeben, das wird schon werden!
Gruß Bine


----------



## Michael H (19. Aug. 2014)

Hallo

Hab eine Klebestelle von am Sonntag Überprüft und sie für ******** und Undicht befunden .

Hab die ******** Heute wieder rausgerissen ....

Man sehn was kommt , so was geht mir auffem Sack ............


----------



## lotta (19. Aug. 2014)

Michael, 
nimm 'nen guten Kleber... dann wird das schon !


----------



## krallowa (20. Aug. 2014)

Ich hatte auch ein paar Stellen die leider durch einen Messfehler verklebt werden mussten.
Nach mehreren Versuchen mit einigen Klebern bin ich bei dem Folienkleber von NG hängen geblieben.
Man muss sehr ordentlich und vor allem trocken arbeiten aber dann ist es auch dicht selbst wenn Zugkräfte auftreten.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## Michael H (20. Aug. 2014)

Hallo

Also Kleber brauch ich nicht mehr , die ******* kommt nicht mehr in meinen Teich . Werde das anders lösen .

Hab Heute mal wieder ein wenig Material gekauft , Bau jetzt ein wenig um . Bilder gibt es vielleicht nächste Woche da meine Kamera auch im Arsch ist .

P.S.: Wie hat mein Lehrmeister immer gesagt : Wenn du was nicht zu 80 % kannst , lass die Finger davon ............


----------



## lotta (20. Aug. 2014)

Stimmt, 
aber man kann sich ja auch brauchbare Tipps holen
Sorry Michael , 

das hat mich gerade richtig gejuckt, 
nachdem wir per PN ja mehrmals darüber schrieben.
Nix für Ungut, 
ich wünsche Dir trotzdem weiterhin viel Erfolg und einen hoffentlih irgendwann dichten Teich.
Gruß Bine


----------



## Michael H (20. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Bine 

Natürlich sag ich ja nicht gegen brauchbare Tips . Ohne dieses Forum wäre ich noch längst nicht so weit wie ich im Moment bin , von daher Daumen hoch .

Hab nur jetzt für mich beschlossen das bei mir im/am Teich nicht geklebt/geschweißt wird . Mit dem Thema bin ich durch . . Ich fühle mich auch nicht wie jemand mit 2 Linken Händen , ein wenig Handwerklichkeit würde ich mir schon zusprechen . Aber das Kleben ist nichts für mich . Hab das nun versucht , bin kläglich Gescheitert und gut ist .

Man muß auch seine Grenzen wissen .


----------



## lotta (20. Aug. 2014)

Und 
wie sieht denn nun deine brauchbare Alternative aus Michael?
Lass uns doch bitte teilhaben.
Da bin ich echt gespannt drauf, denn ich hab dazu so gar keine Idee.
Erzähl doch mal
Bine


----------



## Michael H (20. Aug. 2014)

lotta schrieb:


> Und
> wie sieht denn nun deine brauchbare Alternative aus Michael?
> Lass uns doch bitte teilhaben.



Ich zieh jetzt 2 Trennwände ein , so das ich 2 getrennte Rechteckige Becken hab die mit zwei 110 Rohre Verbunden werden . In die Mitte kommt noch ein kleines Pflanzenbecken 1,4 x 1,4 , weiß nur noch nicht ob ich das in den Kreislauf mit einbinde ......

Bilder sagen mehr wie 1000 Worte . Vielleicht kommt morgen jemand vorbei der ein Handycap dabei hab , dann stell ich ein paar Bilder ein ..

Bis dahin ist der Plan nur in meinem Kopf .....


----------



## lotta (20. Aug. 2014)

Na dann mal viel Erfolg.
Ganz so schnell würde ich nicht augeben... niemals

Aber ich bin nun mal gespannt auf deine Fotos.
Bine


----------



## Patrick K (20. Aug. 2014)

Ach was, jammere noch zwei Tage dann schmeiss den ollen Drecksbaum raus

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Aug. 2014)

Nimm keine 110 sondern 500 auch wenn die einiges teurer sind.......ist dann auch für den dicksten Koi durchgängig.......glaube du bekommst das Heulen wenn sonst mal ein dicker Koi in dem 110er fest steckt und verreckt.

Nur mal so ein Vorschlag statt drei Becken, lebe einfach mit den Falten wenn deine gekaufte Folie groß genug ist.

Zweiter Vorschlag....kauf deiner Frau eine neue Küche und reiß den blöden Baum raus.


----------



## Michael H (21. Aug. 2014)

Hallo

Ich hab noch keinen 500 Flansche gesehn , will aber auch nicht wissen was die kosten wenn schon ein 250 Flansch 350 Euro kostet und 1,2 m Rohr bräuchte ich ja dann auch noch dazu . Zur Not kommt das allzeit bewährte Dachrinnengitter vor die 110 Rohre , da sollte auch nichts passieren .

P.S.: Ist schon komisch einen Kubikmeter Grund wieder in den Teich zurückzuschippen ....


----------



## koile (22. Aug. 2014)

Moin,
lebe einfach mit den Falten ~
im alter bekommst auch Du sie ☆☆☆


----------



## Michael H (22. Aug. 2014)

koile schrieb:


> Moin,
> lebe einfach mit den Falten ~
> im alter bekommst auch Du sie ☆☆☆



Morsche 
Gerd , wenn ich sie nicht schon habe


----------



## Michael H (24. Aug. 2014)

Hallo

Also 50 % der Folie liegt drin . Morgen wird Gewasser't die ersten 50 cm , dabei wird dann nochmal ein wenig die Folie gezogen ......

Bilder hab ich leider immer noch keine , zu Not mach ich halt mit dem Tablet welche . Werden zwar nicht der bringen aber man wird erkennen was es werden soll....


----------



## Alfii147 (24. Aug. 2014)

Sehr schön, bin gespannt 
Wie hast du dein Problemchen denn nun gelöst?


----------



## Michael H (24. Aug. 2014)

Hmmmmm

Wie erklär ich das jetzt am besten 

Ich hab jetzt am Baum rechts und links noch eine Mauer gezogen , zum großen Becken 1,6 m und zum kleinen Becken etwa 1,4 m . Sodas ich in dem Sinn zwei Becken hab . Die Verbinde ich dann mit zwei 110 Rohre . Da ich zum Glück zwei BA's gemacht hab hat jedes Becken seinen eigenen , die ich dann Separat Regeln kann . Da ich ja dann die Fläsche vor dem Baum verlieren würde , ist die eine Mauer zum Kleineren becken hin etwa 25 cm tiefer . Wollte ja eigendlich keine Pflanzen mehr im Teich haben , nun kommen dort auf etwa1,4 x 1,2 x 0,25 m Pflanzen rein . Damit das auch schön Durchströmt wird leg ich dort noch einen 50 er Einlauf hin , den ich auch wieder durch einen Zugschieber regeln kann .

Sozusagen gibt es jetzt zwei Rechteckige Becken die mit zwei 110 Rohre Verbunden sind .

Morgen werd ich mal Bilder machen ...


----------



## Zacky (24. Aug. 2014)

Hi Michael.

Die zwei 110er Rohre sollen jetzt ausschließlich als Verbindung zwischen beiden Becken genutzt werden? Kannst Du die 110er Rohre nicht noch als Ausströmrohre nutzen? Da dort keine große Bewegung entstehen wird, hätte ich Bedenken, dass sich dort Gammel absetzt. Auch würde ich die Rohrflansche definitiv mit einem Gitter versehen, damit dort keine Fische hinein schwimmen.

Zum besseren Verständnis kann ich gerne morgen noch eine Skizze machen, um zu zeige,was & wie ich das meine!?


----------



## Patrick K (24. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Michael 
Ich hätte nur links vom Baum eine Mauer gezogen so das dieser in einer "Aussenwand" steht dann hättest du wenigstens eine grosse Kammer
Gruss Obs


----------



## Michael H (24. Aug. 2014)

Zacky schrieb:


> Hi Michael.
> 
> Die zwei 110er Rohre sollen jetzt ausschließlich als Verbindung zwischen beiden Becken genutzt werden? Kannst Du die 110er Rohre nicht noch als Ausströmrohre nutzen? Da dort keine große Bewegung entstehen wird, hätte ich Bedenken, dass sich dort Gammel absetzt. Auch würde ich die Rohrflansche definitiv mit einem Gitter versehen, damit dort keine Fische hinein schwimmen.



Die zwei Verbindungen sind auch gleichzeitig Ausströmrohre für Becken 2 . Wenn ich den BA von Becken 1 zumache , muß das Wasser vom Pflanzenbecken über meine Schütte in Becken 1 . Dann durch die zwei Rohre in Becken 2 und von da zurück zur Pumpenkammer und dann innen Filter .

Morgen gibts Bilder davon .......

Bin dann mal Gespannt wie meine Geänderte Version ankommt oder Verrissen wird .....


----------



## Michael H (24. Aug. 2014)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Hallo Michael
> Ich hätte nur links vom Baum eine Mauer gezogen so das dieser in einer "Aussenwand" steht dann hättest du wenigstens eine grosse Kammer
> Gruss Obs



Patrick 

So muß ich nur etwa ein Kubik wieder auffüllen . Bei deiner Version wäre das mehr geworden . Hab nächste Woche noch Urlaub , kommste einfach mal vorbei


----------



## Michael H (25. Aug. 2014)

Morsche

Hier mal die Bilder von meinem Loch im Garten .......

Wenn alles klappt heute , vor allem mit dem Wetter füll ich heute den Zwischen den 2 neuen Mauern auf . Damit ich Morgen oder am Mittwoch die Folie ins kleine Becken legen kann .

Das mit den Gitter vor die Rohre , damit sich da kein größerer Fisch Verirrt sollte auch kein Problem sein .......


----------



## DbSam (25. Aug. 2014)

Morsche return,


Michael H schrieb:


> Das mit den Gitter vor die Rohre , damit sich da kein größerer Fisch Verirrt sollte auch kein Problem sein .......


Prima Lösung.  Da bleiben dann halt die kleineren Fische und evtl. die Algen schon hängen...

Schade, dass Du die Mauern eingezogen hast, ich hätte mit dem Kleben getüftelt.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Michael H (25. Aug. 2014)

DbSam schrieb:


> Morsche return,
> Prima Lösung.  Da bleiben dann halt die kleineren Fische und evtl. die Algen schon hängen



Tja einen Tod werd ich jetzt wohl Sterben müßen .....

Irgendeine Lösung muß halt jetzt her ....

Muß die Rohre ja nicht einkleben , so kann ich sie rausnehmen sauber machen und wieder rein machen .....

 Oder halt die 3. Lösung : Ich leg nun die Folie komplett rein und Schütt das ganze wieder zu . So bleiben keine Fische , __ Schnecken  , Algen , usw drin hängen ...........


----------



## Michael H (28. Aug. 2014)

Hallo

So die ersten 13 000 Liter sind im ersten Becken ( Bis Unterkante der zwei 110 Rohrdurchführungen ). Soweit alles Dicht und die Falten hab ich auch fast alle rausbekommen .Heute hab ich die Folie in das zweite Becken gelegt . Morgen wird dort langsam Geflutet .
Terrasse hab ich auch schon ein schönes Stück geschaft . 

Dachte das geht etwas schneller , aber Pustekuchen lässt sich doch alles machen . Nunja langsam sieht man wenigstens was es mal werden soll .....


----------



## koile (29. Aug. 2014)

Moin , und wo bitte sind die Bilder ??
Du wirst nachlässig !


----------



## Zacky (29. Aug. 2014)

Michael H schrieb:


> Irgendeine Lösung muß halt jetzt her ....



Geht es um die Verbindungsrohre? Wenn sie zum Einströmen genutzt werden, dann würdeich auf den Flansch ein Stück Putzgewebe drauf machen. So kommt dort kein Fisch rein und das Waser strömt von innen gegen das Gewebegitter, so dass sich dort weniger Schmutz halten sollte.


----------



## McFly72 (29. Aug. 2014)

Du könntest den mittleren Teil ja auch als zusätzlichen Technikraum nutzen, also begehbar lassen.
Innen an beiden Seiten Schieber und Schraubverschlüsse machen, so kannst du die Rohre auch entfernen.
Als Deckel dann Terrassendielen.
So hättest du noch Stauraum für weitere Technik direkt am Teich.


----------



## Michael H (29. Aug. 2014)

koile schrieb:


> Moin , und wo bitte sind die Bilder ??
> Du wirst nachlässig !



Morsche 

Tja mit Bildern ist das so eine Sache ohne Kamera . Wollte mit letztens wieder eine holen , man haben die Teile Schnick Schnack , ich will doch nur Bilder mit machen ...

Heute wird bestimmt mal wieder jemand vorbeikommen der so ein Schlaues SmartPhone hat , dann gibt heute Abend mal wieder Bilder .....

@Zacky 

Nö Nö kein Problem mit den Rohren alles im Grünen Bereich . Hab im www ein wenig gestöbert und nichts gefunden das in einem 110 Rohr ein Fisch mal Verendet wäre . Von daher mach ich mir keine Sorgen .

Vielleicht gibt es ja hier im Forum jemanden dem mal ein Fisch in einem 110 Rohr stecken geblieben ist ...? ( aber Bitte mit Bilder'n )


----------



## Michael H (29. Aug. 2014)

McFly72 schrieb:


> Du könntest den mittleren Teil ja auch als zusätzlichen Technikraum nutzen, also begehbar lassen.
> Innen an beiden Seiten Schieber und Schraubverschlüsse machen, so kannst du die Rohre auch entfernen.
> Als Deckel dann Terrassendielen.
> So hättest du noch Stauraum für weitere Technik direkt am Teich.


 
Hallo

Für die Mitte hab ich einen anderen Plan .

Im Moment ist es so das dort ein kleines Pflanzenbecken hinkommt . 

1,4 x 1,4 x 0,3 m 

Kommen dann ein paar schön Blühende Pflanzen rein , schön eingerahmt mit der Terrasse .



So nun muß ich wieder innen Garten ............


----------



## Michael H (29. Aug. 2014)

Hallo

So hier mal wieder Aktuelle Bilder von Heute 12 Uhr und 18 Uhr .....

Für Heute reichts wieder .............

Hab noch ein Bild vom BA Angehängt , man kann nicht viel erkennen . Ein paar Fältchen sind drin , würde aber sagen die kann man Vernachlässigen .......


----------



## samorai (29. Aug. 2014)

He Michael!
Ich kann ja Wasser erspähen, auf Deinen Fotos, welch glücklicher, lange herbei -ersehnter Moment  !!
Letztens wahren noch Kraftausdrücke in Deinen Beitrag geraten( Die Sache mit den Schauer).
Dann ist ja wohl das schwerste Vollbracht . 

.......bis zur nächsten Teicherweiterung, wenn die Kinder schon das "Nest" verlassen haben......Papi lange Weile bekommt, und in Seine Koi ein Renten- Zuverdienst sieht.

Genieße den neuen Teich,

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Michael H (29. Aug. 2014)

samorai schrieb:


> .......bis zur nächsten Teicherweiterung, wenn die Kinder schon das "Nest" verlassen haben......Papi lange Weile bekommt, und in Seine Koi ein Renten- Zuverdienst sieht.
> 
> Gruß Ron!



Hallo

Nene lass mal gut sein . Erst mal das MEGA PROJEKT zum Abschluss bekommen , hätte nicht gedacht das das SO viel Arbeit wird . Zumindest ist das Ende mal in Sicht .

Hab jetzt knapp 16 000 Liter drin . Morgen Früh werd ich die 3 Flansche einkleben und Abends wird dann weiter Gewasser't . Zwischendurch hab ich ja noch ein wenig Arbeit an der Terrasse und die Einlaufschütte von Pflanzenbecken hab ich auch noch vor mir . 

Alles in Allem , wird mir nicht langweilig werden ......


----------



## samorai (29. Aug. 2014)

Hast Du schon Vorstellungen zu Deiner "Schütte" ? 

Sehr genauer kann ich erst wieder Sonntag antworten.

RON!


----------



## Michael H (29. Aug. 2014)

samorai schrieb:


> Hast Du schon Vorstellungen zu Deiner "Schütte" ?



Die Schütte ( Beitrag 252 ) liegt schon Fix und Fertig zum Einbau ( Einkleben ) bereit .

Mach ich aber erst am Schluß , weil sonst kann ich nicht mehr richtig an der Folie Ziehen wenn ich die jetzt schon einbaue.


----------



## Michael H (31. Aug. 2014)

Morsche

( Mini Update )

Zurzeit hab ich 20 000 Liter Wasser drin , alles passt , alles Dicht , Super . Da der Mittelteil ja jetzt fehlt werden es keine 30 000 Liter . Wenn es nun  24 - 25 000 Liter werden bin ich auch zufrieden .Hab jetzt noch 25 cm bis Oberkante .

Die Terrasse ist auch noch einwenig gewachsen . Hatte da noch ein paar Probleme . Die Schlagdübel waren zu kurz und meine Handkreissäge gibt jetzt nun noch Rauchzeichen von sich . Kleine Rückschläge die aber morgen Überwunden werden .............




P.S.: Hat wer noch ein paar Pflanzen für das kleine Pflanzbecken zwischendrin , irgendwas Brühendes wäre Cool ...?


----------



## koile (31. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Michael,
Pflanzen die Brühen habe ich leider keine!
Aber ein paar Brühwürfel , oder Brühwürste hätte ich noch wen Du möchtest gerne


----------



## Michael H (31. Aug. 2014)

koile schrieb:


> Aber ein paar Brühwürfel , oder Brühwürste hätte ich noch wen Du möchtest gerne



Ne Ne lass mal die hab ich selber .............

Immer dieses Shit 5 Finger Suchsystem , und ausserdem hab ich viel zuviel Tasten hier ........


Und da mal wieder jemand hier war mit einer Kamera gibt es Bilder ..............


----------



## McFly72 (31. Aug. 2014)

Da kannst du ja schon anbaden!


----------



## Michael H (31. Aug. 2014)

McFly72 schrieb:


> Da kannst du ja schon anbaden!



Öhm , Ich hab leider schon Anbaden gemüßt , als ich die Flansche im Kleinen Becken eingeklebt hab . War etwa 1 m Wasser drin von 16 Grad ( knapp unterhalb der Schmerzgrenze ( für die Männer )) .

Sozusagen war es 2 cm kalt , ging zum Glück schnell , danach war ich erst mal Heiß Duschen


----------



## Alfii147 (31. Aug. 2014)

Wie groß ist denn nun dein Hauptbecken, wo die Fische leben sollen?
Wie handhabst du es mit den kleineren Bereichen ?


----------



## Michael H (31. Aug. 2014)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Wie groß ist denn nun dein Hauptbecken, wo die Fische leben sollen?
> Wie handhabst du es mit den kleineren Bereichen ?



Hallo

Also die Fische sollen eigendlich in Becken 1 ( 1,5 x 3 x 1,5 m ) und in Becken 2 ( 4 x 3 x 1,6 m ) leben , die ja Verbunden sind mit zwei 110 Rohren .

Das kleine Becken ( 1,4 x 1,4 x 0,3 m )  Zwischendrin gibt nur ein Pflanzenbecken das aber nicht verbunden ist mit der anderen 2 Becken .

Masse sind jetzt nur Geschätzt , können einwenig abweichen , müßte ich mal genau messen .



P.s.: Zählt eigendlich Filtervolumen zum Gesamtwasservolumen dazu ...?


----------



## Zacky (31. Aug. 2014)

Michael H schrieb:


> Zählt eigendlich Filtervolumen zum Gesamtwasservolumen dazu ...?



...nicht unbedingt...Filtervolumen ist stets in Abhängigkeit mit dem Teichvolumen und so m.M.n. einzeln zu betrachten, jedoch ist das wieder alles zu addieren - also Gesamtvolumen Teich & Filter - im Falle von Medikamentengaben oder bei Zugabe anderer Stoffe die auf Volumen berechnet werden sollten.


----------



## koile (31. Aug. 2014)

He Du Warmduscher!
Mir Gefällt es , aber so ganz komme ich noch nicht
mit der Anordnung klar .
Bin schon ein wenig Älter und brauche mehr Input um es mir Vorzustellen
Was sucht Du genau für Planzen  ?


----------



## Michael H (1. Sep. 2014)

Morsche

Ich suche ein paar Pflnazen für eine Wassertiefe von 10 - 30 cm die schön Blühen für das Pflanzenbecken zwischen den 2 Becken . 
Das Becken ist nicht Verbunden mit dem Teich , bekommt also kein Frischwasser oder sozusagen Filterwasser .


----------



## Michael H (1. Sep. 2014)

Hallo

23 000 Liter und ( nur ) noch 5 cm bis zur Oberkante . Hab mit mehr gerechnet aber was soll's , sollte reichen für ein paar Koi damit sie ruhig ihre Bahnen Schwimmen können .

Da die 2 Koi die ich hab immer noch ein wenig im Exil leben müßen hab ich noch eine Frage zwischendurch .

Soll ich jetzt schon anfangen Umzuwälzen oder erst mal das Wasser so stehen lassen für die Obligatorischen 3 - 4 Wochen ...?


----------



## lotta (1. Sep. 2014)

Hi Michael,
ich würde den Filter unbedingt anschmeißen
und das am besten mit den Matten, welche Du bereits im "Exil" verwendet hattest.

Eigentlich sollten Fische erst nach ca 6 Wochen eingesetzt werden
aber das wird bei Dir eher knapp werden, vor dem Winter.

Und alle Pflanzen , welche Du  bekommen oder finden kannst,
solltest Du noch so schnell wie möglich  ins Wasser "packen/pflanzen".

Viel Erfolg Bine


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Sep. 2014)

Wieso hast du jetzt eigendlich keine Verbindung zum Teich ? Da würde ich mir was überlegen und dann zum Beispiel Granulat in den Pott und mit einer Solarpumpe oder ähnlichen das Pflanzenbecken als Sickerfilter nutzen.....


Michael H schrieb:


> ch suche ein paar Pflnazen für eine Wassertiefe von 10 - 30 cm die schön Blühen


_Bei naturgar gibt es ein S..teures Sortiment an Blühpflanzen für den Filtergraben...._

_Mal schauen _


Suche auch,  vielleicht schaffen wir ja man eine interesante Liste....Ich fange mal an 

Blühpflanzen welche gehen könnten sind
__ Spaltgriffel, rote Blüte bisschen empfindlich eigendlich eher 1 cm Wassertiefe
__ Iris, in vielen Farben und Formen. Mache mögen aber 30 cm tiefes Wasser nicht.
__ Kardinalslobelie, nicht unbedingt Winterhart und auch nicht so tief.
Schwanenbinsen_*,*_ eher unscheinbar.
Gelbe Gaukler, wuchert bischen.
__ Bachbunge eher unscheinbare Blüte bis 10 cm


----------



## Michael H (1. Sep. 2014)

Hallo

Das Becken dazwischen soll nur ein reines Blühpflanzenbecken werden . 

Mein Pflanzenfilter läuft schon 3 Monate mit Anfangs 2 Goldfische . Leider sind es nun 2 Goldfischen und 20 Jungfische bestimmt . Bevor ich also Anfange Umzuwälzen muß ich erst mal auf die Jagd gehn . Ich hoffe ich erwische alle Goldfische , hab nämlich keine Lust die aus dem Teich zu fangen . Das ja auch wieder eine Unmögliche Aufgabe wird .

Ist auch schon bestückt mit __ Iris , __ Schilf und __ Rohrkolben . Rohrkolben bekomm ich diese Woche noch 2 Maurerbütten voll .
Sieht man einwenig im Hintergrund von dem Bild  .


----------



## lotta (1. Sep. 2014)

Nutze doch  Dein "Blühpflanzbecken" als zusätzlichen PF.
Wenn du ein wenig Wasser abzwacken kannst, dann leite es doch durch dieses Becken.
-> Filterwirkung, 
es wäre doch schade drum , oder Michael?
Bine


----------



## Michael H (2. Sep. 2014)

Morsche

Ne das geht jetzt nicht mehr . Die Mauer'n sind ja gleich hoch , da müßte ich ja wieder die Folie Kleben und da ich da schon einmal Versagt lass ich das lieber .....


----------



## Maximoto (2. Sep. 2014)

Hi Michael,

ich habe dein Projekt noch nicht kommentiert, aber wollte dir auch nochmal Mut zureden. 
Finde dein Projekt immernoch sehr gelungen und finde es auch gut, wie du mit Problemen umgehst.
Ich denke jeder Teichbauer stand schon vor Entscheidungen, bei denen es darum ging einen Plan zu verwerfen und umzudenken.

Die Entscheidung die Folie doch nicht selbst zu verkleben und den Teich dadurch umzugestalten finde ich auch gar nicht so übel. 

Eine Variante, bei der der Mittelteil mit den Pflanzen ebenfalls durchströmt wird, wäre wohl wirklich auch von Vorteil gewesen, aber auch in dieser Weise wirst du wohl eine Menge Freude an deinem Teich haben.

Also auch von mir weiterhin viel Erfolg! 

Max


----------



## lotta (2. Sep. 2014)

Michael, 
was wäre denn wenn Du mit einem LH über die Mauer, 
deinen Mini PF speisen könntest?(gut kaschiert natürlich)

Und dann das so gefilterte Wasser, mit Überlauf zurück in den/die Teiche leitest?

Lass hören
Bine


----------



## muh.gp (3. Sep. 2014)

lotta schrieb:


> Michael,
> was wäre denn wenn Du mit einem LH über die Mauer,
> deinen Mini PF speisen könntest?(gut kaschiert natürlich)
> 
> ...



Coole Idee! Das wäre doch eine Option, oder?

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Michael H (3. Sep. 2014)

lotta schrieb:


> Michael,
> was wäre denn wenn Du mit einem LH über die Mauer,
> deinen Mini PF speisen könntest?(gut kaschiert natürlich)
> 
> ...



Morsche

Ja wäre Cool ......

ABER .........    

 Wie wieder raus aus dem Becken ...? Überlauf .......

Die Wände sind ja alle gleich hoch . Auf den Wänden liegen ja die Folien von den einzelnen Becken nur Übereinander .
Hab ja schon über einen kleinen Bypass nachgedacht denn ich noch aus dem Filter ziehen könnte . Würde ja ein 50 er Rohr schon langen . Da müßte es nicht mal ein LH sein .

Jetzt hab ich ja nur das Problem , wie wieder raus aus dem kleinen Pflanzenbecken .


----------



## lotta (3. Sep. 2014)

Michael,
kannst Du denn die Wände des kleinen Beckens noch ein wenig erhöhen?
Nur eben an einer Stelle nicht  und das als Überlauf nutzen?
Falls Du die Folie dort noch nicht befestigt oder abgeschnitten hast, wäre das vielleicht eine Möglichkeit?
Bine


----------



## Maximoto (3. Sep. 2014)

An die Möglichkeit mit einem LH habe ich auch schon gedacht, nur hab ich selbst das Problem mit dem Überlauf gesehen.

Die Idee von Bine finde ich ziemlich gut, das wäre doch die einfachste Möglichkeit. 
Ist dann vielleicht nur eine Sache der Optik, da das Becken in der Mitte dann ein paar cm höher ist als der restliche Teich.


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (3. Sep. 2014)

Michael H schrieb:


> Morsche
> 
> Jetzt hab ich ja nur das Problem , wie wieder raus aus dem kleinen Pflanzenbecken .



Hallo Michael

Wie wäre es mit einer Kommunizierenden Röhre?
Also mit einem komplett mit Wasser gefüllten U-Rohr beide Becken verbinden.  Wenn jetzt mit dem Luftheber der Wasserstand im einen Becken absinkt sollte es über dieses Rohr wieder zum Ausgleich kommen ( wenn nicht zu hoch).

Ist vielleicht einen Versuch wert....

Weiterhin viel Erfolg - das wird schon werden!

Viele Grüße

Knut


----------



## Michael H (3. Sep. 2014)

Hallo

Erstmal Danke für die Varianten um noch aus dem Kleinen Becken ein kleiner Boden / Pflanzenfilter zu machen ...

Höher will ich eigentlich nicht machen , da ich eine Höhe haben will Komplett über den Ganzen Teich . Eine Stufe würde mir nicht gefallen .

Da ja nur der Auslauf aus dem Becken ein Problem wäre , ( rein entweder über einen Bypass vom Filter oder über einen kleinen LH ) hätte ich da auch noch einen Lösung mit einem kleinen Problem .

Da ja die zwei 110 Rohre etwa 5 cm unter dem Becken sind , wäre es eigentlich kein Problem die Folie hochzuklappen , eins der zwei Rohre aufzuschneiden dort dann ein T- Stück zu setzten und von da dann mit einem 110 oder sogar nur mit einem 50 Rohr das kleine Becken von unten anzufahren .

Rein wäre ja wie gehabt ...........  LH oder Bypass............

So jetzt zu meinem kleinen Problem bei der Sache ........

Wo tu ich in der Zeit die etwa 6 - 7 000 Liter Wasser hin , weil ich ja ablassen müßte bis Unterkante der zwei 110 Rohre


----------



## Zacky (3. Sep. 2014)

Michael H schrieb:


> Wo tu ich in der Zeit die etwa 6 - 7 000 Liter Wasser hin



Hast Du evtl. einen Aufstellpool? Die ganz einfachen Teile, entweder als Selbstaufsteller oder die mit dem Stahlrohrgestänge.

So einen Pool mit Stahlrohrgestänge habe ich mir damals geholt, um meine Fische zu selektieren bzw. um einzelne Patienten bei Bedarf zu behandeln - Quarantäne und so weiter - und bei 6000 l Beckenvolumen ist der Bedarf an Medikation geringer und geht nicht so ins Geld, als wenn ich den ganzen Teich impfen müsste. Man kann das Teil also doch immer wieder mal gebrauchen. 

Zu deinem LH-Problem...ich steige zwar aktuell nicht ganz dahinter - wohin das Wasser soll (habe nicht alles gelesen-sry). Du könntest doch mit den 50er LH mit einer guten Pumpe auch etwas höher fördern und so vielleicht über die Kante fördern!?


----------



## lotta (3. Sep. 2014)

>>Du könntest doch mit den 50er LH mit einer guten Pumpe auch etwas höher fördern und so vielleicht über die Kante fördern!?<<
Ja Zacky, genau so war der Plan
Bine


----------



## Michael H (3. Sep. 2014)

Zacky schrieb:


> Zu deinem LH-Problem...ich steige zwar aktuell nicht ganz dahinter - wohin das Wasser soll (habe nicht alles gelesen-sry). Du könntest doch mit den 50er LH mit einer guten Pumpe auch etwas höher fördern und so vielleicht über die Kante fördern!?



Rein wie immer kein Problem , bloß halt wie immer . Wie wieder raus aus dem Kleinen Becken mit nur 30 cm Wassertiefe ...?

Und Nein ich hab leider keinen Aufstellpool wo ich das Wasser zwischenspeichern könnte ..


So meine Schütte ist auch am Laufen , zurzeit wird das erstmal Umgewälzt . Geräuchpegel ist OK , dachte es wird Lauter ............

Und hier gehts zum Video ....





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3f_Sc_OsKw&feature=youtu.be_


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Sep. 2014)

Wie_der_Eisbaer schrieb:


> Also mit einem komplett mit Wasser gefüllten U-Rohr beide Becken verbinden. Wenn jetzt mit dem Luftheber der Wasserstand im einen Becken absinkt sollte es über dieses Rohr wieder zum Ausgleich kommen ( wenn nicht zu hoch).
> Ist vielleicht einen Versuch wert....


Ne das wird auf die Dauer nix. Da bildet sich ein Luftpolster, aus dem Wasser drin, bis das Wasser so schlecht fließt, dass es woanders überläuft. Ich würde den kleinen Pott einfach mal so voll machen, dass er überläuft. vielleicht ist es ja eine passende Stelle sonst vielleicht Folie aufschneiden auf der Mauer. Mit der Flex die Mauer einschneiden, 1-2 cm Tief...Flicken drauf kleben. Dann sollte es da wohl drüberlaufen


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (3. Sep. 2014)

Wieso eigentlich 6 bis 7000 Liiter? Das kleine Becken hat bei 1,4x1,4x0,3 nur 1000 Liter.
Die 110er Rohre kannst du doch übergangsweise zu den anderen Becken hin verschließen. (Blinddeckel oder aufgeblasener Wasserball oder 90 Grad Bogen nach oben und dann ein Rohr bis über den Wasserstand, oder...)
So kannst du doch das Wasser in den großen Becken lassen, oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?

Statt die 110er Rohre aufzutrennen und ein T-Stück einzusetzen kannst du die auch anbohren http://www.ebay.de/itm/SET-HT-KG-Abwasser-Schraubabzweig-DN-110-50-Schraub-Abzweig-m-Kreisschneider/310845738833?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=23987&meid=69652ab9f5384b1a994237771e2f2c71&pid=100011&prg=9734&rk=2&rkt=10&sd=221492571488

So habe ich den Notüberlauf von meinem Teich an ein Fallrohr angeschlossen. Geht super! Könntest in deinem Fall zusätzlich mit Innotec oder so noch zur Sicherheit abdichten.

Dann setzt du auf die DN50 Abzweigung des einen 110er Rohr direkt den Luftheber (Tscheche mit seitlicher Druckdose) und saugst das Wasser in den Pflanzenteich und über DN50 Abzweigung(en) das andere 110er Rohr geht es wieder zurück - zumindest wenn ich deinen Aufbau richtig verstanden habe müsste es so funktionieren.

Viele Grüße, Knut


----------



## Michael H (4. Sep. 2014)

Hallo

Egal wie was wo , geklebt wird auf jeden Fall nicht ......

Hab jetzt entschlossen das das Becken erst mal so bleibt wie es ist ( nicht Durchströmt ) .....

Mein Eigenbau Filter plus Pflanzen Filter sollte ausreichen auch ohne dieses Kleine aus der Not herraus gebautes Becken 

Hab jetzt eine 18 000 Pumpe am laufen , finde aber das es nicht viel mehr ist wie die 6 500 Pumpe die ja schon die letzten Monate gelaufen ist ......


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Sep. 2014)

Michael H schrieb:


> Egal wie was wo , geklebt wird auf jeden Fall nicht ......
> Hab jetzt entschlossen das das Becken erst mal so bleibt wie es ist ( nicht Durchströmt ) .....


 Vieleicht so eine Böschungsmatte da drüber legen so mit Kontakt in beide Wasserbereiche. Dann sollte wenigstens der Wasserspiegel gleich bleiben.


----------



## samorai (5. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Michael!
Es geht auch ohne kleben!!!! ......per Unterdruck, den größten Schlauch als Brücke gelegt , in Deinem Pflanzenbecken sollte der Wasserstand höher sein. Einmal mit dem Teichsauger angesaugt, läuft es ständig nach (NG-System).

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Michael H (6. Sep. 2014)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Michael!
> Es geht auch ohne kleben!!!! ......per Unterdruck, den größten Schlauch als Brücke gelegt , in Deinem Pflanzenbecken sollte der Wasserstand höher sein. Einmal mit dem Teichsauger angesaugt, läuft es ständig nach (NG-System).
> 
> Gruß Ron!



Hallo

Mal sehn das wäre auf jeden Fall eine Lösung die man noch Nachträglich zu Realisieren wäre ......

Da ich ja noch in zwei Ecken des großen Becken zwei 50 LH machen will damit ich eine schöne Strömung hinbekomme und natürlich auch den Lufteintrag habe jetzt mal dazu eine Frage ...

Bei einem hätte ich etwa 15 Meter und beim anderen etwa 8 Meter Schlauch bis zur Pumpe . Kann ich die mit einem T- Stück verbinden oder wäre es besser jeden einzeln zu der Pumpe zu Verlegen ....?

Nicht das der eine schön Bläst und am anderen nur ein Rinnsal noch rauskommt .

Frageb über Fragen , es nimmt kein Ende ........

P.S.... Es soll eine V60 werden für die 2 LH .........


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Sep. 2014)

Michael H schrieb:


> Bei einem hätte ich etwa 15 Meter und beim anderen etwa 8 Meter Schlauch bis zur Pumpe . Kann ich die mit einem T- Stück verbinden oder wäre es besser jeden einzeln zu der Pumpe zu Verlegen ....?


Schlauch? da kannst du ggf einen definiert abdrücken so das aus dem Anderen mehr kommt.


----------



## Michael H (6. Sep. 2014)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Schlauch? da kannst du ggf einen definiert abdrücken so das aus dem Anderen mehr kommt.



 Ist an Schlauch was falsch


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Sep. 2014)

Kommt auf den Schlauch an. Zu klein sollte der nicht sein.


----------



## muh.gp (7. Sep. 2014)

Mach doch einen Regler dran, dann kannst du individuell steuern. Ich habe an meiner Hailea V60 einen Dreierregler. Ein Mal für das Helix und zwei Abzweige, auch mit verschiedenen Schlauchlängen, in den Teich, funktioniert bestens!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Michael H (7. Sep. 2014)

Morsche

Ich hab einen 10 mm Schlauch , der ausreichen sollte .

Also werd ich die Separat anfahren und davor dann jeweils einen Regler .

Will die Pumpe auch nicht 24 Stunden laufen lassen . So 2 x 6 Stunden am Tag sollten es doch auch tun .


----------



## Michael H (7. Sep. 2014)

Nochmal Morsche

So die 50 LH sind soweit Fertig und zu 50 % auch schon Verbaut ( Höhenverstellbar natürlich ) .

Hab heute morgen auch angefangen mit der Damenunterbekleidung zu Filtern . was ich gleich gesehn hab ist das sie zu Grob sind . Also muß ich nächste Woche doch mal in einen Laden für Damenunterbekleidung und mir das mal Erklären lassen wie das so ist mit der Maschenweite 

Danke nochmal an Zacky für die LH und an Patrick für´´s Plexi .....

Ansonsten allen noch einen schönen Sonntag ................


----------



## koile (7. Sep. 2014)

Moin Michael,
Aber mit nem String bekommst Du 
nicht viel Gefiltert.


----------



## Michael H (7. Sep. 2014)

koile schrieb:


> Moin Michael,
> Aber mit nem String bekommst Du
> nicht viel Gefiltert.



Das geht jetzt als erster Test durch .......................................


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Sep. 2014)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hab heute morgen auch angefangen mit der Damenunterbekleidung zu Filtern . was ich gleich gesehn hab ist das sie zu Grob sind . Also muß ich nächste Woche doch mal in einen Laden für Damenunterbekleidung und mir das mal Erklären lassen wie das so ist mit der Maschenweite


Brauchst du nicht. Werner, wp-3d oder so hatt sich hier irgendwo zu den Leggins die er nutzt ausgellassen. Denke da hast du dann das richtige.
Er schwört auf DEN60....Irgendwo ist in dem Beitrag auch ein Link was das bedeutet 
DEN60 ist eine blickdichte (opaque) Strumpfhose die für Herbst und Winter geeignet ist

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/vlcvf-filterung-durch-leggings.42523/#post-467043


----------



## Michael H (8. Sep. 2014)

Hallo

Mal sehn wie das dann wird in Schwerkraft . Bei Werner wird das Wasser ja vom LH durch die Leggings gedrückt .


----------



## Michael H (11. Sep. 2014)

Hallo

Wie sieht es denn aus mit der UVC anmachen , hab jetzt 2 Wochen das Wasser drin und ein schönes Saftiges Grün ....?

Wollte ich gestern Abend noch im CHAT fragen hab ich aber vergessen ....

( Ja gestern Abend war mal wieder was los im CHAT , und das ist Gut so ).


----------



## Zacky (11. Sep. 2014)

wenn es schwebendes Grün ist, ja - wenn es die normale Algenblüte zum EInstellen des Teichklimas - würde ich abwarten...(wie gesagt, ICH würde abwarten)


----------



## Michael H (12. Sep. 2014)

Morsche

Schweben tut da noch nicht viel . Im Spaltsieb lieg noch nicht die Welt drin und die zwei Strümpfe die ich jetzt eine Woche dran hab sind auch noch nicht voll .

Dann lass ich die mal noch aus ......


----------



## Michael H (13. Sep. 2014)

Hallo

So Heute hab ich mal wieder etwas weiter machen gekönnt , diesmal nur Wolken ohne Regen.

Hab jetzt beide 50 LH montiert und eine Osaga LK 60 dran und muß sagen ist eindeutig zu klein .
Da muß minimum , eine wenn nicht sogar eine zwei Nummern Größerer Kompressor dran .

Den LK 60 nehm ich dann für den Filter mit zwei 25er Lüfterplatten für das sollte er reichen .


----------



## Patrick K (13. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Michael
willst du mal eine Membran - Pumpe testen , wir können ja mal eine "leihweise" dran hängen

Gruss Obs


----------



## Zacky (13. Sep. 2014)

nimm mal eine Osaga *MK-60*


----------



## Michael H (14. Sep. 2014)

Morsche

Hier mal ein Video davon , wie immer ( leider ) in einer Bescheidenen Qualität 





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqcZ8eo0OaE&feature=youtu.be_


----------



## Patrick K (14. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Michael 
stell die LH tiefer , die sollten nur 0,5cm über Wasserspiegel stehen dann kommen sicher noch ein paar Liter mehr raus

Gruss Obs


----------



## Zacky (14. Sep. 2014)

Has Du beide LH'se an einer Belüfterpumpe dran? Das sieht nämlich so, weil der eine LH macht irgendwie mehr Dampf. Wenn möglich und Du evtl. eh' eine Membranpumpe kaufst, dann nimm zwei kleine 30 l Luft-Pumpen und je LH eine Pumpe. Vom Stromverbrauch sind sie im Echtbetrieb nicht höher als die LK 60.


----------



## lotta (14. Sep. 2014)

Hey Michael, 
Deine Becken sehen ja schon richtig fertig aus.
Prima dass nun doch alles  dieses Jahr noch geklappt hat.
Sogar mit Umdisponieren und einem gelungenen Plan B
Gruß Bine


----------



## Michael H (14. Sep. 2014)

Hallo

@Patrick K

Der Kompressor steht im moment auf der Terrasse , denke da kommt nicht viel mehr ......

@Zacky

Sind beide LH an der Pumpe dran . Ist halt nur so das bei dem Rechten etwa 12 m und beim Linken etwa 6 m Schlauch ( 10 mm ) dran ist . Das mit den 2 Pumpen hab ich mir auch schon überlegt , nur ob dann jeweils eine LK 35 reicht ...

Jetzt ist noch die Frage ob der LK 60 reicht für 2 Lüfterplatten im IBC für's __ Hel-x ....?

@lotta 

Im moment Gefällt mir Plan B besser als Plan A .......


----------



## Michael H (24. Sep. 2014)

Morsche

So , seit Sonntag brennt die UVC unf heute morgen kann ich schon den Bodenablauf wieder sehn .
Scheint doch noch fit zu seit die Röhre ...............

Im Moment hab ich knapp 19 Grad ....


----------



## Michael H (24. Sep. 2014)

Hallo

War heute Abend am Teich . Wasser schön klar in dem Sinn Perfekt .

Bloß was muß ich sehn , da schwimmt ein __ Goldfisch etwa 5 cm groß ....

Wie ich die Schütte eingebaut hab und den Filter mit dem Teich Verbunden hab , hab ich ja das Pflanzenbecken Komplett Trocken gelegt( etwa eine halbe Stunde )  und 20 Goldfische rausgefangen von 1 - 5 cm . Anscheinend war das Kerlchen in den Pflanzen versteckt und hatte dort etwas Wasser zum Überleben .
Hatte ja im Sommer mir 2 Goldfische von einem Kollege ausgeliehen damit der Filter auch was zu tun hatte . Tja hab natürlich gleich ein Pärchen erwischt .

Fangen lässt das kleine Kerlchen sich natürlich auch nicht .......


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Sep. 2014)

Michael H schrieb:


> Fangen lässt das kleine Kerlchen sich natürlich auch nicht .......


Solange es nur einer ist.


----------



## Michael H (25. Sep. 2014)

Hallo

So heute hab ich den Letzten IBC in meiner Filterreihe sauber gemacht und siehe da was Schwimm da drin rum , natürlich noch ein __ Goldfisch . Auch etwa 6-7 cm groß . Der muß da schon aus Ei reingeschwommen sein und hat bis jetzt sein Leben dort drin Verbracht . Weil rausschwimmen kann er von dort nicht .

So und nun mal noch eine Pumpen Frage zwischendurch ......

Hab im moment eine 13 000 Pumpe laufe . Da ich 85 cm hochpumpen muß hab ich ja auch einiges an Verlust , so das an der UVC KEINE 13 000 ankommen . Nun hab ich mir gedacht ich Schmeiß meine alte 6500 Pumpe Parallel dazu . Da diese ja auch wieder Verlust hat sollte ich auf etwa 17 - 18 000 Liter kommen .

So nun zu meinem Problem .....

Hab ja eine TMC Pro Clear 55 Watt die nur 13 500 und dahinter ein CS II das ja auch nur 15 000 Liter Schafft . Sind das echte Maximum Werte oder Vertragen die auch mehr ....

Beim CS II hab ich das mal getestet und da war alles noch im Rahmen des möglichen .............


----------



## Zacky (25. Sep. 2014)

Ich vermute mal, ohne es genau zu wissen, dass mehr Volumen evtl. mehr Reibung verursacht und sich gegenteilig auswirkt. Wenn Du mehr fördern willst, würde ich über eine Bypassregelung nachdenken. Die UVC in den Bypass gelegt macht da evtl. gar mehr Sinn, da Du sie möglicherweise im kommenden Jahr auch nicht durchlaufen musst.


----------



## Michael H (25. Sep. 2014)

Hallo

Zacky hat zu schnell geantwortet  deswegen schreib ich hier weiter und nicht oben 

Eine weitere Version wäre halt das die zweite Pumpe nicht durch die UVC läuft . So aber beide Pumpe zumindest durch das CS II laufen ......


----------



## muh.gp (26. Sep. 2014)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Zacky hat zu schnell geantwortet  deswegen schreib ich hier weiter und nicht oben
> 
> Eine weitere Version wäre halt das die zweite Pumpe nicht durch die UVC läuft . So aber beide Pumpe zumindest durch das CS II laufen ......



Da hast du dir die beste Antwort schon selbst gegeben... Bei mit läuft auch nur das Wasser der Pumpenkammer durch die UVC, der Skimmer wird direkt in den Filter geliefert.

Was den CS II betrifft. Du bekommst keine 15.000 Liter durch ein 70er Rohr. Mein CS II lief zuletzt immer sehr schnell voll und dann durch den Überlauf ab. Damit war der eigentliche Zweck nicht mehr erfüllt und deshalb musste er jetzt weichen.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Michael H (26. Sep. 2014)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Da hast du dir die beste Antwort schon selbst gegeben... Bei mit läuft auch nur das Wasser der Pumpenkammer durch die UVC, der Skimmer wird direkt in den Filter geliefert.
> 
> Was den CS II betrifft. Du bekommst keine 15.000 Liter durch ein 70er Rohr. Mein CS II lief zuletzt immer sehr schnell voll und dann durch den Überlauf ab. Damit war der eigentliche Zweck nicht mehr erfüllt und deshalb musste er jetzt weichen.
> 
> ...



Morsche

Das mit den 2 Pumpe durch CS II hab ich ja mal angetestet so 5 Minuten lang und da lief alles ohne Probleme .
Hab da nur einen Bogen drauf dann ein 20 cm Stück und von da gehts dann schon auf ein 110 Rohr das schon im IBC ist .

Das nächste ist natürlich wieder schaffen meine zwei Pumpen ( 13 000 und 6500 Liter ) überhaupt ihre Angegebene Leistung.
Aber wie oben schon Beschrieben sind das ja nur 85 cm wo die Hochpumpen müßen ......

Ich werd das mal Testen am Wochenende , wenn ich Glück hab bekomm ich auch ein Video dazu Hochgeladen ....


----------



## troll20 (26. Sep. 2014)

Irgendwie merkwürdig das ihr soviel an Litern durch den CS2 bekommt. 
Bei mir läuft die Einlasskammer schon bei ausgleliterten 9500 Liter über.
Ausgelitert am Ausgang vom CSII. Angeschlossen ist jetzt eine 10.000 Pumpe mit knapp 2 m Pumpenschlauch innen Maß 48mm.
Und der Einlauf befindet sich ca.45 cm über Wasserspiegel. 
Damit kommen derzeit kanpp 9000 L/ h an und ich mußte den CS2 etwas zum Einlauf neigen, damit das Wasser nicht ganz unten vom Sieb auftrifft.

LG René


----------



## Michael H (26. Sep. 2014)

Hallo

Kann auch sein das mein CS II noch nicht so viel zu tun hat im moment .
Im moment schau ich da einmal die Woche rein , da liegt noch nicht mal eine Hand voll drin .

Diese Woche gings mal wieder ein wenig Vorwärts . Morgen noch eine Stufe von der Terrasse und ich wäre Fertig mit den Holz arbeiten ...


----------



## mitch (26. Sep. 2014)

Hi Michael,

deine Teichlandschaft ist echt klasse geworden - gut ding braucht eben weile


----------



## Michael H (27. Sep. 2014)

Hallo

Bei Strahlendem Sonnenschein hab ich heute die Holz arbeiten hinter mir gelassen ( zum Glück ) . Terrasse und rundrum alles Fertig gestellt .
Da ich nun auch kein Holz mehr habe werde ich die Wand vorne am Weg mit Sockelputz verputzen . Wird vielleicht noch angestrichen sollte dann auch gut aussehn .......

Hab mal wieder ein Video gemacht mit der Kamera von meiner Kleinen Cheffin , also ich will nichts hören wegen Schlechter Qualität 





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNuEKd162_0&feature=youtu.be_


----------



## Michael H (3. Okt. 2014)

Hallo

So dann mal schnell noch ein paar Bilder von Gestern . Hab mich mal an das Verputzen der Teichmauer gemacht . War gar nicht so einfach , sieht bei den Gipser´´s auf der Baustelle irgendwie einfacher aus .Bin aber mit mir zufrieden , mir Gefällt´´s und das ist die Hauptsache .....




  


P.S. Die Wand wäre nun also Fertig zum Bemalen @ Holger ........


----------



## Petta (3. Okt. 2014)

Sehr schöne Anlage,gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## muh.gp (3. Okt. 2014)

Michael H schrieb:


> P.S. Die Wand wäre nun also Fertig zum Bemalen @ Holger ........



Hallo Michael,

echt tolle Wand, die schreit ja regelrecht nach Bemalung. Ich schicke dir gerne meine Vorlagen, denn so kreativ wie ich bist du allemal... Du schaffst das schon!

Ich falle leider aus, da ich meine Pics auf dem Esszimmertisch gemalt habe und da bekommen wir deine Wand nicht hin... 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Petta (3. Okt. 2014)

Sorry,ich würde die großen Wände nicht zu "bunt"machen,da es sehr vom eigentlichen Thema (Teich) ablenkt.
Ich glaube das ich mich als Maler da ein bißchen mit auskenne.


----------



## muh.gp (3. Okt. 2014)

Peter, ich denke, das hat weniger mit auskennen zu tun, als mit "wie es jedem gefällt".


----------



## Petta (3. Okt. 2014)

Da hast Du natürlich recht Holger


----------



## Michael H (3. Okt. 2014)

Petta schrieb:


> Sorry,ich würde die großen Wände nicht zu "bunt"machen,da es sehr vom eigentlichen Thema (Teich) ablenkt.
> Ich glaube das ich mich als Maler da ein bißchen mit auskenne.



Es ging eher um die Koi die auf die Wand gemalt werden sollen . So eine Richtg Bunte Wand sollte es nicht werden , wäre auch nich so mein Fall ....



muh.gp schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> echt tolle Wand, die schreit ja regelrecht nach Bemalung. Ich schicke dir gerne meine Vorlagen, denn so kreativ wie ich bist du allemal... Du schaffst das schon!
> 
> ...



Wie sind deine Koi an deiner Filterwand aufgeklebt ...? Dachte die sind aufgemalt....
Bin gerade etwas Verwirrt


----------



## muh.gp (3. Okt. 2014)

Natürlich gemalt. Aber die Türen kann ich doch abnehmen und da ich nur abends Zeit zum malen hatte und die Temperatur im Haus besser zur Verarbeitung waren, würde die Holztür auf den Esstisch gelegt und mit Pinsel und Farbe bemalt. Nix geklebt, das kann ja jeder...   

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Michael H (15. Okt. 2014)

Hallo

Hier gehts auch mal wieder weiter ....

Da ich jetzt einiges an Pflanzen für mein Pflanzenfilter bekommen hab stell ich mir nun die Frage ob ich die Pflanzen doch in Sand ( feiner Kies 5 - 10 mm ) setzen soll so wie im Pflanzenbecken . Würde dann eine Schicht mit Groben Kies machen und dadrüber eine Schicht mit Feinem Kies .
Im moment hab ich die alle in Kübel mit Groben Kies sitzen . Funktioniert zwar auch sind aber bald so schwer das ich die Kübel / Kisten bald gar nicht mehr rausgehoben bekomme .

Achja und das __ Hel-x das ich Privat gekauft habe ist wahrscheinlich auch das falsche . So wie es aussieht hab ich Schwimmendes erwischt . Wenn es Schwebendes wäre hätte es schon lange mal Untergehn sollen .
Da jetzt sowieso der Filter um ein IBC erweitert wird , werde ich schon einen Platz finden fürs Hel-x .....


----------



## Michael H (25. Okt. 2014)

Hallo

Heute mal ein kleiner Rückblick , was sich so alles getan hat .......

So fing alles an . War jahre lang das zuhause von ein Paar Goldfischen . Ales natürlich ohne Filter , könnt euch vorstellen was das für eine Brühe war .....

  

Hab leider nur noch eins von der Umbau Phase . Um die Teichschale waren eigendlich nur Steine gelegen . War im großen und ganzen ziehmlich ernüchtern das ganze ....

Dann kam der erste größerer Umbau 2012 . Das ganze mußte natürlich größer und vorallem tiefer werden . Diesmal gab es auch einen Fertigfilter bei dem ich dachte der schafft das ganze . Dem aber leider nicht so war ....
  

Gefiel nir eigendlich schon ganze gut wenn da nicht die Filterung gewesen wäre und die nur 80 cm Wassertiefe . Dann hab ich mich hier angemelden und hab mitbekommen das ich im großen und ganzen fast alles Falsch gemacht hab was man so Falsch machen kann .


Dann kam der nächste Umbau 2013 - 2014 . Natürlich mußte es wieder Größer und Tiefer werden , weil ja nun auch Koi einziehen sollten . Also alles wieder weg und ab ging es mit der Schippe auf eine Tiefe von knapp 1,6 Meter . Diesmal wurde auch ein Filter in Angriff genommen der den ganzen Dreck schafft . 
Obwohl da bin ich ja immer noch dabei , das aber ein anderer Thread ...
      

Ein neuer Umbau ist so schnell nicht geplant , soll nun die Endlösung sein , wäre zwar noch Platz aber finde die größe Optimal .......


----------



## Michael H (7. Dez. 2014)

Morsche

So nicht das ihr denkt , das ich Faul am Teich liege und den Koi zuschaue . Ne Ne gibt immer was zu tun ................

Hab jetzt das Projekt gestartet , das das Gartenhäuschen hinter dem Teich Vergrößert ( Verlängert ) wird . Hab mal wieder ein Paar Stützen einbetoniert und schon einiges an Brettern und Sichtschutz dran . Links wo man nun die alten Bretter sieht kommen auch noch Sichtschutz Platten davor damit es Einheitlicher Aussieht . Das Dach wird auch noch bis zur Pumpenkammer vorgezogen . So hab ich mehr Platz für den ( In Planung stehenden ) Eigenbau Trommelfilter .


----------



## Michael H (24. Jan. 2015)

Hallo

Heute ging es mal wieder ein wenig weiter im Garten bei angenehmen 0 Grad ...

Wollte eigentlich 2 Fenster machen in Form eines Koi , wie ich die aber reingeschnitten hab hat man nicht viel erkennen können . Wahrscheinlich waren sie zu klein . Nun sind es halt Runde Fenster geworden . So hab ich auch mehr Licht wenn das Dach mal bis vorn gezogen wird ........


----------



## Michael H (7. Feb. 2015)

Hallo

Dann mal wieder mein Tagwerk für Heute .....

Filterhäus(chen) fast Fertig , so das ich bald meine Filter neu Anordnen kann ( vielleicht ) ....


----------



## Michael H (15. Feb. 2015)

Hallo

Da ich ja am überlegen bin ob ich nun doch Bodengrund einbringe in den Teich , wollte ich noch mal nachfrage zwecks Für und Wieder .

Klar am Anfang sieht das gut aus aber was ist wenn da mal Dreck draufliegt .
Im Moment hab ich bestimmt eine 3 cm dicke Mulm Schicht im Teich . Denke man kann es nicht richtig erkennen  .
  Vielleicht könnt ihr den BA Erkennen .( Mittig )

OK mein Filter läuft nun schon etwa 3 Monate nicht mehr , kann auch daran liegen .
 
Dieser Sand wäre meine erste Wahl als Bodengrund . Um die BA 's würde ich dann einen Kleinen Ring Mauern damit ich den ganzen Sand nicht in den Rohren hab ......

Würde mir schon gefallen , nur bleibt das auch so . Oder andersrum gefragt , bekomm ich das auch Sauber ...?


----------



## mitch (15. Feb. 2015)

Michael H schrieb:


> Da ich ja am überlegen bin ob ich nun doch Bodengrund einbringe in den Teich



also ich bin dafür, schau dir mal die bilder vom Werner an ==> #125  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/467029/

so "groben" Sand hab ich auch im Teich


----------



## Patrick K (15. Feb. 2015)

Hallo Michael
Ich bin dagegen , zumindest an einem Koiteich ,ja klar die Guten Backies wachsen darin ,aber auch die Schlechten und wenn du dann mal DIE am Hals hast kannst du dich schon mal auf extreme Tierarzt kosten gefasst machen. Es ist schon schwer genug sich ohne Bodengrund nichts einzufangen.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Michael H (15. Feb. 2015)

mitch schrieb:


> also ich bin dafür, schau dir mal die bilder vom Werner an ==> #125  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/467029/
> 
> so "groben" Sand hab ich auch im Teich



Tja werner hat halt den Vorzeige Teich da stimmt alles .
Werd Werner sowieso bald seine Kamera Wegnehmen , immer wenn ich neue Bilder seh von seinem Teich geh ich in den Keller zum Heulen 

Ich hab mich ja ein wenig eingelesen und viele machen ganz Feinen Sand und nicht wie ich ja vorhab 1-4 mm Kies sozusagen .
Mit ganz feinem Sand hätte ich bedenken wegen den Pumpen und Filter , denke das bekommt man nicht hin das der Sand nur im Teich bleibt . Beim feinen Kies kann ich mir eher Vorstellen dem vom Filter fernhalten zu können .


----------



## muh.gp (15. Feb. 2015)

Also mein Gewässer ist ohne geplanten Bodenbelag. Es liegt aber etwas feiner Kies (4 bis 6 mm) auf dem Boden, da die Koi diese Steinchen aus der Gründelzone (ca. 1,5 qm in 60 cm Tiefe) mitnehmen und fallen lassen. Wo diese Steine liegen, sammelt sich auch immer etwas Dreck und bleibt auch mal ein "Häufchen" hängen. Wenn ich aber meinen Bodenablauf spüle (Pumpenkammer leer pumpen und dann mit richtig Schwung wieder voll laufen lassen), höre ich, wie der Kies in die Pumpenkammer gezogen wird. Dort wird er dann rausgeholt, gesäubert und landet wieder in der Gründelzone.

Grundsätzlich würde ich keinen Bodengrund einbringen, die Gefahr der schon beschriebenen bösen Bakterien ist mir einfach zu groß. Zudem brauche ich den Boden eigentlich gar nicht zu putzen. Ich füttere immer einen Teil Sinkfutter mit, mache dies auch mal an unterschiedlichen Stellen und dort machen meine Fischlein ihr Wohnzimmer dann ganz alleine sauber. Bei Kies würde das sicher nicht klappen.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Michael H (15. Feb. 2015)

Klar ohne ist es schon um einiges einfacher .
Da fahr ich mit einem Schrupper 3 mal hin und her und schon Verschwindet alles im BA
Vielleicht kann ich das ja mal Antesten im Kleinen Becken wie es aussieht und es sich Verhält .
man soll die Fische auch besser sehn mit Bodengrund .
Wenns nicht klappt wäre es auch nicht so der Aufwand den Kies wieder Rauszuholen .


----------



## Michael H (28. Feb. 2015)

Hallo , ich wieder .....

Hab mir das nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und hab mich entschieden das es keinen Bodengrund bei mir geben wird.
War heute der ganzen Tag draußen und hab meinen Filter wieder zusammen gebaut .

( hoffe das alle Klebestellen dicht sind ) 

In meinem kleinen Pflanzenbecken zwischen den Teich(en) hab ich ja den feinen Kies drin . Und was mußte ich heute sehn , einen ganz leichten Flaum auf den Steinchen . In diesem Becken sind 2 kleine __ Goldfisch ( etwa 2 cm ) die aber nicht gefüttert werden da es ja keine Umwälzung in dem Becken gibt .

Hoffe man erkennt was auf den Bilder'n .....


----------



## muh.gp (28. Feb. 2015)

Michael, du hast einen Teich! Der lebt und ein bisschen Algen bringen niemanden um... 

Allerdings würde ich flächendeckend auch keinen Bodengrund einbringen. Ich habe auch nur meine Gründelzone, die sich aber immer großer Beliebtheit erfreut. Ist die mal ein bisschen "dreckig", schmeiße ich ne Handvoll Sinkfutter rein und die Koi erledigen die Reinigungsarbeiten ganz alleine. (Oh, hatte ich ja schon mal erwähnt...)

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Michael H (28. Feb. 2015)

Das wär vielleicht noch eine Idee , das ich nur ein Eck Abstelle und dort dann Bodengrund einbringe . Sodas die dann auch ein wenig Spass haben beim Gründeln.

Edit . Wie mach ich das am Einfachsten ...? Eine Reihe Steine mit Trasszement auf die Folie Mauern . Sollte doch Funktionieren ......


----------



## muh.gp (28. Feb. 2015)

Ich habe denn Bereich vorher eingeplant. Hat knapp 2 qm Fläche und ist nur 70 cm tief.


----------



## Michael H (18. Apr. 2015)

Morsche 


So sah es aus bei mir im Garten aus vor genau 2 Jahren ....
Hat sich vieles Verändert ......


----------



## Michael H (1. Mai 2015)

Hallo 

Aktuelles Video von Heute ......





_View: http://youtu.be/dPT7tZt-ybs_


----------



## Michael H (17. Mai 2015)

Hallo

Heute Mittag war ich mal Faul am Teich Gelegen und hab Video``s gemacht . 
Quali ist leider nicht so Prickeln``t





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezu3vl27FLc_






_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDWyD4NAdpE_


Viel Spass damit ...................


----------



## Alfii147 (17. Mai 2015)

Michael H schrieb:


> Quali ist leider nicht so Prickeln``t



Das stimmt 
Dafür reißt's das 2te wieder raus...

Kommen die Fische gar nicht zu dir??
Wenn ich so am Teich stehen würde, würde die ganze Fischsuppe vor mir schwimmen, sogar die Nachwuchs __ Shubunkin lassen sich anfassen 
Mäxchen würde mich anspringen wenn er könnte 

Wie läuft der Teich sonst so, passt alles?


----------



## Michael H (17. Mai 2015)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Kommen die Fische gar nicht zu dir??
> Wie läuft der Teich sonst so, passt alles?


Hallo
Nö die Bande kommt ( noch ) nicht zu mir , nur morgens wenns was zu Fressen gibt . Sonst drehen sie ihre Runde wie man es ja im Video sieht .

Sonst alles Fit , bin Fleissig am Fadenalgen Angeln .........


----------



## Alfii147 (17. Mai 2015)

Fadenalgen müsse ich auch mal fischen -.-
Ende nächster Woche wird der Teich abgedeckt, dann geht's los. (Technik Umbau, Pflanzen usw.)


----------



## Michael H (27. Mai 2015)

Hallo

Wie sieht es den mit Alu Blech im Teich aus , geht das ohne Bedenken ...?

Da man die Folie die Letzten 5 cm sieht , hät ich mir aus Alu Blech ein U biegen lassen und hätte das halb im Wasser Versenkt . In das U Profil würde ich dann Sand und kleine Kieselsteine machen und die dann Bepflanzt .


----------



## Michael H (5. Juni 2015)

Hallo

Keine eine Meinung zum Thema Alu im Teichwasser ...?

Ansonsten hab ich mal wieder einen Kleinen Rundgang am Teich für euch bei Perfektem Sommer Wetter.....





_View: http://youtu.be/01su1O41QMY_


Viel Spass .....


----------



## Michael H (13. Juni 2015)

Hallo

Da ich im moment 2 Patienten im Teich mit Lochkrankheit hab hoffe ich mal das bis zum Teich Treffen das Wasser wieder klar wird . Hab jetzt eine Woche die UVC aus und kann die Bodenabläufe nur noch Erahnen .


P.S. Löcher sind wieder zu und nur noch kleine Rote Stellen .......


----------



## mitch (13. Juni 2015)

Michael H schrieb:


> Keine eine Meinung zum Thema Alu im Teichwasser



mögliche Lochkorrosion. Das beste Material für im Wasser ist es nicht


----------



## Michael H (13. Juni 2015)

mitch schrieb:


> mögliche Lochkorrosion. Das beste Material für im Wasser ist es nicht



Werd mir jetzt 3 Terrassen Dielen holen und die zu einem U zusammen Schrauben , und dort dann die Pfanzen einsetzen .


----------



## mitch (13. Juni 2015)

versuche den Kasten dann möglichst ganz unter der Wasseroberfläche zu befestigen (z.B. mit V2A Lochband), dann hält er länger.


----------



## Patrick K (13. Juni 2015)

Hallo
hast du noch Material von deinen IBCs?da kann man doch was mit zusammen schweissen

Gruss Patrick


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Juni 2015)

Hallo Michael,
mit Alu im Wasser habe ich bislang gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Die NG-Uferprofile haben noch nicht gelitten. In meinem Trofi habe ich an den Alu-Profilen Süsswasserschwämme sitzen, die für erhöhte Korrosion sorgen (keine Probleme aktuell, trotz der geringen Dicke). Eine Eloxierung/Polieren ist gegen diese Attacken wirkungslos. Gegenüber Stahl ist Alu klar die bessere Variante, Erfahrungen über lange Zeit fehelen mir. Ich finde es schon mal eine gute Nachricht, dass der Grenzbereich Wasser/Luft nicht betroffen ist, sondern nur dauerhaft feuchte Teile.


----------



## Michael H (14. Juni 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Hallo
> hast du noch Material von deinen IBCs?da kann man doch was mit zusammen schweissen
> 
> Gruss Patrick



Morsche

Hab nur Abschnitte , brächte ja etwa 3 m Lang und 0,5 m Breit ....


----------



## Michael H (16. Juni 2015)

Hallo

Hier mal mein Aktuelles Wasser , schön Grün . Am Samstag wird wieder die UVC angemacht .


----------



## Michael H (20. Juni 2015)

Hallo

Da man als Teichbauer nicht nur Teichbauer ist sondern auch Elektriker , Installateur , Hoch / Tief und Straßenbauer , hab ich Heute endlich mal meine Einfahrt zur Filter ( Straße ) fertig bekommen .
Trommler IBC wäre dann auch mal Komplett Verrohrt . Jetzt muß nur noch Zeit her für's Gewebe auf den Trommler zu machen , und und und .....
Und wenn ganz viel Zeit da ist müßen auch noch die IBC verkleidet werden ....


----------



## Michael H (5. Juli 2015)

Hallo

So, nach noch einem Tag mit knapp 40 Grad , hat die Wassertemperatur im Teich nun die Magische 30 Grad erreicht.
Morgen soll es ja wieder kalt werden mit 32 Grad .
Morgen wirds dann mal wieder einen Kräftigen Wasserwechsel geben . Auf Gekochten Fisch steh ich nicht so ....


----------



## Michael H (7. Juli 2015)

Hallo
So eben hat es ein wenig Gehagelt . Mal gespannt was von den Pflanzen überlebt hat ...





_View: http://youtu.be/zV40lk6pjd0_


Stellenweise hatte der Teich etwa 50 cm Wasserfontänen bei den ganzen einschlägen.
Fischenscheit es soweit allen gut zu gehn ...





_View: http://youtu.be/WIzT881BGwM_


----------



## Michael H (24. Okt. 2015)

Hallo

Heute stand Kahlschlag in den Pflanzenbecke an . Sieht wieder leicht trostlos aus , wird Zeit das der Frühling kommt .
    
Ansonsten gehts den Koi gut . Gefressen wird nur Sinkfutter , nach oben kommen sie schon 2 Wochen nicht mehr . Momentan sind 13 Grad an der Wasseroberfläche.


----------



## Michael H (11. März 2016)

Hallo
Ab Heute hab ich wieder freie Sicht auf meine Koi ...
Die Abdeckung ist wieder weg , man ist das Geil .
Wasser soweit Klar und Algen sind noch nicht in Sicht .
Wie ich es sehe gab es keine Ausfälle über den Winter .
Gefressen wird auch schon wieder Kräftig ( Sinkfutter ) .


----------



## muh.gp (12. März 2016)

Sieht gut aus. Erkenne auch "meinen" Kohaku.

Wieviel Grad hat dein Wasser?

Ich sehe schon, ich muss noch unbedingt einen Gegenbesuch bei dir machen...


----------



## Michael H (12. März 2016)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Wieviel Grad hat dein Wasser?
> 
> Ich sehe schon, ich muss noch unbedingt einen Gegenbesuch bei dir machen...



Morsche

Hab im moment + 7 Grad und alle sind kräfig am Schwimmen . Soll hier jetzt jeden Tag besser werden mit dem Wetter , hab ab 10 Uhr Sonne Satt bei 10 Grad Luft .
Na klar würde mich Freuen wenn du mal vorbei kommst , warte aber noch ein paar Wochen . ( mein Garten gehört mal wieder richtig Aufgeräumt )


----------



## muh.gp (12. März 2016)

Michael H schrieb:


> ( mein Garten gehört mal wieder richtig Aufgeräumt )



Dass wir immer alle die gleichen Baustellen haben...

Komme gerne auf deine Einladung zurück, mal sehen, wann ich in der Gegend bin.


----------



## Michael H (23. Apr. 2016)

Hallo
Heute kam die Bestellte V60 und wurde natürlich gleich angeschlossen .
Die macht um einiges mehr Aktion wie der Kompressor den ich hatte bei gleicher Luftausbeute .





_View: http://youtu.be/2vvfFXYJc5U_


Vorallem hör ich nun überhaupt nichts mehr von der Luftpumpe , die bei mir etwa 15 m weg vom Teich steht.


----------



## muh.gp (24. Apr. 2016)

Yepp, die habe ich auch in doppelter Ausführung. Eine läuft über den Winter und hält mir 2 Helixkammern mit jeweils 200 Liter Inhalt und die Belüftung im Teich am Laufen. Seit 2 Jahren ununterbrochen ohne jede Macke.

Ob die Dinger noch laufen, kann man nur durch das Austreten der Bläschen oder einfaches Handauflegen überprüfen, denn hören tut man mal garnichts.


----------



## Michael H (30. Apr. 2016)

Morsche
Die V60 schnurrt wie ein Kätzchen .
Hab jetzt Aktuell leichte Probleme mit Fadenalgen . Die V60 versorgt ja zwei 50 LH die im Teich einwenig für Strömung ( Bewegung ) sorgen . Vorher war ja auch schon gut Bewegung da , nun mit der V60 ist die Kreisbewegung fast Doppelt so schnell .
Nun wachsen bei mir  von Wasseroberkante bis etwa 50-70 cm in die tiefe Fadenalgen . Bis jetzt ist es ein Teppich von etwa 10 cm länge . Ich führ das mal auf die Bewegung zurück da ich denke das die Bewegung an der Wasseroberfläche nicht tiefer reicht wie die in etwa 50-70 cm ...... .
Mal sehn wie es weiter geht .
Hab Aktuell 11 Grad Wassertemp.
Bilder kann ich leider nicht machen da man das bei der Quali der Camera nicht sieht .


----------



## Teich4You (30. Apr. 2016)

Morsche zurück,
kannst du von den 2 Lufthebern mal Bilder machen, das man auch erkennt wie sie im Teich ausgerichtet und befestigt sind?
Das würde mich mal interessieren.

Edit: Ich sehe gerade das es ja das Video gibt. Bin noch nicht ganz wach.

Edit 2: Sind 75er Luftheber? Wie lang? Mit irgend einer Druckdose, oder ohne?


----------



## troll20 (30. Apr. 2016)

Michael H schrieb:


> Ich führ das mal auf die Bewegung zurück da ich denke das die Bewegung an der Wasseroberfläche nicht tiefer reicht wie die in etwa 50-70 cm ...... .


Ich würde eher vermuten, dass nicht genug Licht zum Wachstum in dieser Tiefe zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## Michael H (30. Apr. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Sind 75er Luftheber? Wie lang? Mit irgend einer Druckdose, oder ohne?


Hallo
Hier im Thread Beitrag 346 , da siehste die Beiden 50 er Luftheben .


troll20 schrieb:


> Ich würde eher vermuten, dass nicht genug Licht zum Wachstum in dieser Tiefe zur Verfügung steht.


Das wäre vielleicht auch noch ne möglichkeit ...


----------



## Michael H (11. Juni 2016)

Hallo

Mal wieder ein kleines Update von meiner Teich Baustelle
Heute gab es eine neue Innenumrandung . So sind nun auch die letzten 3-4 cm von der Folie gegen Sonnenlicht geschützt.


----------



## mitch (11. Juni 2016)

und wo ist der Ausstieg für reingefallene ....


----------



## Michael H (11. Juni 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> und wo ist der Ausstieg für reingefallene ....


Hallo Mitch

Ich könnt ja jetzt Schreiben , die sind mir Scheißegal aber sowas würde ich hier nie Schreiben ......


----------



## Alfii147 (11. Juni 2016)

Den "Ausstieg" für Tiere sieht man auf den Bildern einfach nur nicht, befindet sich in der unteren rechten Ecke..


----------



## Michael H (11. Juni 2016)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Den "Ausstieg" für Tiere sieht man auf den Bildern einfach nur nicht, befindet sich in der unteren rechten Ecke..


----------



## troll20 (11. Juni 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> und wo ist der Ausstieg für reingefallene ....


Und wo ist die Leiter damit sie erstmal reinfallen können


----------



## Michael H (24. Sep. 2016)

Hallo

Meine Mauer wird immer höher , irgendwo müßen ja die ganzen Steine wo im Garten rumliegen hin .
Die Zulaufrohre sind auch schon alle aus 110 geändert und somit für die Rohrpumpen die nächstes Jahr kommen vorbereitet .


----------



## DbSam (25. Sep. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und wo ist die Leiter damit sie erstmal reinfallen können


Die Treppe entspricht vermutlich nicht ganz der Schrittmaßregel, aber hier für die 'sportlichen Suizidenten':  
 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Sep. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und wo ist die Leiter damit sie erstmal reinfallen können



Es geht da wohl eher um Hund, Katze Maus und Igel.


----------



## Michael H (25. Sep. 2016)

Hallo

Kann mir jemand den Gefällt mir NICHT Button zeigen ....

Obwohl , ist wohl besser ich Kommentiere das jetzt nicht .....


----------



## Michael H (28. Sep. 2016)

Hallo

Und alle Singen ....   " jaaaaaaa er lebt noch , er lebt noch er lebt noch ,  jaaaaaaaaaa er lebt noch "


----------



## troll20 (28. Sep. 2016)

Hast du ihm jetzt wenigstens eine Treppe zum raushüpfen gebaut. Mit Schildern Fluchtweg usw??????


----------



## Michael H (28. Sep. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Hast du ihm jetzt wenigstens eine Treppe zum raushüpfen gebaut. Mit Schildern Fluchtweg usw??????


Nö


----------



## Michael H (6. Jan. 2017)

Morsche
Da hier in der Pfalz nun - 8 Grad sind , muß ich nun feststellen das ein DN 50 LH nicht reicht um meinen Teich Eisfrei zu halten .
    
Hoffe man erkennt das 3/4 des Teich's mit Eis bedeckt ist .


----------



## der_odo (6. Jan. 2017)

Moin.
deinen Pool könnte man doch so schön einfach abdecken. Bei mir ist das schon schwieriger. ...


----------



## Michael H (6. Jan. 2017)

Morsche 

Für nächstes Jahr ist ein Pavillon geplant, den ich gerade drüber stellen kann . 
Will meine Koi ja nicht zu arg verwöhnen...


----------



## Michael H (12. Mai 2017)

Hallo Leut'z

Der Baum ist tot , er Stab im Morgenrot ..........
Heute hab ich mich entschlossen dem ganzen ein Ende zu setzen . Da ich erst versucht habe das ganze braune Zeug weg zuschneiden und das in die Hose gegangen ist , sah furchbar aus . Ging es Heute dem ganzen Baum an die Wurzel'n .
Sieht schon leer aus im Moment , mal sehn was ich mir nun einfallen lassen .
Nun hier mal der IST-Zustand ......
    

Und nun noch ein paar Inspirationen vor der Rodung ....


----------



## mitch (12. Mai 2017)

gute Entscheidung   



Michael H schrieb:


> mal sehn was ich mir nun einfallen lassen .


noch a wengerla tiefer ausgraben und du hast einen 1A LH Schacht - willkommen im LhC


----------



## koile (12. Mai 2017)

Endlich ist der Störenfried weg.


----------



## mitch (12. Mai 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> willkommen im LhC



ich war zu schnell: du bist erst Anwärter


----------



## Teich4You (12. Mai 2017)

Sieht viel viel besser aus ohne Baum!


----------



## Alfii147 (12. Mai 2017)

Servus Micha,

man sah es ja schon bei deinen letzten Bildern, das für das Bäumchen wohl keine Rettung mehr in Sicht war.
Tatsächlich, sieht es nun etwas leer aus. 

Was kommt nun, Umbau?
Oder eventuell ein kleines Bäumchen (Art Bonsai)?


----------



## muh.gp (12. Mai 2017)

Hi Michael,

ich will ja nicht __ unken, aber so ein Ausbau macht echt viel Spaß...

Ansonsten würde ich einen oder zwei schöne __ Fächerahorn (vielleicht einen roten und einen grünen) einpflanzen, drumherum ein bisschen Sternenmoos, ein paar hübsche kleine Felsen und schon hast du ein tolles Ambiente.


----------



## Alfii147 (12. Mai 2017)

Würde bestimmt gut passen, dazu eventuell noch einen Spot rein..
Sehn wir ja bald, für was er sich entscheidet.


----------



## Michael H (12. Mai 2017)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> ich will ja nicht __ unken, aber so ein Ausbau macht echt viel Spaß...
> 
> Ansonsten würde ich einen oder zwei schöne __ Fächerahorn (vielleicht einen roten und einen grünen) einpflanzen, drumherum ein bisschen Sternenmoos, ein paar hübsche kleine Felsen und schon hast du ein tolles Ambiente.


Hallo

Du hast es so ziemlich erfasst. So in der Art war der Plan . Werd morgen mal beim Dehner vorbei schauen, was der so hat .....


----------



## Michael H (13. Mai 2017)

Hallo

So ,Heute gab es dann einmal Gelben und einmal Roten __ Fächerahorn etwa 30-40 cm groß.
Da es Heute Shit Wetter war , hoffe ich das es morgen besser wird. Muß ja erstmal wieder knapp einen 1/2 Kubikmeter Mutterboden in das Loch reinschaffen .


----------



## Michael H (14. Mai 2017)

Hallo

Gar nicht mal so einfach einen 1/2 Kubig Mutterboden im Garten zu finden o das es nicht auffällt ....

Pflanzchen gesetzt , mal sehn was draus wird .....


----------



## mitch (14. Mai 2017)

hi Micha,

was issn des schwarze runde ding im letzten bild - hast du da auch einen LH mit gepflanzt


----------



## der_odo (14. Mai 2017)

Öhem Micha, du weißt schon, dass die Bäumchen noch wachsen???
Sieht in 5 Jahren blöd aus, wenn die zu einem Busch zusammen gewachsen sind. ...


----------



## Michael H (14. Mai 2017)

der_odo schrieb:


> Öhem Micha, du weißt schon, dass die Bäumchen noch wachsen???
> Sieht in 5 Jahren blöd aus, wenn die zu einem Busch zusammen gewachsen sind. ...


Hallo 
Das ist ja der Plan .


----------



## trampelkraut (14. Mai 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> hi Micha,
> 
> was issn des schwarze runde ding im letzten bild - hast du da auch einen LH mit gepflanzt



Nee, das wird der Skimmer der soll im Herbst das Laub absaugen,


----------



## Michael H (14. Mai 2017)

Hallo

Ihr hab echt Probleme mit Bilder'n wo kein Wasser  ( oder irgendwas was mit Reinigen des Wasser's zu tun hat ) drauf ist ...


----------



## muh.gp (14. Mai 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Gar nicht mal so einfach einen 1/2 Kubig Mutterboden im Garten zu finden o das es nicht auffällt ....



Mensch, Michael, warum hast Du denn nichts gesagt... den halben Kubik hättest Du natürlich bei mir abholen können. Und ein Bierchen hätte es dazu auch noch gegeben... 

Sieht gut aus! Schön hegen, schön pflegen, dann wird das ein echter hing!


----------



## Michael H (30. Mai 2017)

Hallo

Da die Badesaison für dieses Jahr wieder eröffnet ist , gab es Heute einen Not- Aus für den Teich . 
Das ganze mit den FI's rausmachen ging mir auf den Sack .


----------



## mitch (30. Mai 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Not- Aus


Aus wenn Not, oder einfach nur Aus ohne Not


----------



## Michael H (30. Mai 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> Aus wenn Not, oder einfach nur Aus ohne Not


Hallo

Aus wenn die Jugend oder ab und zu ich in den Teich gehen .


----------



## Michael H (16. Juni 2017)

Morsche

Da heute morgen mein Quarantäne Becken leer geworden ist, wird es endlich mal nach 3 jahren fertig verkleidet.
Auf die Ecke freu ich mich jetzt schon .


----------



## Michael H (16. Juni 2017)

Hallo
So , die Ecke wäre zu .......


----------



## trampelkraut (16. Juni 2017)




----------



## Michael H (20. Juni 2017)

Hallo

Heute nach den nächsten über 30 Grad Tag ( sollen noch einige Folgen) und etwa täglich Etwa 4-6 cm Wasserverlust wurden mein Teich abgeschattet.
  

Der Nachteil an einem grünen Sonnensegel ist , das das Wasser dementsprechend Aussieht.


----------



## mitch (20. Juni 2017)

[anfang]



Michael H schrieb:


> das das Wasser dementsprechend Aussieht.



hast jetzt Algen im Teich oder war die Farbe vom Segel noch ned trocken  



das wird sich schon die Tage noch geben, spätestens wenn das Segel wieder abgemacht wird    








 
[ende]


----------



## Alfii147 (20. Juni 2017)

Schatte auch schon ab, sonst brennt da den ganzen Tag die Sonne drauf.
Habe 24 Grad im Teich, auch mit öfteren Wasserwechseln und nachfüllen, das reicht dicke.

Algen habe ich allerdings keine.


----------



## Michael H (20. Juni 2017)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Algen habe ich allerdings keine.


Hallo
Soll das heißen ich hab Algen ................................


----------



## mitch (20. Juni 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Soll das heißen ich hab Algen ................................


und was ist das grüne Ding im Wasser


----------



## koiteich1 (20. Juni 2017)

Michael hat jetzt nicht nur im Wasser sondern auch über dem Wasser Algen


----------



## Alfii147 (20. Juni 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> Soll das heißen ich hab Algen ................................



Sag bloß, du bist dieses Jahr Algen los?  *inKalendereintrag* 

Desweiteren bist der erste, den ich sehe, der sich ein grünes Sonnensegel über den Teich spannt 
(Will er was verbergen?)


----------



## mitch (20. Juni 2017)

grün hat ja eine beruhigende Wirkung


----------



## Michael H (21. Juni 2017)

Morsche 

Ich hatte das Segel noch hier rumliegen . Damals dachte ich noch das Grün ne gute Farbe wäre .....
  

An welchen Mod muß ich mich wenden wegen dem Mobbing hier .....?


----------



## DbSam (21. Juni 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Der Nachteil an einem grünen Sonnensegel ist , das das Wasser dementsprechend Aussieht.



Dann musst Du Dir halt ein klares Sonnensegel über den Teich spannen, eins mit Klarwassergarantie. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Michael H (21. Juni 2017)

Morsche 
Ihr seit doch nur Neidisch auf meine Algen ....


----------



## DbSam (21. Juni 2017)

Ja. 
Denn wenn ich wieder Algenprobleme habe, dann habe ich wieder einen Teich.
Aber meine Frau arbeitet halt so langsam ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Michael H (16. Sep. 2017)

Morsche

Da die Saison 2017 nun langsam zu Ende geht , geht's nun wieder an das leidige Theme Pflanzenbecken zu beschneiden . 
Im Großen und Ganzen war es eine gute Saison. Wie ich finde aber eine Kurze. Aktuelle Temperatur im Teich von etwa 16 Grad. Gefressen wird aber noch wie bei 24 Grad.
    
Mit den Neuzugängen dieses Jahr hat alles geklappt und haben sich bis dato verdoppelt.




_View: https://youtu.be/ss5gvYVnrmw_

Wenn das Wetter sich so hält wird mein Filter noch ein paar Wochen laufen , bis  ich wieder komplett abschalte.


----------



## Michael H (16. Sep. 2017)

Ich bin jedes Jahr auf's neue Erstaunt wieviel Grünzeug sich doch auf etwa 1,5 qm breit machen kann  .
  
Mit 60 will ich das nicht mehr machen , bis dahin muß ich mir was anderes einfallen lassen...


----------



## Michael H (13. Feb. 2018)

Morsche
Da heute Nacht meine Luftpumpe ausgestiegen ist , hatte mein Teich das erstmal eine ganz dünne Eisschicht .
     
Zum Glück hat man ja als guter Teich‘ler immer Ersatz rumliegen .
 

Ein Glück soll es ja ab morgen wieder mit den Temperaturen aufwärts gehen .


----------



## Michael H (15. März 2018)

Hallo

Wie bereinigt ihr eure Pflanzenbecken oder Pflanzenbereiche im Teich ..?
    
Dieses Jahr ist ja Abartig viel Dreck in meinem Pflanzenbecken , und ich hab noch keinen Schimmer wie ich den da am besten raushole ....


----------



## Zacky (15. März 2018)

mit dem Teichschlammsauger


----------



## Michael H (15. März 2018)

Zacky schrieb:


> mit dem Teichschlammsauger


Hallo
Sowas hab und will ich nicht .....


----------



## trampelkraut (15. März 2018)

Dann bleibt noch Handarbeit!


----------



## Zacky (15. März 2018)

wie wäre es dann mit einer Mulmglocke aus dem Aquarienbereich in Kooperation mit einer Klobürste!?


----------



## Alfii147 (15. März 2018)

Eine Rodung vll.. ?


----------



## samorai (15. März 2018)

Ne, Du willst doch nicht den schönen Baum abknipsen, zerstört dein ganzes Flair.


----------



## Alfii147 (15. März 2018)

Sein toller Baum, hat letztes Jahr schon das zeitliche gesegnet


----------



## Michael H (15. März 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> Ne, Du willst doch nicht den schönen Baum abknipsen, zerstört dein ganzes Flair.


Hallo
Mein Baum ist doch schon länger weg ....


----------



## Alfii147 (15. März 2018)

Der hätte von Anfang an, weg gehört  
Aber das weißt du ja


----------



## Michael H (15. März 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Sein toller Baum, hat letztes Jahr schon das zeitliche gesegnet


Ich hab jetzt noch ne Träne im Auge deswegen .....


----------



## Michael H (15. März 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Der hätte von Anfang an, weg gehört
> Aber das weißt du ja


Das war ne Interne Sache mit mir und meiner REGIERUNG......


----------



## Alfii147 (15. März 2018)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> Mein Baum ist doch schon länger weg ....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 195660



Gut das du das Bild gepostet hast, wollte grade in Paint was einzeichnen..

Würde hier einen Durchbruch machen und den Teich vergrößern 
Oder eine größere Flachzone anbauen.


----------



## Alfii147 (15. März 2018)

Michael H schrieb:


> Das war ne Interne Sache mit mir und meiner REGIERUNG......



Wissen wir doch ALLE 
Bisschen Gift hingekippt .. Oh Schatz, schau mal .. der wird braun ..


----------



## Michael H (15. März 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Würde hier einen Durchbruch machen und den Teich vergrößern
> Oder eine größere Flachzone anbauen.


Kommt Lust , kommt Zeit , kommt Rat , kommt Geld , usw ........ kommt irgendwann mal der Zusammenschluss....


----------



## muh.gp (16. März 2018)

Kommt bald?


----------



## troll20 (16. März 2018)

Um auf deine Frage zurück zu kommen. 
Absaugen war schon genannt 
Komplett lehren auch 
Wegreißen und gleich den Zusammenschluss  auch 
Bleibt nur noch : so lassen und warten bis der Dreck in Lösung geht oder zu betonieren


----------



## Tottoabs (16. März 2018)

Laubbesen und dann rausschöpfen


----------



## Michael H (11. Mai 2018)

Hallo
Heute hab i h mich mal an die BA Leitungen gemacht und hab die Durchgespült.
 
Da ich im Moment einiges an Fadenalgen im Teich hab , kam da auch so einiges raus .

Teichbau Tip : immer ein T-Stück mit in die BA Leitung bauen. Macht das reinigen um einiges leichter .
Ansonsten überall am / im Teich neues Leben egal wo man hinschaut.

     
P.S. Ach ist doch schön wenn man(n) wieder draußen spielen darf.


----------



## Michael H (25. Mai 2018)

Hallo
Das mit den Algen in meinem Pflanzenbecken hat sich erst mal erledigt .
  
Die Pflanzen haben gewonnen gegen die Algen . Manche bis zu 2 Meter im Moment.
Nun hab ich gerade gesehn das die ganzen Pflanzen voll mit irgendwelchen Getier sind . Hab ich so noch nie gehabt ....


----------



## Haggard (25. Mai 2018)

Das sieht ganz stark nach Blattläusen aus.


----------



## samorai (25. Mai 2018)

Würde ich auch sagen.
Du kannst ja mit BI 58 spritzen.

Nein ein scharfer Wasser-Strahl bringt das ins Lot.
Vielleicht öfter mal, anders kannst du sowieso nicht Verfahren.


----------



## Michael H (28. Juni 2018)

Hallo
Hier seht ihr meine ersten Versuche unter Wasser ein Video zu machen . Ist nicht die Perfekte Auflösung, aber für‘s erste mal ....




_View: https://youtu.be/65PLKYjoX3s_

Hab ja voll der Schreck bekommen was da noch so an Schwebeteilchen rumschwimmen . Von aussen / oben sieht es eigentlich Glas klar aus . Ich denke ich muß doch von einem 60 my auf 42 my Gewebe runter beim Trommler .....

P.S. Sorry für die Musik ....


----------



## Michael H (24. Nov. 2018)

Hallo
Da ich ja auf der ein oder anderen Baustelle bin , hab ich Gestern zufällig ein paar Sandwichplatten ergattern können . 
Schade das es nur 2 Stück waren , die hätten sich ruhig ein wenig mehr Verrechnen können bei der Bestellung ...
Nun wird dieses Jahr doch abgedeckt . Für den Rest wird mir schon noch was in die Hände fallen ....

P.S. Die Abdeckung werd ich jetzt ein paar Jahre haben . Muß nur gleich dazusagen das ich mit 60 Jahre , so wie sie aktuell ist die Abdeckung, die nicht mehr drauf bekomm ......
Aber noch bin ich ja jung und knackig ....


----------



## Alfii147 (24. Nov. 2018)

Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern, ist er ein paar Wochen her..
Da kam der Satz: *Auch ich decke dieses Jahr wieder nicht ab! 
*
Passt Micha! 

Ich könnte dir noch Sandwichplatten anbieten, müssen nur abgeholt werden ..
Ich persönlich, würde aber da jetzt was ganz andere machen ..

Die Lücke ist perfekt! Messe die Lücke aus und kaufe dir eine passende Doppelstegplatte und baue diese in die vorhanden Lücke zum aufklappen ein. 
Haben deine Koi Tageslicht, du kannst füttern und kontrollieren und alles ist Dicht!


----------



## Michael H (24. Nov. 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern, ist er ein paar Wochen her..
> Da kam der Satz: *Auch ich decke dieses Jahr wieder nicht ab!
> *
> Passt Micha!


Hallo
Das Abdecken war ja nicht geplant , bis ich die Platten im Garten liegen hatte . Für den Rest find ich was Durchsichtiges.


----------



## Alfii147 (24. Nov. 2018)

Ist doch super, das du den Schritt gegangen bist ..


----------



## troll20 (24. Nov. 2018)

Dann kann ja bald der Filter mit Heizung in Betrieb gehen


----------



## Michael H (24. Nov. 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> Dann kann ja bald der Filter mit Heizung in Betrieb gehen


Hallo
Da mein Filter noch so ziemlich offen da steht , kommt das definitiv so schnell nicht ........


----------



## troll20 (24. Nov. 2018)

Ach klar deine Paar Schuppen zu einem großen umgebaut und eindn schönen Holzofen rein. Dazu etwas Dämmung an die Wände und und und..


Morgen Abend ist das schon fast fertig


----------



## Michael H (30. Nov. 2018)

Hallo

Manchmal steh ich vorm Teich und lang mir so an den Kopf und denke , man das darfst du keinen Erzählen was ich/wir alles für unsere Fische machen . Ist doch schon echt bekloppt . Denke auch das man das nicht verstehen kann wenn man kein Wasser im Garten hat .
Heute hab ich mal die Lücke bei meinem großen Becken geschlossen . 
Nächste Woche kommt wahrscheinlich das kleine Becken dran . In dem momentan keine Fische drin sind , da ich alle ins Große Verfrachtet hab .


----------



## Alfii147 (30. Nov. 2018)

Passt 
Was hast du jetzt genommen, eine Folie ? 
Kann es leider nicht genau erkennen ..

Ach, das verstehen viele ..
Meisten wissen ja, das die Koi etwas mehr Geld kosten.
Dann ist es nur natürlich, das diese auch mehr Pflege bekommen. 

Bei mir hat also noch keiner wirklich die Stirn gerunzelt..
Erzähle aber meist auch nicht, was die Koi kosten..


----------



## Michael H (30. Nov. 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Passt
> Was hast du jetzt genommen, eine Folie ?
> Kann es leider nicht genau erkennen ..



Hallo
Das war eine Plane die ich schon Jahre im Keller hatte . Mal sehn wie lange sie durch hält . Ist schon tne etwas Stabilere wie normal . Morgen kommt dann noch der Klapp Mechanismus und gut ist ....



Alfii147 schrieb:


> Erzähle aber meist auch nicht, was die Koi kosten..


Wenn meine Frau frägt , kosten die nie mehr wie 50 Euro ........


----------



## Teich4You (30. Nov. 2018)

Michael H schrieb:


> Manchmal steh ich vorm Teich und lang mir so an den Kopf und denke , man das darfst du keinen Erzählen was ich/wir alles für unsere Fische machen .


Endlich wirst du vernünftig.


----------



## Michael H (1. Dez. 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Endlich wirst du vernünftig.


Morsche 
Tja , was heißt vernünftig. Wohl eher das ich nun auch Anfange meine Koi zu VERWÖHNEN........


----------



## samorai (1. Dez. 2018)

Michael H schrieb:


> Morsche
> Wohl eher das ich nun auch Anfange meine Koi zu VERWÖHNEN........



Und deine Algen.


----------



## troll20 (1. Dez. 2018)

Ach Quark,  Algen werden doch von den Fischis kurz gehalten. 
Bekommen ja sonst kein Grünfutter von Micha


----------



## Michael H (1. Dez. 2018)

Hallo
Algen , wo , wie was ......
Ich will das Zeug nicht sehn im Teich .
Langsam gehts ein wenig los im Pflanzenbecken , dort dürfen die auch ruhig sein .
Wenn da was sein sollte im Frühjahr werden die Algen bekämpft ...
  
Das Kerlchen liegt in 1,5 m tiefe und wartet bis es Wärmer wird . Aktuell gibt es an Algen nur die Patina auf der Folie und so soll es auch bleiben......


----------



## Alfii147 (1. Dez. 2018)

Welche Temperatur misst den aktuell dein Wasser?
Konntest du schon einen positiven Effekt durch deine Abdeckung erkennen (hoffe doch ..)?


----------



## Michael H (1. Dez. 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Welche Temperatur misst den aktuell dein Wasser?
> Konntest du schon einen positiven Effekt durch deine Abdeckung erkennen (hoffe doch ..)?


Hallo
Wenn mal zufällig der Thermometer an der Luke vorbei schwimmt kann ich es dir sagen , im moment keinen Blasen Schimmer........


----------



## samorai (1. Dez. 2018)

Och man, nehme das Ding an die kurze Leine und dann musst du nur noch 
                           ziehen!


----------



## Michael H (1. Dez. 2018)

Hallo

P.S. ich bin da ja noch nicht so drin in der Materie, mit jeden Tag Temperatur ablesen und so .
Ist ja voll ungewohnt .........


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Dez. 2018)

Im Winter hast du eh nichts zu tun, da kannst du auch 2x am Tag nach der Temperatur schauen,


----------



## Michael H (1. Dez. 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Im Winter hast du eh nichts zu tun, da kannst du auch 2x am Tag nach der Temperatur schauen,


Hallo
Irgendwelche Projekte stehen immer an ...


----------



## Michael H (2. Dez. 2018)

Morsche 

Thermometer an der Kette ...
Aktuell 9 Grad Luft , 8 Grad Wasser ...
  
Da im Moment noch der halbe Filter läuft mit etwa 6 000 Liter und der noch im freien steht , denke ich mal da wird nicht viel sein mit Wärme im Teich halten ......


----------



## Teich4You (2. Dez. 2018)

Sehe ich da eine Strom-fressende Osaga Rohrpumpe? 
Hatte ich auch mal dieses Jahr. 
ORP 50.000.
Wurde durch zwei Aqua Forte HF ersetzt die nun nur die Hälfte an Strom ziehen.


----------



## Michael H (2. Dez. 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Sehe ich da eine Strom-fressende Osaga Rohrpumpe?
> Hatte ich auch mal dieses Jahr.
> ORP 50.000.
> Wurde durch zwei Aqua Forte HF ersetzt die nun nur die Hälfte an Strom ziehen.


Jap , das ist aber eine 30 000 er , macht dann gerade mal 30 Watt aus zu Apua Forte .


----------



## troll20 (2. Dez. 2018)

Naja, mit dem mehr an Stromaufnahme tust du halt heizen und das würde wenn dein Schuppen dicht wäre ......


----------



## Michael H (2. Dez. 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> Naja, mit dem mehr an Stromaufnahme tust du halt heizen und das würde wenn dein Schuppen dicht wäre ......


Hallo
Das klären wir dann mal in 5 bis 6 Jahren . Vielleicht wird der Filter ja kleiner und auch mal eingehaus‘t .......


----------



## trampelkraut (2. Dez. 2018)

Ich denke das kommt früher.


----------

